# Beer Labels And Logos



## Franko (14/5/06)

G,Day Brewers

Due to overwhelming demand for labels and logos Ive decided to start a new thread for the subject.
For those requiring a label/logo please PM me with your ideas.
labels /logos are usally done at 150dpi these are great printed out and make great labels for your fonts etc as shown here by Muga.

I'll post the designs here for all to see

Franko


----------



## delboy (14/5/06)

SUPER MATE 
looks great here is one of my bottel labels just finished it

DELBOY


----------



## Franko (14/5/06)

I'll kick it off with the new one for Tony


----------



## Franko (14/5/06)

Here's one I did for Me and fellow brewers of Macarthur Ale and Lager Enthusiasts


----------



## Tony (14/5/06)

oh wow

im stoaked.

how do i get hold of the origional mate 

yeeee haaaa


----------



## Franko (14/5/06)

Here,s a custom one I did for Doglet he supplies a hand drawn sketch of what he wanted


----------



## Franko (14/5/06)

Better post Linz's favourite for Macarthur Ale and Lager Enthusiasts


----------



## Franko (14/5/06)

Here's one from a set for Normell


----------



## spog (14/5/06)

uummmm doglet,franko seems you both have wasted your time.(superb art work not with standing) but




CARN THE CROWS/CROWS/CROWS/CROWS/CROWS,..oh must go now i see a power FALIURE looming  maybe a black out.... oooooohhhhh aammm ff

faaadddiing :blink: THREAD HIJACK


----------



## Pumpy (14/5/06)

Franko , 

I reckon your lables and names are better than the commercial breweries , You should send them your portfolio and see if you can get a contract from them , `Everyones a winner`


pumpy


----------



## bindi (14/5/06)

Pumpy said:


> Franko ,
> 
> I reckon your lables and names are better than the commercial breweries , You should send them your portfolio and see if you can get a contract from them , `Everyones a winner`
> 
> ...



Give up your day job [ whatever that is] you have talent man :super: and do this sort of stuff , or somthing like it, green with envy  WELL DONE.


----------



## Franko (15/5/06)

Thanks Bimdi & Pumpy if it paid more or someone gave me a full time job doing it I would
Frank


----------



## Franko (17/5/06)

OK Bindi 4 hours in the making you owe me big time !!!
Hope you like it
PM me with your email address again so I can send you the big version

Franko


----------



## Pumpy (17/5/06)

Digeribrew how original is that one!!!!

is that Bindi in the pic ???

Pumpy


----------



## Franko (17/5/06)

I think so


----------



## bindi (17/5/06)

Man am I STOKED, fantastic, there is not enough superlatives to explain    
Yes I owe you big time, well I live on a great beach your welcome to stay a awhile and the bar is open 24-7.
PM on it's way with the email address.


----------



## Pumpy (17/5/06)

Well is it you on the label Bindi ?

Pumpy


----------



## bindi (17/5/06)

Pumpy said:


> Well is it you on the label Bindi ?
> 
> Pumpy
> [post="126940"][/post]​


 Yep, that's me. Didn't he do a fabulous job! :super:


----------



## Pumpy (17/5/06)

bindi said:


> Pumpy said:
> 
> 
> > Well is it you on the label Bindi ?
> ...




Eveyone is a winner Bindi but that is bloody original even scared me for a moment .

I would get a copyright on that name Digeribrew fabulous

 Pumpy


----------



## Batz (17/5/06)

bindi said:


> Pumpy said:
> 
> 
> > Well is it you on the label Bindi ?
> ...




And he plays a a bloody good digeridoo as well,I can sort of remember a tune bashed out on some irrigation pipe at the batcave once.

Batz


----------



## bindi (17/5/06)

Could not wait HAD to put the sample label in the signature  just for now.
And Batz thanks for the nice words, the black plastic pipe was fun, I am playing with a few bands and at festivals, I have a half hour slot at a multi cutural festival this weekend  you know you have worked up a thirst when the spit dribbles out the end of the Didgeridoo [Yadaki].


----------



## Screwtop (17/5/06)

WOW! Franko you really have outdone yourself, that is just Fantastic! 

Watega - Bindi, 

Is that taken off the pic of you playing the big didge on Dicky Beach


----------



## bindi (17/5/06)

Is that taken off the pic of you playing the big didge on Dicky Beach
[post="126965"][/post]​[/quote]


Moffat beach Xmas eve by a Swiss TV crew, it was shown on Swiss TV of all places :blink: they used the sound in the background of world champion paragliders flying off Moffat beach headland, I did it for nothing as I did not know they were recording our little concert <_< a paragliding mate saw it in Europe and sent a copy to a mate here :huh:


----------



## Franko (17/5/06)

Youre welcome Bindi
Enjoy


----------



## Thommo (17/5/06)

Awesome work mate. What program do you use to make these.

I have a cousin who's a graphic designer who suggested I get Illustrator for this type of stuff. Wondering if there's anything free out there that will do the same job.


----------



## warrenlw63 (17/5/06)

Thommo

If you've never had any experience with Adobe Illustrator it can be a little bit daunting to use, not to mention expensive. 

CorelDraw is also pretty handy for that sort of thing. As is Microsoft Publisher and is probably easier to use.  

Warren -


----------



## Thommo (17/5/06)

Cheers mate.


----------



## johnno (17/5/06)

This site has been a round for quite a while.
All free stuff.
You need to register.


http://www.freeserifsoftware.com/


cheers
johnno


----------



## andrewl (17/5/06)

Franko uses photoshop for his works of art... I think the base version is cheap but the good one which photo imaging companies etc use is quite expensive.

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## Franko (17/5/06)

I use Adobe Photoshop I think it costs around $1000 or more 
Illustrator is about the same

Franko


----------



## andrewl (17/5/06)

How much do you charge to do one Franko? I'm thinking of calling a brew "Loverns' Leg Opener Lager" with a sort of burlesque theme to the labels. Any help appreciated mate.

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## Franko (17/5/06)

andrewl said:


> How much do you charge to do one Franko? I'm thinking of calling a brew "Loverns' Leg Opener Lager" with a sort of burlesque theme to the labels. Any help appreciated mate.
> 
> Cheers,
> Andrew
> [post="127082"][/post]​



PM me Andrewl

Franko


----------



## bindi (17/5/06)

andrewl said:


> How much do you charge to do one Franko? I'm thinking of calling a brew "Loverns' Leg Opener Lager" with a sort of burlesque theme to the labels. Any help appreciated mate.
> 
> Cheers,
> Andrew
> [post="127082"][/post]​



If it works plenty will want the recipe for "Loverns' Leg Opener Lager"  
Also the label


----------



## Vangleator (17/5/06)

I'm not doing artwork like that yet, but for modifying images to the 'max' like Adobe photoshop does, or so I am told, I was put onto Paint.NET by a friend who does wedding photography semi-pro. It's free and does anything I can think of doing to an image, with 'layers', 'twirls' etc. 
Cheers, :chug:


----------



## bindi (17/5/06)

Vangleator said:


> I'm not doing artwork like that yet, but for modifying images to the 'max' like Adobe photoshop does, or so I am told, I was put onto Paint.NET by a friend who does wedding photography semi-pro. It's free and does anything I can think of doing to an image, with 'layers', 'twirls' etc.
> Cheers, :chug:
> [post="127099"][/post]​



I have Photoshop [had or have 6,7 and Cs] and play and fix images using layers etc etc have been doing so for years, BUT still can't do what Franko does  there lies the skill of an artist


----------



## Pumpy (17/5/06)

bindi said:


> you know you have worked up a thirst when the spit dribbles out the end of the Didgeridoo [Yadaki].
> [post="126958"][/post]​



Bindi that is a good name for a brew 

"Digeribrew's Spit dribbling real ale "

Pumpy


----------



## bindi (17/5/06)

Pumpy said:


> bindi said:
> 
> 
> > you know you have worked up a thirst when the spit dribbles out the end of the Didgeridoo [Yadaki].
> ...



DONE  next Ale it is.


----------



## Vangleator (17/5/06)

There's no doubting Franko's amazing skills. Bloody fantastic art that I'm sure Franko has spent many hours perfecting.  Just don't think there is any 'easy' way to get the results we all desire. (I'm so dissapointed that "Brew Power' has been taken)  
Keep up the great work Franko. :beerbang:


----------



## Batz (17/5/06)

Poor old Batz Brewery looks a bit tacky these days  

But then it's been around a while, same as the brewery..and brewer 

Batz


----------



## Pumpy (17/5/06)

Batz said:


> Poor old Batz Brewery looks a bit tacky these days
> 
> But then it's been around a while, same as the brewery..and brewer
> 
> ...



Its not what it looks like ,its what the beer tastes like that comes out of it and I reckon you would be alright in that department .  

Pumpy


----------



## Franko (17/5/06)

Dont worry Batz yours is on the way shortly,
and as pumpy says "Its not what it looks like ,its what the beer tastes like that comes out of it and I reckon you would be alright in that department"

Franko


----------



## Bizarre (17/5/06)

Ok everyone else is showing off - hehe - so stuff it - here's mine too.

Im no expert - I just know enough to be dangerous really, but it was all done with Photoshop and Macromedia Fireworks. Didnt really take that long to knock up (and it probably shows!) - be gentle with me! LOL


----------



## peas_and_corn (18/5/06)

I quite like it! the bloke in the pic is a little quirky, you don't know what he's thinking.

All this talk about labels is making me think about making some... Hmm, something involving peas, and possibly corn as well...


----------



## Pumpy (18/5/06)

Bizarre said:


> Ok everyone else is showing off - hehe - so stuff it - here's mine too.
> 
> Im no expert - I just know enough to be dangerous really, but it was all done with Photoshop and Macromedia Fireworks. Didnt really take that long to knock up (and it probably shows!) - be gentle with me! LOL
> 
> ...



Is that the guy from the cartoon 'Whacky Races'  the evil count something or other 

a big effort there Bizzare .  

Misses the Franko touch though  

Pumpy


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/5/06)

I reckon it's pretty bloody good Bizzare. :beerbang: 

Here's my latest. Named in honour of the first brew cracked with a Marga Mill. :lol: 
The other is a backhanded swipe at my fave author Irvine Welsh. h34r: 

Warren -


----------



## bindi (18/5/06)

Very good Warren, another work of art :super: .


----------



## Linz (18/5/06)

"Hmm, something involving peas, and possibly corn as well... "


'Road pizza' Brewery !?!?!?


----------



## Screwtop (18/5/06)

Pumpy said:


> bindi said:
> 
> 
> > you know you have worked up a thirst when the spit dribbles out the end of the Didgeridoo [Yadaki].
> ...




Hey Bindi, here's another "Digerydribble"


----------



## Bizarre (18/5/06)

peas_and_corn said:


> I quite like it! the bloke in the pic is a little quirky, you don't know what he's thinking.
> 
> All this talk about labels is making me think about making some... Hmm, something involving peas, and possibly corn as well...
> [post="127194"][/post]​



Hey guys - I am still trying to figure out what on earth you would do with pics of peas and corn for a beer label lol. The mind boggles! 

The graphic isnt the whacky races guy Pumpy (although it looks very similar), I had to redo the back ground, add in the moon and remove some stuff to get it the way it is. Its sort of still a work in progress and subject to change at any time  

As for Franko's stuff - I've seen it and it is v. good but being a relative "newb" here and not knowing Franko from a bar of soap (and obviously him not knowing me either) - I didnt feel right in going "Oi Franko can u do me one of them thur graphic thingies please?" So I thought I'd try and screw it up myself instead - hehe. 

I usually stuff around with photo editing so I must admit doing a graphic like this was a little different to what Im used to. Oh and Franko - lol - if u want to download my graphic and change it etc - FEEL FREE!


----------



## Tony (18/5/06)

hey franko

i think mine is a bit big

It says its dimentions are 236 x 235

cheers mate


----------



## Franko (18/5/06)

Try this one tony just right click and save image 
Franko


----------



## Franko (18/5/06)

Nice work warren are you a fellow photoshopper and Illustrator man


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/5/06)

CORELDraw 10 Franko.

I've got Photoshop but generally just use it for digital pics, retouching etc. Also got Illustrator but to tell you the truth it scares me. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Franko (18/5/06)

As my cousin a graphic designer told dont be scared its your friend


----------



## Franko (18/5/06)

Thought Id show one Im working on for myself


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/5/06)

LOL! Very good. :lol: 

Looks like the bloke you used to always see on a silent film tying the woman to the train tracks. 

The archetypal villain!  

Warren -


----------



## andrewl (18/5/06)

Kind of a Dick Dastardly look... out of the Muttley cartoons


----------



## Tony (18/5/06)

thanks mate

I will try it tommorow from work.

payment is packed and will be shipped tommorrow

hope you like them.

cheers


----------



## bindi (18/5/06)

payment is packed and will be shipped tommorrow

hope you like them.

Payment  I can pay with a week on the beach and beer :chug: just turn up.


----------



## Tony (18/5/06)

ok bindi 

I'll take you up on that 

i only have beer to send, not cash 

but money cannot buy beer from the Bulls Head Brewery.

Only Family, freindship, kind gestures and the odd competition judge get lucky if i havnt drank it all already 

hehehe

cheers


----------



## Batz (18/5/06)

andrewl said:


> Kind of a Dick Dastardly look... out of the Muttley cartoons
> [post="127415"][/post]​




Or GMK with a flooded font for sale :lol: :lol: 

Batz


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/5/06)

Batz said:


> Or GMK with a flooded font for sale :lol: :lol:
> 
> Batz
> [post="127456"][/post]​



Nah, that's more this bloke... There's a good boy Tel! :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Tony (18/5/06)

that one was a bit big too but i stuffed around with some resize software and got it to fit 

ya

cheers


----------



## Franko (19/5/06)

Here you go Tony same size as you have there but clearer and better looking cant have my creations looking that way


----------



## Finite (19/5/06)

Ive only done one so far:


----------



## Pumpy (19/5/06)

Nice one Finite thats got a LouiseVI look about it 

Pumpy


----------



## Franko (19/5/06)

Ok Batz after 2 days of mastapution I have come up with the following


----------



## AndrewQLD (19/5/06)

Franko, that one is awesome. Batz will surely love it.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Franko (19/5/06)

I hope so ,
it has now become one of my favourites
You owe me big time for this one Batz


----------



## Franko (19/5/06)

Screwtop,
Starting on your label/logo tonight will post it here when ready
Franko


----------



## Batz (19/5/06)

Very nice Franko !

I'll make that my standard label :beerbang: 

Cheers
Batz


----------



## Franko (19/5/06)

PM yor email address Batz and I'll send it to you when I get home from work


----------



## bindi (19/5/06)

Franko said:


> Ok Batz after 2 days of mastapution I have come up with the following
> [post="127525"][/post]​



Best so far  apart from one other, nah they are ALL winners


----------



## Pumpy (19/5/06)

Superb Franko 'everyones a winner ' love the colour choice 'blood red'& 'gothic black' 

Pumpy


----------



## Batz (19/5/06)

I'll be emailing another one of our members now to have stickers made.

I'll like a copy of everyones label to put together in a frame for my bar room,would look great!

Batz


----------



## Jase (19/5/06)

Franko,

Labels look great, I've got to take my hat off to ya, I had a go at Photoshop CS last night, and well...... my signature sums it up well.........

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## bindi (19/5/06)

Batz said:


> I'll be emailing another one of our members now to have stickers made.
> 
> I'll like a copy of everyones label to put together in a frame for my bar room,would look great!
> 
> ...



Great idea Batz  please make up an extra one and I will pay you for it when you visit my " Pussers Piss Bar"  or I head up to the bat cave :beer: .

Email sent Batz with the label [if Franko has not beaten me to it]


----------



## delboy (19/5/06)

Well lads all thoughs labels @#!%$#@#$%^%^ fantastic I will have to copy them in to one file and post it on this site .

it seems FRANKO is da man here as well your work is great i think with a busines plan you should go into business for the big guys as there seems to be a lack of creativity in the commercial breweries art dept .

i would love to be able to whip up labels like that .what program do you use Franko?

delboy :beerbang:


----------



## doglet (19/5/06)

Vangleator said:


> (I'm so dissapointed that "Brew Power' has been taken)
> [post="127111"][/post]​


The BrewPower logo had been on my mind for the last couple of years. Franko has done a great job with it and was happy to make some minor changes before the final revision.

Last year I purchased the brewpower.com domain too so I could start my personal website which is very early on in development.

Thanks Franko! :beer:


----------



## Bizarre (19/5/06)

Franko said:


> Ok Batz after 2 days of mastapution I have come up with the following
> [post="127525"][/post]​



Bloody hell! I am either going to have to do some serious mods to mine or remove it - lol - it looks a bit sorry compared to some of the others!


----------



## normell (19/5/06)

Hey Franko, 
As promised, some pics of your designs on my taps.








Could not be happier with the results


Normell


----------



## Tony (19/5/06)

that one worked a treat mate

cheers


----------



## Uncle Fester (19/5/06)

Franko,
What would be most appreciated, would be if you could create an "Idiot's Guide" to making an Adobe layer, and getting text to follow a circular path.


If I understood these basic principles, then maybe I could have a go. At the moment, all I want to do is drop-kick the PC across the room :angry: 

Cheers,

M


----------



## warrenlw63 (19/5/06)

That's what I like about CORELDraw. Easy peasy. :beerbang: Most of the power of Adobe Illustrator but more idiot friendly. 

Mind you I've been using it in it's various entities for about 15 years. Think I'm up to about my 4th version. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (19/5/06)

mandrakar said:


> Franko,
> What would be most appreciated, would be if you could create an "Idiot's Guide" to making an Adobe layer, and getting text to follow a circular path.
> 
> 
> ...



Mandrakar.

Try this link.

Warren -


----------



## Franko (19/5/06)

Normell,
Those fonts look bloody brilliant happy to help matey anytime
Franko


----------



## Franko (19/5/06)

mandrakar,
when Im finnaly finished here with these labels some time,
Ill post a little helping hand to photoshop,
As Ive said Im no professional and no graphic designer
Frank


----------



## TidalPete (19/5/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> LOL! Very good. :lol:
> 
> Looks like the bloke you used to always see on a silent film tying the woman to the train tracks.
> 
> ...



Oilcan Harry was the name. Killing Pearl Pureheart was his game. :lol: 

:beer:


----------



## warrenlw63 (19/5/06)

LOL! :lol: 

Here I come to save the day!! :blink: 

Warren -


----------



## Finite (19/5/06)

You guys might enjoy this link... http://www.dotnew.de/guest/dowpop.html

Over 300 beer logos all in .eps format!


----------



## warrenlw63 (19/5/06)

Spifing link!  

Ta very much Finite. :super: 

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (19/5/06)

There ya go... 

Combination of mighty mouse and Finite's great discovery = instant beer label. :lol: 

Fee free to swipe.

Warren -


----------



## Franko (19/5/06)

Batz,
heres what your collection looks like is it okay
Franko


----------



## Batz (19/5/06)

Franko said:


> Batz,
> heres what your collection looks like is it okay
> Franko
> [post="127666"][/post]​




Very nice Franko,I'll email you a list of the beers I brew OK?

And thanks for this,loving everyone of them.

Batz


----------



## Franko (19/5/06)

cool


----------



## TidalPete (19/5/06)

Did you get my PM Franco?  

:beer:


----------



## Franko (19/5/06)

TidalPete said:


> Did you get my PM Franco?
> 
> :beer:
> [post="127669"][/post]​


mate can you send me one again its been very hectic
Franko


----------



## TidalPete (19/5/06)

Franko said:


> TidalPete said:
> 
> 
> > Did you get my PM Franco?
> ...



Cheers Franco.

:beer:


----------



## Tony (19/5/06)

thats a great link for labels

But i dont have anything to read the files  so they wont work

Did you see the one called SADAM BEER?

gee wiz.

cheers

EDIT:

Mr hanky's brown ale.

Pissed myself....... thats my fav ever 

hiiiiiiiiiidyyyyyyy hhhhoooooooooooo


----------



## Batz (19/5/06)

Franko your a wizz mate

Very pleased with what you had done,I am sure you will have work here for years.
Perhaps not a good thing :unsure: for you ?
Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (19/5/06)

Franko,
Batz' labels are definately my fav, you just keep outdoing youself.
Top Stuff
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Batz (19/5/06)

Yep flash azz,can't wait to post a pic of a bottle.

I like Tonys as well,really can't pick a bad one at all.
Funny how you hit it head on first go everytime Franko.

Batz


----------



## Finite (19/5/06)

What do you guys like better for my brewery name:

Drake Brewery
Firedrake Brewery
Green Bullet Brewery

Cheers,


----------



## Batz (19/5/06)

Finite said:


> What do you guys like better for my brewery name:
> 
> Drake Brewery
> Firedrake Brewery
> ...




Drakes Bullet Brewery

Drake Brewery is ok.I don't go much on the others

Batz


----------



## Batz (19/5/06)

Hell look at it

Bonnet Bay Brewery.....wonderful :beer: 

Batz


----------



## Stuster (19/5/06)

How about simply Bullet Brewery, Finite? Or Bay Brewery?

Thanks for that link BTW. Nice labels.

Cheers


----------



## Finite (19/5/06)

Batz said:


> Hell look at it
> 
> Bonnet Bay Brewery.....wonderful :beer:
> 
> ...




I like it...why not...good sugestion batz :super:


----------



## normell (19/5/06)

Finite said:


> Batz said:
> 
> 
> > Hell look at it
> ...


Why not the "Bonnet bay beautiful boutique brewery"


----------



## Batz (19/5/06)

Finite said:


> Batz said:
> 
> 
> > Hell look at it
> ...




The Bonnet Bay Brewery

Franko?


----------



## Linz (19/5/06)

warrenlw63,

The Mighty Mouse Pils...Seen a few of those around the brew house

and Ive laid traps too


----------



## Finite (19/5/06)

lol poor franko.. its ok made i can make something up. You can if you want tho, god knows your doing a good job on the others!

Sorry Nomell a few to many b's in that title,

How about Alliteration Brewery?


----------



## warrenlw63 (19/5/06)

Linz said:


> warrenlw63,
> 
> The Mighty Mouse Pils...Seen a few of those around the brew house
> 
> ...



Yep, 

Usually munchin' on your grain. The bastards. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Pumpy (19/5/06)

Comon Batz ,

Get that fancy Logo posted on your signature .

We wanna see it in full bloom!!!!!


Pumpy


----------



## Pumpy (19/5/06)

Quote Batz ,"If you have not got a 'March pump' you aint a real brewer"

Whats next " If you have not got a 'Fancy Logo' you aint a real brewer"


Pumpy


----------



## Franko (19/5/06)

Heres the sig pic Batz we cant have pumpy angry now lol
Franko


----------



## GMK (19/5/06)

normell said:


> Finite said:
> 
> 
> > Batz said:
> ...



could go for 3BBB Brewery ie "Tripple B"

that would stand for "Bonnet Bay Boutique Brewey"


----------



## GMK (19/5/06)

Batz,

Would like to see Kin Kin somewhere in your Label...


----------



## TidalPete (19/5/06)

GMK said:


> Batz,
> 
> Would like to see Kin Kin somewhere in your Label...
> [post="127737"][/post]​



Kin Kin???????????????? :blink: 


Sorry mate, just couldn't resist. :beer: 

If the missus would allow, I'd move to Kin Kin in a flash. Too right. :super: 

:beer:

Afterthought? ---- Any rooms (With a view) for rent?


----------



## warrenlw63 (20/5/06)

Tony said:


> hiiiiiiiiiidyyyyyyy hhhhoooooooooooo
> [post="127692"][/post]​



ROTFLAO! :lol: :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (20/5/06)

Tony said:


> thats a great link for labels
> 
> But i dont have anything to read the files  so they wont work
> 
> ...



Sorry, forgot to mention Tony. They're EPS and Adobe Illustrator files (basically another form of EPS). EPS is an encapsulated postscript file.

Once you finally open them. Illustrator, Photoshop and COREL Draw are best. They open back to their original vector formats (except for Photoshop) when they open (and you consequently ungroup them) they basically break up into 100's even 1000's of daunting little pieces. If you're not careful it becomes a bit like a jigsaw puzzle that gets dropped on the ground. :blink: 

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (20/5/06)

Tony said:


> Did you see the one called SADAM BEER?
> 
> [post="127692"][/post]​




Sorry Tony... Couldn't resist doctoring it just a bit. :lol: 

The devil made me do it. 

Sorry to be pushing this all a little OT guys but it's fun. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Linz (20/5/06)

could go for 3BBB Brewery ie "Tripple B"

that would stand for "Bonnet Bay Boutique Brewey"

[post="127736"][/post]​[/quote]


The "Quad B brewery" ???

Drink enough of these and you'll walk out like a quad.....

Not P.C. enough me thinks

Warren, 

Obvious it doesnt have spell check in it either..."Iraq"


----------



## warrenlw63 (20/5/06)

Linz.

T'was pirated from Finite's site and had some various "enhancements" added... Noticed that too. However type was chopped to curves and is a little difficult to modify.

Bugger me I'm getting pedantic here. Check the spelling in about 15 mins. Me fix! :lol: 

I guess that's what happens in a former despot nation that scorns upon alcohol. :blink: 

Warren -


----------



## Linz (20/5/06)

So the Quad B brewery is OK???


----------



## bindi (20/5/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> Tony said:
> 
> 
> > Did you see the one called SADAM BEER?
> ...



Bump: More more, I love this stuff :super:


----------



## TidalPete (20/5/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> There ya go...
> 
> Combination of mighty mouse and Finite's great discovery = instant beer label.
> 
> ...



Warren,
See post #88 for further proof of my claims for a 51% commission on all your 'Mighty Mouse' title rights. :lol: What's 51% of nothing? :blink: :lol:


----------



## Tony (20/5/06)

hey i just noticed something

Saddam kind of looks like cheech Martin

Stick some long hair on George W and he could be chong 

hehehe

Are any of those programs free warren ?

I have coral printhouse, thats about it.

cheers


----------



## warrenlw63 (20/5/06)

Tony

Not sure of any free ones... Corel, Photoshop and Illustrator are all quite expensive. One of the regrets of me having them for free is I have to use them for work.  

Pete, I think it's -51% :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Franko (20/5/06)

AndrewQLD,
here's a sample of your label for your fonts can you pm or email me the type of beers
Frank


----------



## Boozy the clown (21/5/06)

Franko, how can I resize the noice logo you made for me? Its big!

I tried to resize it, and repost the smaller version but it stays big on my sig, why is this so?


----------



## Batz (21/5/06)

Franko said:


> AndrewQLD,
> here's a sample of your label for your fonts can you pm or email me the type of beers
> Frank
> [post="127977"][/post]​




Nice Andrew,sort of prim and proper.

Batz


----------



## Franko (21/5/06)

Hope he likes it.
Boozy try this one


----------



## Franko (21/5/06)

Geez Batz Ive got to say yours is probably my favourite


----------



## AndrewQLD (21/5/06)

Franko said:


> Geez Batz Ive got to say yours is probably my favourite
> [post="128004"][/post]​



No, Franko, Mine is the best, you have a rare and gifted talent, thats just what I wanted.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Vangleator (21/5/06)

When I saw the label for Mr. Hanky's Brown Ale, I laughed so hard he almost made a personal appearance. A true classic!  
Keep up the great work guys, they're better than some of the jokes!


----------



## Batz (21/5/06)

Vangleator said:


> When I saw the label for Mr. Hanky's Brown Ale, I laughed so hard he almost made a personal appearance. A true classic!
> Keep up the great work guys, they're better than some of the jokes!
> [post="128006"][/post]​




Yep loved that one , be worth sticking on a brown ale sometime.

Batz


----------



## dicko (21/5/06)

Hi Franko,

You certainly have a marvelous skill when it comes to those labels.
Keep up the good work.



Now can anyone offer advice on how to make my label on my signature a little bit smaller.
History so far is that it was created in Publisher.
I placed it in my signature using "photobucket" and it was enormous.
I then created a smaller label in Publisher and it came out about the same size when I applied it to AHB signature.
I then used the "resize my picture" function in microsoft with no real benifit apart from loosing some print quality.
I then tried the size reducing function in "photobucket" with no result as well.
I then created a smaller version again ( real size 50 mm diameter ) and it still came out a giant.
By this time it was after midnight last night and I was about to dispose of the computer in its entirety, out the [email protected]#^n window.
Any hints will be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## warrenlw63 (21/5/06)

There you go guys.

Mr. Hanky himself in PDF format. Makes the label print out in a sharper resolution. :beerbang: 

Warren - 

View attachment MR_HANKY_BROWN.pdf


----------



## AndrewQLD (21/5/06)

Dicko,
It looks like you have too many lines at the bottom of your signature, delete a few blank lines at the bottom and that should make your signature smaller.
The size of the label looks right, it just looks like your signature is formatted too large.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## AndrewQLD (21/5/06)

Warren,
you need to add one line at the bottom of your signature to bring your label within it's boundaries, just put the cursor at the end of your last line and hit enter, that should make your signature slightly larger. Or maybe you want it that way and in that case I will shut up  .

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## dicko (21/5/06)

AndrewQLD said:


> Dicko,
> It looks like you have too many lines at the bottom of your signature, delete a few blank lines at the bottom and that should make your signature smaller.
> The size of the label looks right, it just looks like your signature is formatted too large.
> 
> ...



Hi Andrew Q,
Thanks for that.
I have "backspaced" the lines from the signature but it still leaves the label unusually large, well at least on my screen.
I was concerned about the size only for the fact that I know the forum admin dont like large pictures being posted.
I will leave it how it is for now until I design a better one.
Cheers


----------



## warrenlw63 (21/5/06)

AndrewQLD said:


> Warren,
> you need to add one line at the bottom of your signature to bring your label within it's boundaries, just put the cursor at the end of your last line and hit enter, that should make your signature slightly larger. Or maybe you want it that way and in that case I will shut up  .
> 
> Cheers
> ...




C'mon Andrew! You've just got something against pink. 

Haven't you heard it's the new black? :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## AndrewQLD (21/5/06)

dicko said:


> AndrewQLD said:
> 
> 
> > Dicko,
> ...



Dicko,
your label size looks great, now that you have backspaced your signature is too small, you backspced too much, add a few more lines and refresh, should be ok then. on my screen your label is the right size.

Warren, love the pink, and the label top stuff. :super: 

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## dicko (21/5/06)

AndrewQLD said:


> Dicko,
> your label size looks great, now that you have backspaced your signature is too small, you backspced too much, add a few more lines and refresh, should be ok then. on my screen your label is the right size.
> 
> 
> ...



Andrew,
I have added four lines to the signature.
It just goes to show you that things are sometimes not what they seem!
I will get on another computer and check it out later, as we are off to a BBQ now.
Thanks


----------



## Franko (21/5/06)

Howdy Gents
just listing who I have left for logo/labels if your name isnt here can you pm your request again.
sorry if Ive missed you Its been very hectic here 

andrewl
tidal pete
OLD DOG
Trev
Screwtop
Jayse
Big D
Ross


----------



## warrenlw63 (21/5/06)

Here's another one.

Relates to an incident where some hop plugs blocked my kettle. :blink: 

Warren -


----------



## Franko (21/5/06)

that once was a gosser label wasnt it warren


----------



## warrenlw63 (21/5/06)

Indeed! :lol: 

The URL Infinite gave me is a hoot. 

Warren -


----------



## Finite (21/5/06)

infinite now?  

Ive gone with "Tripple B Brewery" btw guys. Thanks for all the sugestions.

With that name ive just got to make a beer called

"Triple B Tripel" :beer:


----------



## TidalPete (21/5/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> Here's another one.
> 
> Relates to an incident where some hop plugs blocked my kettle.
> 
> ...



Love it! Always been a keen Kalvin fan. Absolutely excellent. :super: 
Change Caivin's head with mine?? Asking for trouble here? :lol: 

:beer:


----------



## warrenlw63 (21/5/06)

Pete.

Present a pic of your head and consider it a fait accompli.  

Warren -


----------



## TidalPete (21/5/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> Pete.
> 
> Present a pic of your head and consider it a fait accompli.
> 
> ...



It would bust your software Warren. :lol: Many thanks for the offer.

:beer:


----------



## bindi (21/5/06)

It would bust your software Warren. :lol: Many thanks for the offer.

:beer:
[post="128114"][/post]​[/quote]

Got Ya Pete, should not have had Ross take a photo of you getting the hops.  
:super:

Five pint edit, hic


----------



## Finite (21/5/06)

whats in the white bag?


----------



## Finite (21/5/06)

Ok guys I should be writing an essay thats due tomorrow but priority fist  .

Anyway Ive taken a stab at making that tripleB brewery logo. Im pretty happy with the result. Not sure about the colour scheme but that can be changed easy enough (maybe a dark blue scheme much work)

Anywho here it is, let me know what you think:


----------



## mika (21/5/06)

Wow... Franko may have some competition, time to step up to plate


----------



## Finite (21/5/06)

na none of that, franko has made lots of great logos for everyone thats a different thing altogether than making one for yourself.


----------



## Franko (22/5/06)

I said you could do it Finite great work and you turned up trumps


----------



## Pumpy (22/5/06)

Finite said:


> whats in the white bag?
> [post="128118"][/post]​




What was in the Boogie board bag !!!!

Nice lables Finite  

Pumpy


----------



## Finite (22/5/06)

how do you get ur logo to sit at the right of your sig?


----------



## Pumpy (22/5/06)

Finite theis post tells you how

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...104&hl=graphics

you have to enter a few times to get the right spacing 

Pumpy


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/5/06)

Finite.

That's really nice... With a good traditional look. :super: 

Just a suggestion if I may the orange 'B' in your curved text path I would centre between the word Triple and Brewery. Have it sitting at exactly 12 on the clock and enlarge it a couple of point sizes and it would look superb.  

That's said it's your label and tell me to get stuffed if you want to. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Ross (22/5/06)

Finite said:


> whats in the white bag?
> [post="128118"][/post]​



7kg of rice hulls - "honest officer"  

Cheers Ross


----------



## altstart (22/5/06)

:beer: 
QUOTE(Finite @ May 21 2006, 07:56 PM)
whats in the white bag?
*



7kg of rice hulls - "honest officer" biggrin.gif

Cheers Ross
I can vouch for that definitly Rice hulls for Batz so he can brew wheat beers at the bat cave.
Honest.

Cheers Altstart


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (22/5/06)

Wow some great work guys... lots of talent out there... 

Keep them coming 

:beer:


----------



## Franko (22/5/06)

Franko said:


> Howdy Gents
> just listing who I have left for logo/labels if your name isnt here can you pm your request again.
> sorry if Ive missed you Its been very hectic here
> 
> ...


Jase


----------



## GMK (22/5/06)

Finite said:


> Ok guys I should be writing an essay thats due tomorrow but priority fist  .
> 
> Anyway Ive taken a stab at making that tripleB brewery logo. Im pretty happy with the result. Not sure about the colour scheme but that can be changed easy enough (maybe a dark blue scheme much work)
> 
> ...




I like your Logo...

But i would be inclined to put teh B in Quotation Marks..eg:

"_B_"


----------



## Finite (22/5/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> Finite.
> 
> That's really nice... With a good traditional look. :super:
> 
> ...



Yep I tried that when I was making it but it wouldnt sit centre but thats because I didnt try changing the size (doh), Ive gone by your sugestion and it looks great!

Never apologise about giving critisisim its the best form of improvment imo.



> I like your Logo...
> 
> But i would be inclined to put teh B in Quotation Marks..eg:
> 
> "_B_"



Im loving both your ideas personaly and it looks much better with those ideas adapted to it. What do you blokes think:


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/5/06)

Yep, that looks better. :beer: 

Even your 3 Bs moved up and implanted in the middle in lieu of the "B" would look good.

Then you could enlarge your old barrel and paddles.

Warren's getting plain pedantic now. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Finite (22/5/06)

Pumpy said:


> Finite theis post tells you how
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...104&hl=graphics
> 
> ...




chees pumpy, i must have search for the thread explaining that for about an hour :beerbang:


----------



## Finite (22/5/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> Yep, that looks better. :beer:
> 
> Even your 3 Bs moved up and implanted in the middle in lieu of the "B" would look good.
> 
> ...



u mean so the big b would make up the "B"?............lol to many bees


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/5/06)

Nah, leave it as is Finite. I'm just being pedantic.

Your label. Looks good as is.  

Warren -


----------



## James Squire (22/5/06)

Here's my quick stuff around with a label from Finite's link. (cheers for that!)

Hunk Inn cos my surname is Hunkin...




Cheers,

JS


----------



## Finite (22/5/06)

Im liking that squire. What about changing the colour of the style type for each beer, just to make each beer a bit different (blue for pilsener, green for PA etc..)

Heres a 2nd version of my logo just without the BBB and the barrel is bigger. Let me know what you guys think, I love your feedback:


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/5/06)

LOL!! :lol: 

Hey Pete... Found what I was looking for.  

Warren -


----------



## James Squire (22/5/06)

Something like this Finite......




Cheers JS

PS Yours looks mad dude!


----------



## Stuster (22/5/06)

I think it looks better like that Finite. Better size for the barrel etc. :super:


----------



## Finite (22/5/06)

James Squire said:


> Something like this Finite......
> 
> View attachment 7299
> 
> ...



Hell yeah Im loving that!!!

the most important thing is do you like it?


----------



## James Squire (22/5/06)

Im definately liking it... but I reckon it still needs work. 

Give me a few days and I'll sort it out!!!

Cheers,

JS


----------



## Duff (22/5/06)

Yours is very hypnotic now Warren :huh:


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/5/06)

Shagadelic. h34r: 

Warren -


----------



## Franko (22/5/06)

OK Trev your turn to see your creation
Ive got to say Its become my favorite so far took about 5hrs all up

Franko


----------



## Trev (22/5/06)

I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's exactly what I was after - you God-like figure  

I'll PM for details.

Trev


----------



## Franko (22/5/06)

Trev said:


> I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It's exactly what I was after - you God-like figure
> 
> ...



Im glad you like it Trev is officially one of my favourites

I'll post the version for your signiture soon

Franko


----------



## Pumpy (22/5/06)

Franko said:


> OK Trev your turn to see your creation
> Ive got to say Its become my favorite so far took about 5hrs all up
> 
> Franko
> [post="128290"][/post]​



That is a really classy label Franko ,Trev must be over the moon with that .
"Everyone is a winner" Pumpy


----------



## Franko (22/5/06)

Heres the small one for your signiture Trev
Franko


----------



## mika (22/5/06)

What's that in the background ? Sample Only ?


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (22/5/06)

Finite said:


> Im liking that squire. What about changing the colour of the style type for each beer, just to make each beer a bit different (blue for pilsener, green for PA etc..)
> 
> Heres a 2nd version of my logo just without the BBB and the barrel is bigger. Let me know what you guys think, I love your feedback:
> 
> ...




Nah. I liked the three B's. 

(Three Bee's .....Sounds like the medical Co in "The Constant Gardner")

Cant wait to have a crack aqt doing my own label. Trying to get a job at the moment so I cant let myself get too distracted. I get a tongue lashin every time Im caught on the AHB website at the moment..........


.............Oh Shit!..........gotta go........"_ALT + TAB_"


----------



## Franko (22/5/06)

Ok Trev here's what the collection looks like
can you PM me your email address so I can send them to you

Franko


----------



## Finite (22/5/06)

Great logo trev!

Where abouts in the shire are you from mate?


----------



## GMK (22/5/06)

I like the logo Trev.

But why the ship - must be a sutherland shire thing that being in the Barossa i dont get.


----------



## Finite (22/5/06)

shire, botany bay, captin cook, endevor


----------



## pokolbinguy (22/5/06)

Hey guys some truely great logos getting around on here.

i have a question , if it has been answered before i apologise you can tell me to bugger off or point me in the direction of a helpful thread.

wat software do you guys use to produce these labels? i want to have a go at making my own labels, any suggestions.

Cheers folks and happy brewing.

Pokolbinguy


----------



## Franko (22/5/06)

pokolbinguy,
I use a combination of Adobe Illustrator and Adobe Photoshop for making all the labels I've done you see on this site.
Franko


----------



## Franko (22/5/06)

Spoton Finite,
forgot "Birthplace of the Nation"

Hey I used to be a shire boy for about 30 years
Franko


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/5/06)

Nooooice!!

That Trev logo's brilliant Franko.  

Warren -


----------



## homebrewworld.com (22/5/06)

Franko, 
The Birthplace is actually 'Kurnell' in the Shire!
Cap Cooks landing place ! (i live here )
sorry Trev  

Hey Franko, i would love a logo :beerbang: 

cheers


----------



## Franko (22/5/06)

Thanks warren

Homebrewworld.com I know,how about Far Kurnell Brewing for your logo
lol (those in the shire would understand)
Frank


----------



## Finite (22/5/06)

Franko said:


> Spoton Finite,
> forgot "Birthplace of the Nation"
> 
> Hey I used to be a shire boy for about 30 years
> ...



onya son, ever thought about comming back, maybe us 3 can start our own brewery :lol:  :beerbang:


----------



## andrewl (22/5/06)

Both of you blokes have got the logo's spot on!!! They look a treat!!! The only thing I can pick about on yours Finite is maybe even out the hop cones (i.e. big in the middle and a smaller one either side). But thats just me... maybe i'm being too picky <_< 

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (22/5/06)

Franko said:


> pokolbinguy,
> I use a combination of Adobe Illustrator and Adobe Photoshop for making all the labels I've done you see on this site.
> Franko
> [post="128359"][/post]​


Hi Franko.

Geez this thread has become popular, not to mention that everybody seems to be gettin a label. 

I have been using photo shop a bit recently and have illistrator on disc but havent used it. What part of the label do you do on illustrator? The Text and label shapes?

Particularly love Trevs. 

Did you do Pumpy's label / Logo?

BTW, Being a PS User, I hope you are getting some rewards (Apart from spiritual) for these labels. I know how long it takes doing this stuff and it is exactly why I will need to do mine when I land a proper job. If I do it first, it will take over and I will never get my job.

Here is a label body I did with the intention of using it for a label for "Angels Tears Brewery"....






I did a label a year ago for a "Brewery" named "Winkle Pickers Brewery" but its on another HD and Ill add it when available.

Anyway, love your work Franko. Hope you are enjoying yourself as much as we are.

ATOMT


----------



## Franko (23/5/06)

Thanks for your kind words
Yes I did do pumpys it was just a quickie got something in the pipeline for him though.
I must say Trevs is my favourite at the moment its hard letting go of some of these when you make em.
Lucky there going to great blokes.

I use photoshop mainly and Illustrator mainly for text

Franko


----------



## wee stu (23/5/06)

This thread is full of creative flair and ingenuity. And, not all of it is Franko's  

If you have a label that you are proud of, and you think it might earn you some bragging rights, why not consider entering it in the ANAWBS label competition. The competition is free to enter, provided you have paid the ANAWBS registration fee and have a beer (or 12) entered in the comp. 

This year ANAWBS is even seeking professional help :huh: - in that we will have experienced graphic designers involved in the judging process  . 

Last year, one of my primitive Publisher efforts took out the gong for best modern label. I am confident there are lots of AHB labels out there that can take my crown. If we get enough beer entries, we may be able to set up a special prize for best beer label (at the moment it is a combined wine and beer competition).

Keep up the good work, guys.


----------



## Franko (23/5/06)

Sounds good wee stu might have to pop a entry into that one


----------



## wee stu (23/5/06)

johnno said:


> Not working here either.
> Get some more sponsorship from an isp or something.
> 
> johnno
> [post="128496"][/post]​



Can you PM or email me with the message you get Johnno, I will send it on to the web master (who is currently overseas :angry: ) and advise when it has been sorted out. I don't need anyone else to post problems (I don't want a thread hostage situation developing).

Now, back to the labels talk!


----------



## Franko (24/5/06)

Andrewl
your label is ready to go as requested pm me for details
Franko


----------



## Pumpy (24/5/06)

Andrew whilst I find your label very pleasant .

You are obviously just a DIRTY O'L MAN  


Pumpy


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/5/06)

:wub: :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## OLD DOG (24/5/06)

The imagination for all labels and logos is great. 

I am like a kid at xmas waiting to see Frankos latest piece of work. 

So much work not enough time hey franko...

well done mate

old dog


----------



## Franko (24/5/06)

Isnt that the truth


----------



## andrewl (24/5/06)

Franko!!! That is bloody awesome!!! Hell of a lot better than I had imagined!!! Pumpy... I'm only 22 mate... so I suppose you can call me a young pervert.

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## Franko (24/5/06)

andrewl pm a list of the beers you brew and I'll add them to the label
Franko


----------



## Franko (24/5/06)

Here's what the collection looks like Andrewl

Franko


----------



## homebrewworld.com (24/5/06)

Franko,
My wife and i have just agreed your in the wrong bloody game mate !
Some of the best i have seen.
:super:


----------



## Franko (24/5/06)

All I need is for someone to offer me a job doing this ,then I can give up my day job that would be nice
Franko


----------



## normell (24/5/06)

Franko said:


> All I need is for someone to offer me a job doing this ,then I can give up my day job that would be nice
> Franko
> [post="128941"][/post]​


Well send a portfolio to the big & not so big brewers out there


----------



## Asher (26/5/06)

Plenty of great ideas here!
I'm still working on a lable/branding for my new brewery....
Think I may have come up with a name at least. better post something about it before someone else thinks of it 




Asher for now

Jye - nice Santa label BTW - heres mine from the 2004 Xmas Case. Got to love google :beer:


----------



## wee stu (26/5/06)

Rolling along with the Santa flow, and just to show you don't have to have much talent to win a prize sometimes, here's one I prepared earlier


----------



## Franko (26/5/06)

Mandraker,
Here's your creation I've come up with
Your in for a real treat with this one

Franko


----------



## stoutdrinker (26/5/06)

I've been following this thread since it started and an amazed at what you come up with Franko!

Like everyone's saying, you've really got a talent for this design stuff. Not to mention your skills in getting it into a final product that really is first class.

What an addition to a home brewery!

Keep posting your work, its been a great thread to follow.

Cheers,

Stoutdrinker


----------



## Franko (26/5/06)

thanks for the compliment mate hopefully one day I can get a job doing this sort of stuff that would be great
Franko


----------



## big d (26/5/06)

Top work Franko.If i had the bucks i would hire you yesterday.Definetely a market for these labels in the microbrewing industry i reckon.Maybe worth looking up the new site i posted earlier for W.A and other micro sites and maybe incorporating there names in a few promo type flyers you could send them.
I would be surprised if you got no interest.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Zierschy (26/5/06)

These labels rock!!
I reckon they should be collected in the currently empty gallery section of AHB.

The names you guys are coming up with for your breweries rock as well. It has got me trying to name mine.

At the moment Im tossing up between Rilli Island Brewery and Snake Island Brewery. Both are islands in the Murray River close to where I grew up. Rilli Island has more sentimental value but I like the sound of Snake Island better.


----------



## Franko (26/5/06)

Snake Island sounds good easier for graphics


----------



## Bizarre (26/5/06)

Franko said:


> thanks for the compliment mate hopefully one day I can get a job doing this sort of stuff that would be great
> Franko
> [post="129436"][/post]​



Franko I have to ask you mate! With a lot of the graphics you do - do you actually draw then out yourself with a graphics tablet? If so I have to say - you really missed your calling in life cause some of the things I've seen on here are very impresive! Even if the answer is no I still think you missed your calling big time mate!


----------



## Franko (26/5/06)

Bizarre
If I could draw like that Id be in the game.
Alot of what I use i search for hours on the net usally royalty free stock sites etc just to find what Im after


----------



## Zierschy (26/5/06)

By the way anyone looking for a free photoshop type of program should check out GIMP.

http://www.gimp.org/


----------



## Jase (26/5/06)

Franko,

You're a legend!!!

Can't wait till mine's done!!!!! I'm like a kid on Christmas Eve...............

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## Franko (26/5/06)

Borret
just seen your sig and laughed myself silly
just made a bigger version if you wanted to use it


----------



## Zierschy (28/5/06)

Using a couple free programs (Inkscape and GIMP) I've managed to create something I think is a goer. :beer: I still have to clean up the outer edge of the snake properly and maybe try and remove the blue sign on one of the trees in the island picture.

Has anyone tried to print thier logos onto coasters?


----------



## Uncle Fester (28/5/06)

Franko said:


> Mandraker,
> Here's your creation I've come up with
> Your in for a real treat with this one
> 
> ...




Words don't cut it - AMAZING!

How bloody good are my taps going to look now????


You are a genius!!!


Now to see Dane and get muy alias changed!!



M


----------



## Jye (28/5/06)

Asher said:


> Plenty of great ideas here!
> Jye - nice Santa label BTW - heres mine from the 2004 Xmas Case. Got to love google :beer:
> 
> 
> ...




HAHAHA I've even written on mine in a similar way... thats just scary


----------



## Screwtop (28/5/06)

Had to bump this.

Pure Genius!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Franko (29/5/06)

Mandraker,
Here is what your label collection looks like
Franko


----------



## Finite (31/5/06)

Here a label for the Dark Ale I made last night.

I decided to call it "Tapped Admiral Dark Ale" being a fan of naval history.

Insted of explaining to everyone what it ment.....I have always liked the james squire bottles with the little stories on them so I thought why not do the same for my beers? So being inspired I came up with this...


----------



## Screwtop (1/6/06)

Bump, see if it works with this thread!


----------



## Ross (1/6/06)

Top work Finite - love it :super: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## petesbrew (1/6/06)

What programs do you guys use for these labels?
They're all great.


----------



## Finite (1/6/06)

Thanks for the coment ross!



petesbrew said:


> What programs do you guys use for these labels?
> They're all great.



I use Adobe Illustrator CS2 for creating the basic shape of the label and most of the text and Adobe Photoshop CS2 for adding additional pictures or changing the Hue/saturation or colourizing the image.


----------



## Chad (1/6/06)

Finite said:


> I use Adobe Illustrator CS2 for creating the basic shape of the label and most of the text and Adobe Photoshop CS2 for adding additional pictures or changing the Hue/saturation or colourizing the image.


You can download a 30 day trial off the Adobe website for those interested.


----------



## Matt (1/6/06)

I highly recommend Inkscape for labels. It's free, and does everything that Illustrator will do (well, anything you'd ever need Illustrator to do, anyways), and it's less than 9mb to download. Making text follow curves or the outlines of shapes is as simple as drawing the shape, writing the text, selecting them both, then selecting Text -> Put on Path - see here (scroll down).


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/6/06)

Label for my latest CACA (Cream Ale).  

Warren -


----------



## Finite (1/6/06)

Love it warren. Up the corn!


----------



## Trough Lolly (1/6/06)

You know you're not a real brewer until you have a logo!
I feel so inadequate.....sob!

TL the graphically challenged...


----------



## Finite (1/6/06)

Heres one for a lager I made for the mates. Its a very easy drinking lager which i think is crap but im sure they will love. (were talking extra dry boys here *cue vomit*). Hopefully mine will get them start thinking a bit about home brewing. Then the next batch for them I will make it a bit better.

anyway scheisse means 'S*it' in German so i thought i would work on a piss take of that hehe. Plus my little story to go with it and give the boys some reading material. They can enjoy HB and learn about beer at the same time! :beer: :beerbang:


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (1/6/06)

Love the Labels Finte. 
Also the scheisselarger, which I am sure i would enjoy despite what you say.

Just a suggestion; the text on the "Tapped Admiral" (going around) was much easier to read than on the SL which I kept losing across the etching in the middle.

great all the same.

ATOMT


----------



## Finite (1/6/06)

AngelTearsOnMyTongue said:


> Love the Labels Finte.
> Also the scheisselarger, which I am sure i would enjoy despite what you say.
> 
> Just a suggestion; the text on the "Tapped Admiral" (going around) was much easier to read than on the SL which I kept losing across the etching in the middle.
> ...




yeah i thought that too but I dotn think i can fit it in the other way


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (1/6/06)

Finite said:


> yeah i thought that too but I dotn think i can fit it in the other way



What about an additional section of the Label. Maybe at the bottom?




I agree, its great to have a little yarn on the beer. My "Winkle Pickers Brewery Labels had a story on them. And I like the designs. 

Im curious to see the colour scheme against a bottle, or are they for taps only?

cheers

ATOMT


----------



## Jase (2/6/06)

Franko's been a bit quiet lately.......



I hope we haven't worn him out!!!   





Cheers,

Jase


----------



## Finite (2/6/06)

AngelTearsOnMyTongue said:


> Finite said:
> 
> 
> > yeah i thought that too but I dotn think i can fit it in the other way
> ...



Yep thats a good sudgestion mate ill give that a try, Im trying the keep the whole shape simple as they are for bottles and I want to make it easy to cut out. Maybe I will make a square label.

Anyway heres Trough Lollys hawthorn inspired brewery logo. Just finished now. Let me know if you want any tweaking done TL:


----------



## Trough Lolly (2/6/06)

Finite said:


> ...snip...
> Anyway heres Trough Lollys hawthorn inspired brewery logo. Just finished now. Let me know if you want any tweaking done TL:
> 
> View attachment 7528



Outstanding! That's great..thank you! :super:


----------



## Matt (2/6/06)

"Farrer Ridge"? Is that like "Monash Heights" or "Kambah Mews"?


----------



## peas_and_corn (2/6/06)

Finite- I love the stories! The one on the tapped admiral was great! It's up there with the squire etchings!


----------



## Trough Lolly (2/6/06)

Matt said:


> "Farrer Ridge"? Is that like "Monash Heights" or "Kambah Mews"?



Yes! It's sad, isn't it....! Almost as bad as "Old Griffith"!!

But, all the Kudos goes to Finite for an outstanding job - thanks for that! :beer:


----------



## Franko (2/6/06)

Im still here creating guys,just working on something with Dane at the moment


----------



## Screwtop (2/6/06)

Thank God your still there Franko, thought I had sent you into hyper warpdrive and you had vaporised.


----------



## pokolbinguy (2/6/06)

Hey Franko, 

i have been watching this thread with great interest. Was wondering how much you charge to make up one of those fantastic labels. PM me if you would like.

Cheers, 

Pok


----------



## vlbaby (2/6/06)

I've been watching this thread for a while also. You definitely have some talent there Franko. Keep up the good work mate!

vl.


----------



## Millet Man (2/6/06)

Finite said:


> Love it warren. Up the corn!



You don't truly love corn until you go 100%. h34r: 

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/6/06)

How does one sparge 100% corn?

Warren -


----------



## Ross (3/6/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> How does one sparge 100% corn?
> 
> Warren -



With a truck load of rice hulls....


----------



## BS Brewing (3/6/06)

This is my latest label made in word using wordart.


----------



## Franko (3/6/06)

Screwtop,
here's what I have come up with as per your request let me know what you think
Franko


----------



## Jase (3/6/06)

Great work Franko and Finite!!!!!!

Had a Porter Kembla at the Five ISlands Brewery today.



I think you guys should go there and redesign their labels and logos. 



You've started an obsession!!!!!



Cheers,

Jase


----------



## Finite (3/6/06)

Jase said:


> Great work Franko and Finite!!!!!!
> 
> Had a Porter Kembla at the Five ISlands Brewery today.
> 
> ...




forget the logos how was the beer? worth the trip?

Was thinking of taking the GF that direction and stopping by there


----------



## Jase (3/6/06)

Finite,

Was heading down that way to visit a mate in hospital. Had half an hour to waste before visiting time, so my wife decided to go to the sale at WIN Ent Centre, so I went to the brewery and had a quick 1/2 pint of the porter.

Was quite nice. Only noticed the beer descriptions on the way out, will definitely go back to sample the other beers.

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## Dazzling (4/6/06)

Anyone out there using inkscape that can help me with creating a banner type shape not unlike those seen in other peoples designs. Any help would be great, one saved to file and emailed would be perfect... :beer: 
Cheers
Dazzling


----------



## devo (4/6/06)

nothing special, but a beer lable none the less. :huh:


----------



## Pumpy (4/6/06)

Vundabar Franko really has a tuetonic feel  

Pumpy


----------



## Tony (4/6/06)

is this going to be bigger than the no chiller thread ?

I hope so.


----------



## macr (4/6/06)

I have just made a beer label that can be a lot better looking at some examples, but I am unsure if I can post it on this forum as it shows a womans nipple. So if you want to see it, I guess PM's are the go. I would also like to learn how Franko and finite do there wavy banners. I am using PS CS2.

Oh I tried inkscape and it appears to be lacking or non intuitive. I wanted to cut out my image to the shape of an oval and for the life of me, could not work out how to do that.
Any clues would be good!


----------



## Franko (4/6/06)

post the image macr it should be ok its only a nipple


----------



## macr (4/6/06)

Franko said:


> post the image macr it should be ok its only a nipple


Ok, but don't ban me admin. Delete if you feel it is innapropiate.


----------



## Franko (4/6/06)

Screwtop,
heres what the label collection looks like
pm me your email address and I'll send you details
Franko


----------



## Finite (4/6/06)

im confused...why cant u use the eliptical marquee tool to cut it out? Or were u saying u couldnt do it in inkscape. 

The wavy baners are just made using the pen tool in illustrator or you can use the pen tool in photoshop its very similar. then just fill the path with a colour.


----------



## Franko (4/6/06)

Hey Guys
Have many more labels left to do here if your name doesnt appear here can you please resend your pm.
I will get to you all I promise

big d
TidalPete
dicko
Homebrewworld.com
Aussie Claret
OLD DOG
Jase
ads7
Ross
The Scientist


----------



## macr (4/6/06)

Finite said:


> im confused...why cant u use the eliptical marquee tool to cut it out? Or were u saying u couldnt do it in inkscape.
> The wavy baners are just made using the pen tool in illustrator or you can use the pen tool in photoshop its very similar. then just fill the path with a colour.


I couldn't do it in inkscape. Will play with the pen tool. I would like to get labels of the same standard as yours and Franko's.


----------



## Screwtop (5/6/06)

Thanks Franko you are a master! The Labels are fantastic. Especially the tribute story. Will have the aunt's crying for sure.


----------



## Finite (5/6/06)

I printed off two of the labels to test how they wount go on the bottle using the milk method.

I tried different gsm paper and diferent finishes. When you apply the milk the gloss paper willl curl up in the oposite firection as you want, if your using this method try and find really thin paper imo.

Anyway after printing them off and cutting em out just apply some milk (soy milk works best) to the backs and slap them on, after 10mins they will be dry. Overnight is preferable. I put both test bottles in the fridge overnight and took them out to test condensation and none of the ink ran. I would say allow the ink to set overnight before testing this. The labels will stay on very well and not come with handling, but you can just peal the edge of the label to take the label off in one peice and it wont leave anythign behind and just some mil residue behind wich will come of with one wipe..

My father owns a printing company so im going to design the labels sqaure and then run off a whole batch and cut them out on the guillotine for the bottles. When I get to kegging I will use the circlular ones for fonts.

Anyway heres a picture.


----------



## Finite (5/6/06)

and heres the finished version of the logo I did for TL:

http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/1157/farrerridge5le.gif


----------



## Chad (5/6/06)

I've been thinking about labeling ideas too, and have been thinking along the lines of a reusable one.
I don't know what the exact name of the product is, but it's the vinyl sticker stuff that you normally find in kids sticker type activity packs. Where they can stick these vinyl stickers onto windows and then peel them back off.
I haven't tried to see how these go on bottles and under refrigerated conditions and condensation as Finite has mentioned above. Or even if this vinyl product can be printed onto easily without ink running.
I've been trying to find somewhere that sells it, preferably in A4 sheets, to do some tests.

Ed: Finally found out what the stuff is called, Static Cling  . 3M make two similar products Static Cling and Removable Vinyl.
Looks as though both products will withstand the low temperatures.


----------



## Trough Lolly (5/6/06)

Finite/Franko et al,
On behalf of all of those who've been branded and are about to be branded, we thank you! :beer: 

It's almost worth going back to bottling to print your own labels! h34r: 

Cheers,
TL


----------



## macr (5/6/06)

Finite or Franko, how do you get the text to curve around. I am trying to use warp, but it doesn't seem to bend it to the shape I want. I think I need a text along path function, but can't find out how to do it. This is on CS2


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (5/6/06)

They look really good on the bottles finite. Great job.

ATOMT


----------



## Finite (5/6/06)

> Finite or Franko, how do you get the text to curve around. I am trying to use warp, but it doesn't seem to bend it to the shape I want. I think I need a text along path function, but can't find out how to do it. This is on CS2



Select the pen tool (p) and draw the shapw you want by clicking and draging to bend the path to the shape you want. (you can go back if you make a mistake by using the history palette).

Then select the text tool and hold it over the newly created path, the icon will change to a "T" with a line trough it. Click and you will be able to type on the path and change the text as usual.

I made up a quick example in photoshop for you which might help you understand better. (I always find images explain things so much better than words)

Step 1:





Step 2:




Hope this helps, dont hesitate to ask any questions if you have problems.

Edit: Yeah and spell path right 



Chad said:


> I've been thinking about labeling ideas too, and have been thinking along the lines of a reusable one.
> I don't know what the exact name of the product is, but it's the vinyl sticker stuff that you normally find in kids sticker type activity packs. Where they can stick these vinyl stickers onto windows and then peel them back off.
> I haven't tried to see how these go on bottles and under refrigerated conditions and condensation as Finite has mentioned above. Or even if this vinyl product can be printed onto easily without ink running.
> I've been trying to find somewhere that sells it, preferably in A4 sheets, to do some tests.
> ...




Very interesting Chad. If you decide to try this out, put it though its paces and please let me know how it works out im very interested as it would save lots of time.

Also let us know how much a packet costs :beerbang:


----------



## macr (5/6/06)

Thanx Finite :beerbang:, just what I needed. Here is my work in progress. Being a McIntosh, I had to make up one with the family tartan and emblem. Might chase down the coat of arms.


----------



## macr (5/6/06)

I am starting to really enjoy this. Here is my new creation.
*Edit* Newer version of image added. Now says Highly Hopped Ale.


----------



## Stuster (5/6/06)

Nice one macr. How about Highly Hopped Ale?


----------



## macr (5/6/06)

Stuster said:


> Nice one macr. How about Highly Hopped Ale?


Thanx Stutster. I was debating whether Highly or Heavily Hopped Ale would be better and by your feedback, then yes it would. I will change. 1 minutes work. All I need now is to produce work of the quality of :super: <I'm not worthy> Franko and Finite </I'm not worthy> :super:


----------



## Finite (5/6/06)

Thats a great effort macr. For someone whos new to creating graphics and using photoshop, it looks fantastic. Love the stilts one!


----------



## macr (5/6/06)

Thanx Finite. Must say you guys inspired me! I must confess I know a little bit about photoshop, but mainly to do with photo work, not making graphics. I taught my self most things by trial and error, then passed it onto my better half. She was using it for uni assignments for Architecture. Then she spent a year in a firm between degrees and learnt a heap more, so she taught that back to me last night (The nipple tweaker was the result). Today I spent most of the day learning and playing with different functions. My better half just got home and she likes the Scottish ale one best.
All this in one day who would of thunk it!


----------



## scotsdalebrewery (5/6/06)

Dont know whats better the label or the fact I figured out how to add it onto here! 

View attachment Cricket_label.pdf


----------



## scotsdalebrewery (5/6/06)

Is there and echo in here? :unsure:


----------



## scotsdalebrewery (5/6/06)

Um maybe I'm not as smart as I thought I was. Back to the drawing board. Sorry fellas.


----------



## macr (6/6/06)

I am getting a corrupted file and cannot view it? Can you save the image as a .jpg?


----------



## scotsdalebrewery (6/6/06)

Hope this works! <_<


----------



## scotsdalebrewery (6/6/06)

Doesnt appear as clean as the others not sure why. It looks blotchy. Prints ok though.


----------



## Finite (6/6/06)

scotsdalebrewery said:


> Doesnt appear as clean as the others not sure why. It looks blotchy. Prints ok though.



Its fine, the image is so large that your browser automaticly resizes it to fit on the screen, If you hold your mouse over it with firefox it will turn into a magnifying glass with a '+' and you can see it big

If your using IE then hold your mouse still over thte picture and a icon will appear in the bottom right, click on that icon and it will go full size.


----------



## scotsdalebrewery (6/6/06)

Thanks finite - yourself and franko have been really helpful with this.

To all the graphic experts - Cheers!


----------



## doglet (6/6/06)

Just found this....

Check out this site for lots of different papers, sticker sheets, vinyl films that are laser or inkjet compatible. Lots of options there....

Cheers


----------



## macr (6/6/06)

scotsdalebrewery said:


> Hope this works! <_<


What did you create it in? You seem to have had the same problem with getting the text to fit along the *same* curve as the white oval. Finite gave a good description on how to improve this. The only point which I am probably guilty off is keeping it all symmetrical. You can see that on the curve text at the bottom, isn't quite centralised. Besides that I think it is as good as my first attempt. Well done.


----------



## scotsdalebrewery (6/6/06)

Thanks for the feedback macr - yeah I spent ours on this label so I suppose another 10mins wont hurt! I used photoshop 7 - cant wait til I learn to use it better.


----------



## Franko (12/6/06)

Pumpy,
Heres version 2 of your Logo I thought Id add some shiny chrome after I showed you my polished Kegs today
Franko


----------



## Linz (12/6/06)

Franko said:


> I thought Id add some shiny chrome after I showed you my polished Kegs today
> Franko




Thats a bit off topic aint it!?!?!?


----------



## Pumpy (13/6/06)

Franko , I am totally 'Gobsmacked '. 

Just what I wanted a chromed Pumpy Logo  

Linz stop whinghing !!!!!!  

Holdon let me take another look at it B) Oooooohhhhh!!!!!

Looks a touch more evil than my present one , I like how hoe he is creeping out of the border 


Thanks Franko


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/6/06)

Pimp my Pumpkin. B) 

Warren -


----------



## Franko (13/6/06)

Happy to hear you like it pumpy


----------



## Screwtop (13/6/06)

He is the Master. Proves it every time!


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/6/06)

A label for my new bitter. :beer: 

Warren -


----------



## colinw (14/6/06)

What are you guys using to make these fantastic labels?

I really should come up with something for The Bucket 'n' Spoon All-Grain Nanobrewery.


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/6/06)

Colin.

CorelDraw 10.  

Warren -


----------



## Franko (14/6/06)

Colin

Adobe Illustrator and Adobe Photoshop


----------



## goatherder (15/6/06)

You guys are awesome. I've been inspired.

Here's my first go. I'm not sure which one I'll go with. Probably neither, but it's a start.


----------



## Doc (15/6/06)

The first one looks the better of the two to me.
Good effort Goatherder.

Doc


----------



## Dazzling (15/6/06)

Finally got the design finished in inkscape, hope it posts......


----------



## Dazzling (15/6/06)

Yeah i think i may have borrowed some words from others labels.....cheers for that


----------



## Brownie (15/6/06)

This is my attempt at a label,

Nowhere in the league of Franko, but my kids like it




Brownie


----------



## Zwickel (16/6/06)

Hi Homebrewer,

this thread is absolutely great.

So many very, very nice labels here, thats just art to me.

I turn envious when I see that soooo many People here are able to do artwork  

I, myself, are only a technician til to the bones, no ability for art at all, cant sing, cant paint, no sense for design, just can make a good beer 

(for others you have to ask the missus )

continue whit it
Cheers


----------



## Batz (16/6/06)

Bindi and I had Warb (member here) make us 100 stickers, 120mm in dia.

Your sure to find these stuck on something near you,anyone want one for their bar?

If others have them made I'll like one for a collection in my bar.

Warbs pricing is very good,if you want his email please PM me,I won't post anyones email on the open site.

Batz


----------



## muga (16/6/06)

Sounds good, I'll shoot off an email


----------



## bindi (16/6/06)

Looking great Batz  email on it' way.


----------



## TidalPete (16/6/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> Thommo
> 
> If you've never had any experience with Adobe Illustrator it can be a little bit daunting to use, not to mention expensive.
> 
> ...



Warren should know what's what in the world of animation. 
Behold my updated avatar that The Melbourne Marvel knocked up in record time for this computer illiterate :super: :beer: Once again, many thanks Warren for a top job.

:beer:


----------



## Pumpy (16/6/06)

Batz said:


> Bindi and I had Warb (member here) make us 100 stickers, 120mm in dia.
> 
> Your sure to find these stuck on something near you,anyone want one for their bar?
> 
> ...



Brewery Logos are taking a new dimension "The Batz sticker swapping method " what a great idea !!!!!

Dont it take yer back to the Tazos swapping :super: 
or if your a bit older swapping yer marbles :blink: 
or some poor old sods will remember swapping cigarette card :huh: 

I thought I saw a bumper sticker in Sydney with "Bindis Digerybrew" Gee that one travelled a long way 

Pumpy


----------



## bindi (16/6/06)

I thought I saw a bumper sticker in Sydney with "Bindis Digerybrew" Gee that one travelled a long way 

Pumpy 
[/quote]

Not a car or bike leaves my place without one, if they want it or not, the local HBS wanted one for his store fridge.  beer label grafetti.


----------



## Franko (16/6/06)

ok Batz and Bindi how about sending me a sample
how did they turn out


----------



## bindi (17/6/06)

No problem Franko, PM an address and it will be done.


----------



## Batz (17/6/06)

Franko said:


> ok Batz and Bindi how about sending me a sample
> how did they turn out




To easy Franko,PM me your addy.
I'll send you mine and Bindi's


Come on you logo owners you need some stickers , believe me Warb is not expencive at all
Get at least some at 120 mm dia. and join the swap,I want a collection of all AHB members brewery logos in my bar room.

Batz


----------



## normell (17/6/06)

Franko
Send him the 8 you done for me, I don't mind  


Normell


----------



## TidalPete (17/6/06)

Batz said:


> Come on you logo owners you need some stickers , believe me Warb is not expencive at all
> Get at least some at 120 mm dia. and join the swap,I want a collection of all AHB members brewery logos in my bar room.
> 
> Batz



Batz,

I'll be contacting Warb when Franco does my logo. 

:beer:


----------



## Doc (17/6/06)

Batz said:


> Come on you logo owners you need some stickers , believe me Warb is not expencive at all
> Get at least some at 120 mm dia. and join the swap,I want a collection of all AHB members brewery logos in my bar room.



Would do Batz, but I want a very small change done to my logo first. Don't want to bother Franko though ATM as I know he still has a back log.

Doc


----------



## Batz (17/6/06)

Doc said:


> Batz said:
> 
> 
> > Come on you logo owners you need some stickers , believe me Warb is not expencive at all
> ...




Way too go Doc look forward to having your logo as well.
And as bindi says,nothing will enter or leave your place without a sticker somewhere.
Wonder if Tidalpetes found the Batz Brewery sticker at his place yet?  

Batz


----------



## dicko (17/6/06)

I can just picture it now.
Travelling along the highway and catching up to a car and caravan or motorhome and the back window being loaded with - no other than home brewer brewery stickers. :lol: 

"I've brewed everywhere man" B) 

cheers


----------



## big d (17/6/06)

Logos into stickers then sent around the country to other brewers.Great idea :super: .Once my move is complete and ive a logo and stickers i will join the sticker clan.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## bindi (17/6/06)

"I've brewed everywhere man"

Just sent Monkale home after his first AG at my place with my sticker [label] on the back window of his Hilux.


----------



## Franko (17/6/06)

Doc,what changes would you like made changes are pretty easy and I dont mind mate
But there's got to be a sticker in it (lol)

pm me what changes youd like and Ill get right onto it
Franko


----------



## Franko (17/6/06)

Looks like we have started something very big here I forsee
looks like Warb is going to be just as busy as me with all these labels

love it
Franko


----------



## Doc (17/6/06)

Franko said:


> Doc,what changes would you like made changes are pretty easy and I dont mind mate
> But there's got to be a sticker in it (lol)
> 
> pm me what changes youd like and Ill get right onto it
> Franko



Champion. Thanks Franko.
PM sent.

Doc


----------



## Franko (17/6/06)

hows this Doc


----------



## Doc (17/6/06)

Thats pretty cool. Can you get the prescription symbol onto the motar ?

Doc


----------



## Franko (17/6/06)

how about this Doc do you like it with the mash paddle aswell or not


----------



## Doc (17/6/06)

Drop the mash paddle and you've got it.
Top work Franko.

Doc


----------



## Franko (17/6/06)

Here you go Doc
Done!


----------



## Batz (17/6/06)

Doc said:


> Drop the mash paddle and you've got it.
> Top work Franko.
> 
> Doc




I liked the mash paddle,either way your a wizz Franko

Batz


----------



## Doc (17/6/06)

Franko said:


> Here you go Doc
> Done!



Perfect, another top job Franko.
Much appreciated.

Doc


----------



## macr (18/6/06)

I have made a round brewery label this morning, since I woke up stupid early. So here you go, what do you think?


----------



## normell (18/6/06)

macr said:


> I have made a round brewery label this morning, since I woke up stupid early. So here you go, what do you think?



Looks the goods, but if you plan to use it for your bar/bottles, I would turn the bottom writing around.
But would look great on a coaster


----------



## macr (18/6/06)

Here is the improved version. Now I just need to find the code to float my image in the signature block.


----------



## macr (18/6/06)

Eureka . I found the code. I was so close to it all the time, but just couldn't get it right.:chug:


----------



## Pumpy (18/6/06)

Nice one Macr, I think it looks great .you hit on a winner first time .

pumpy


----------



## Franko (18/6/06)

BigD
your time has come here's what Ive come up with hope you like it
PM me for details

Franko


----------



## macr (19/6/06)

Pumpy said:


> Nice one Macr, I think it looks great .you hit on a winner first time .
> pumpy


Thanx Pumpy :beer:. Like what Franko does with the image going out side the inner circle and will play with that idea and see if it can be improved or not.


----------



## big d (19/6/06)

Brilliant work Franko.I love it.
P.M sent

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Batz (19/6/06)

big d said:


> Brilliant work Franko.I love it.
> P.M sent
> 
> Cheers
> Big D




Looks great Big D

And a logo before you even move the brewery ! :super: 
I have a feeling your looking forward to getting back to civilization as much as I was,your gunna love it !!

Batz


----------



## big d (19/6/06)

Very much so Batz.Ive a job interview lined up in July so fingers crossed.If i spent any longer up here Franko would have to replace the Bull with a croc or something and a name change.Wouldve looked great as well.Will be joining the logo sticker club soon i think.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Batz (19/6/06)

big d said:


> Very much so Batz.Ive a job interview lined up in July so fingers crossed.If i spent any longer up here Franko would have to replace the Bull with a croc or something and a name change.Wouldve looked great as well.Will be joining the logo sticker club soon i think.
> 
> Cheers
> Big D


----------



## Batz (19/6/06)

big d said:


> Very much so Batz.Ive a job interview lined up in July so fingers crossed.If i spent any longer up here Franko would have to replace the Bull with a croc or something and a name change.Wouldve looked great as well.Will be joining the logo sticker club soon i think.
> 
> Cheers
> Big D




Looks a little blank in the corner of your posts still?
Get that logo in there :super: 

Batz


----------



## macr (19/6/06)

I will get some stickers done soon as well. In a few weeks, when I find some spare money.


----------



## Batz (19/6/06)

macr said:


> I will get some stickers done soon as well. In a few weeks, when I find some spare money.



Well send me one for my bar

Batz


----------



## Macka (19/6/06)

Hi Franko
You do excellent work. Well done! Is there any chance you can help this poor sole with my label?


----------



## Screwtop (19/6/06)

> I have a feeling your looking forward to getting back to civilization as much as I was,your gunna love it !!
> 
> Batz




Kin Kin??????


----------



## Batz (19/6/06)

Screwtop said:


> > I have a feeling your looking forward to getting back to civilization as much as I was,your gunna love it !!
> >
> > Batz
> 
> ...




Yes
Try living in the Pilbara for 25 years

Batz


----------



## sosman (19/6/06)




----------



## Franko (19/6/06)

Macka PM me your brewery name details etc could be a little while the list is growing longer day by day but well get there
Franko


----------



## Franko (19/6/06)

BigD
Here's what your collection looks like
Franko


----------



## big d (19/6/06)

Excellant work Franko.Another pat on the back

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Franko (19/6/06)

Yuour most welcome mate it was a pleasure
Im kind of getting jealous of these labels havent done one for myself yet


----------



## browndog (20/6/06)

Franko, these labels are outstanding. Are you making then from scratch or is there some kind of cutting and pasting of the individual items of the labels involved?


cheers

Browndog


----------



## macr (20/6/06)

browndog said:


> Franko, these labels are outstanding. Are you making then from scratch or is there some kind of cutting and pasting of the individual items of the labels involved?


Browndog, there will be a bit of both, the backdrops and text will be built, a good chance that the banner is as well, but the images will be on the net, but usually will require some editing like removing everything but the bulls head. Then it is all compile into layers and then squashed together whence finished.


----------



## Macka (20/6/06)

Thanks Franko

That Pm is there I am still trying to think of some more info! I hope I can return the favor some day soon.

Thanks again!


----------



## Franko (20/6/06)

macr said:


> browndog said:
> 
> 
> > Franko, these labels are outstanding. Are you making then from scratch or is there some kind of cutting and pasting of the individual items of the labels involved?
> ...



A lot goes into the images you cant use just anything off the net 
You need something of good quality and good size otherwise its not worth it
Franko


----------



## Bobby (21/6/06)

here is one i made today





and another





i cant do the text this too well though. eg bobby dazzler's brewery
also could someone help me out with the code to add the picture in the signiture so the image is floatin on the right???


----------



## Pumpy (21/6/06)

Franko said:


> Yuour most welcome mate it was a pleasure
> Im kind of getting jealous of these labels havent done one for myself yet



You should yuse the Razorback one Franko that is great 

Pumpy


----------



## Franko (21/6/06)

Ill let Linz use that one pumpy as its his favourite


----------



## Pumpy (21/6/06)

Yes thats the one Franko 

"I love logo's with Attitude "

Pumpy :super:


----------



## Franko (21/6/06)

me too


----------



## Jase (21/6/06)

Don't mind the Fisher's Ghost one either. the MALE group has been spoilt. Hope to see both you Pumpy and Franko at the 1st birthday bash.

I can hear Linz saying "Yeah, right!!!!!"

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## Linz (21/6/06)

No,

More like "YEAH !!!, right on !!


without the seventies cheese of course...


----------



## Franko (21/6/06)

OK Tidal Pete Your Turn is here
As requested:
A shark eating a man holding a beer it took a little while but I think its come up great.
Hope you like it

PM me for details

Franko


----------



## Chilled (21/6/06)

Very professional Franko, surprised you have not done the logo for the AHB. How long does it take you to make up a label?
Chilled


----------



## Franko (21/6/06)

Chilled said:


> Very professional Franko, surprised you have not done the logo for the AHB. How long does it take you to make up a label?
> Chilled


Depends on whats involved eg looking for suitable pics etc
That one of tidal petes took around 4-5hrs


----------



## Chilled (22/6/06)

[/quote]
Depends on whats involved eg looking for suitable pics etc
That one of tidal petes took around 4-5hrs
[/quote]

Franko your bloods worth bottling...going to all that trouble for others. :super: I love checking them out...'I like to watch'. Another form of beer sex I guess.


----------



## Finite (22/6/06)

best one yet franko :beerbang:


----------



## Franko (22/6/06)

Its up there amongst the favourites


----------



## GMK (22/6/06)

Yes - I very much like that one...


----------



## Millet Man (22/6/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> How does one sparge 100% corn?
> 
> Warren -



Look mum, no rice hulls! Native American Pilsener in the making.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## normell (22/6/06)

Millet Man said:


> warrenlw63 said:
> 
> 
> > How does one sparge 100% corn?
> ...


So is that your label Millet man :blink:


----------



## Millet Man (22/6/06)

normell said:


> So is that your label Millet man :blink:



Oops! Was replying to the post forgot what thread it was in, sorry for the OT.

I'm sure my label will be much more interesting...when I decide what I want.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## TidalPete (26/6/06)

Franko said:


> OK Tidal Pete Your Turn is here
> As requested:
> A shark eating a man holding a beer it took a little while but I think its come up great.
> Hope you like it
> ...



Hey Franko,

Looks excellent mate. Have PM'd you.

:beer:


----------



## Franko (26/6/06)

Tidal Pete here are some different colour options as requested, let me know on your final decision
These are just quickies the banner outline will be same colour as the outlines

Franko


----------



## Millet Man (29/6/06)

Here's my first effort - Apologies to the good people at Miller Brewing.




Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## Franko (30/6/06)

Heres what the collection looks like TidalPete
Franko


----------



## Batz (30/6/06)

He's a fussy bugger Franko


----------



## TidalPete (30/6/06)

Batz said:


> He's a fussy bugger Franko



Franko,

Ignore him mate, he's just jealous. :lol: 
have PM'd you.

:beer:


----------



## Franko (30/6/06)

LOL


----------



## Offline (2/7/06)

Batz said:


> Screwtop said:
> 
> 
> > > I have a feeling your looking forward to getting back to civilization as much as I was,your gunna love it !!
> ...



I have a job interview in the Pilbara next week.

Now for the big big question.
What is the homebrew scene like there?  

Brian


----------



## Batz (2/7/06)

Offline said:


> Batz said:
> 
> 
> > Screwtop said:
> ...




It's a big place,depends where you are going.
PM me if you look like landing a job,there are places to get good HB supplies
Batz


----------



## bindi (3/7/06)

Looks good on the bottle  thanks Franko.


----------



## Franko (3/7/06)

that does look good Bindi happy to help


----------



## Steve Lacey (3/7/06)

Millet Man said:


> Here's my first effort - Apologies to the good people at Miller Brewing.
> Cheers, Andrew.



Hey Andrew, do I get credit for suggesting using the Miller logo style (on OzCb)  ... however, it is a bit obvious and I may not have been the first... Either way, I reckon it is a beautiful label concept. Love the budgie. :super: 

Steve


----------



## Millet Man (3/7/06)

Steve Lacey said:


> Millet Man said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my first effort - Apologies to the good people at Miller Brewing.
> ...



Thanks Steve, credit duly noted. Changing the "r" to a "t" on the Miller logo was a bit of a fiddle but came up surprisingly well.

I think I should have done it in a different package though (I used powerpoint  ) as it lost sharpness when I exported it.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## Steve Lacey (3/7/06)

I think I should have done it in a different package though (I used powerpoint  ) as it lost sharpness when I exported it.

[/quote]

Jeez, you did pretty good if you were just using PowerPoint. Perhaps it could do with some finessing...font for the text around the top? Maybe one of these other talented lads will take up the cudgel for you hint, hint.. :lol:


----------



## homebrewworld.com (3/7/06)

Hey Bindi,
Your label looks great on the bottle eh !

:beerbang:


----------



## Doc (4/7/06)

bindi said:


> Looks good on the bottle  thanks Franko.



Looking great Bindi, and likewise Franko and Warb. Thanks.

Doc


----------



## Franko (4/7/06)

I like it Doc geez weve started something here


----------



## Franko (11/7/06)

Ok next cab of the rank

*****Drumroll*******

BeerSlayer your turn is here 
Hope you like it PM me for details

Franko


----------



## Ross (11/7/06)

That's a cracker Franko - you're getting better & better :super: ...


----------



## Pumpy (11/7/06)

It is even a cracker Franko,

Gee he scared me a bit  

Pumpy


----------



## Franko (11/7/06)

Thanks Guys that mash paddle took a bit of time but its come out well I think
just hope The BeerSlayer likes it


----------



## homebrewworld.com (11/7/06)

Franko, bloody great !
As i have said before mate, your in the wrong game son !!

:beerbang:


----------



## Franko (11/7/06)

Thanks to stuster for ponting out the spelling mistake I made to the wording Bexley
Here is how it should look


----------



## Franko (11/7/06)

Heres one for my mate Mick "Hogan"
hope you like it mate

Franko


----------



## Jase (11/7/06)

Sensational work mate. Though Franko was a bit quiet lately, but with 2 labels, and a new brewstand in the works, it all makes sense.


----------



## Franko (11/7/06)

Jase said:


> Sensational work mate. Though Franko was a bit quiet lately, but with 2 labels, and a new brewstand in the works, it all makes sense.



You got it in one Jase


----------



## Pumpy (11/7/06)

True Jase I wonder where Franko got that helmet Linz is wearing :blink: Pumpy


----------



## Franko (11/7/06)

Now thats a cracker pumpy LOL


----------



## Jase (11/7/06)

Very good Pumpy, spot on actually. You definitely have got an eye for detail. :beer: Sorry Linz.


----------



## Linz (11/7/06)

I saaay NOOOOOTTHHHIINNNGGGG !!!!!


----------



## Hogan (12/7/06)

Franko said:


> Heres one for my mate Mick "Hogan"
> hope you like it mate
> 
> Franko




What a ripper label. Another excellent Franko production. 

Those covert shots you took of Linz came out great. 

Thanks mate. 

Cheers.


----------



## Screwtop (12/7/06)

Another great lable Franko, looks great Hogan.

Now MAKE ZE BEIR HOGAN!!!!!!


----------



## Steve (12/7/06)

Great work Franko....how many have you got in the queue? I will be in touch soon.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Steve Lacey (12/7/06)

Those who follow this thread will surely be interested in this BYO article on its 2006 label contest winners.

Some good ones for sure, but our boys', just like the Socceroos, can mix it with the best.


----------



## bindi (12/7/06)

Steve Lacey said:


> Those who follow this thread will surely be interested in this BYO article on its 2006 label contest winners.
> 
> Some good ones for sure, but our boys', just like the Socceroos, can mix it with the best.



After looking at those labels our guys like Franko 'sh$t on them' big time <_< only a few come close  IMO, most here would agree I am sure.


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/7/06)

Not entirely Bindi. While they may not look totally traditional per se some of those American ones are quite thoughtfully original.  

OTOH yes, some look like the dog's breakfast too. h34r: 

This one made me laugh. Should gain a little empathy from all of us. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## bconnery (12/7/06)

Off topic in a major way but I notice you've had to update your on tap section after Saturday night Bindi 

No more Chinook Overload...


----------



## bindi (12/7/06)

Very true Warren <_< I laughed at that one also, it's the gold, silver and bronze winners that IMO were dull.


----------



## bconnery (12/7/06)

The winners all seemed to have an art related aspect, two very painting inspired ones. 

Perhaps that's what caught the judges eye this year, rather than more 'traditional' style labels. 

Clearly beauty is in the eye of the beerholder as the saying goes 

I certainly didn't understand the honourable mention for a couple. I thought they were fairly ordinary. 

There where plenty of really good ones. Many on this site would easily stand up against them though.


----------



## Jase (12/7/06)

I reckon that Franko should enter the 2007 competition. It's got to be worth a go. He could enter any of the labels that he's done for the guys on this site. They're all awesome. Warren and Finite should have a go as well.

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## Franko (12/7/06)

Well we might just have to do it I think and give it to the yanks
what do you think warren you in-we might have to do a joint venture


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/7/06)

:lol: :lol: Dunno... That PMS one is hard to top. B) 

Whoops! Here comes SWMBO. h34r: 

Warren -


----------



## em1998 (13/7/06)

Fantastic work there!!

I have just read through the 29pages.

I am fairly new to the old home brewing and am loving it.. Can't get enough of this forum.

Franko - Excellent work mate you have some tops ideas there mate.


----------



## beer slayer (14/7/06)

Hi Franko

Sorry I havent got back to you I havent had a chance to get on line lately. 
Mate What can I say FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beerbang: 
I think that is up there with the best

I am really greatful for the effort

Many thanks 
BS

:beer:


----------



## tangent (15/7/06)

getting away from the roundy text, here's one for Syd :beerbang:


----------



## petesbrew (17/7/06)

I reckon I'm almost there with my label. A massive pain in the arse, but worth the effort if I want to impress the mates.


----------



## Batz (17/7/06)

petesbrew said:


> I reckon I'm almost there with my label. A massive pain in the arse, but worth the effort if I want to impress the mates.




Nice
Hinterland kids?


----------



## Pumpy (17/7/06)

tangent said:


> getting away from the roundy text, here's one for Syd :beerbang:
> 
> View attachment 8247



"Careful with that beer Tangent " 

Ok that track was on Umma Gumma :super: 


Pumpy


----------



## tangent (17/7/06)

Eugene Pumpy? 

I know, Syd didn't do DSOM anyway thanks to waaaay too much Lucy. Same deal as Peter G.

I just scored David Gilmore in concert DVD from eBay. Whoa, even the net preview gives me goosebumps. (and fretboard closeups during the solos for us guitar freaks)


----------



## fixa (17/7/06)

Here's one i've done for myself...
What do you think?


----------



## gonzo (18/7/06)

ive been mucking around for labels for the Cerveza ive been making im still playing around this is using publisher i dont have any other softwared installed at the moment so its developing






I need yo use a different softwarre Ms publisher doesnt cut crap


im still testing slogans so far there is " Start a party with a Dirty Sanchez" 
" Enjoy a Dirty Sanchez"
" Never give your mates a dirty Sanchez" 
" Nothings better on a hot day than a Dirty Sanchez"



What software can i use to fix this up without speniding $1000


----------



## roger mellie (19/7/06)

Gonzo said:


> ive been mucking around for labels for the Cerveza ive been making im still playing around this is using publisher i dont have any other softwared installed at the moment so its developing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is plenty of freeware out there

do a google on "Drawplus" - fairly easy to use.

BTW - I assume you know the colloquial meaning of "Dirty Sanchez" - google that one aswell.

Im not quite certain that " Nothings better on a hot day than a Dirty Sanchez"

RM


----------



## Screwtop (19/7/06)

> (Gonzo @ Jul 18 2006, 09:28 PM)
> 
> im still testing slogans so far there is " Start a party with a Dirty Sanchez"
> " Enjoy a Dirty Sanchez"
> ...



Or "Hey you Kin Kin Kids, Take of them dirty smelly sanchez"


----------



## em1998 (19/7/06)

Here's one that I did for a mate as he has just got into the home brew himself.

We bottled some on Sunday which was a Boags Copy looks like it will taste as good as the label looks. :beerbang:


----------



## Steve Lacey (19/7/06)

Uncle Kenny said:


> Here's one that I did for a mate as he has just got into the home brew himself.
> 
> We bottled some on Sunday which was a Boags Copy looks like it will taste as good as the label looks. :beerbang:



Uncle Kenny, sorry mate, it's the fact I work as a copy editor, but you might want to change "largar" to "lager" on that label. Otherwise, looks great. Your friend should be happy to have his own label so early in his brewing career. Here I am 15 years down the track and never had one.

Steve


----------



## gonzo (19/7/06)

haha i know what a dirty sanchez is and its variations lol
i saw a post about Leg spread lager and i though mexican cheech and chong then it hit me DIRTY SANCHEZ hahaha


----------



## Linz (19/7/06)

What, who?? :huh: 

Big bogans pumping ponys???   


when did this forum slip??


----------



## Franko (23/7/06)

Beer Slayer,
here's what your collection looks like

Franko


----------



## DJR (24/7/06)

Here's something i have been playing with. Nowhere near franko quality but still looks good on the bottle.


----------



## Uncle Fester (24/7/06)

fixa said:


> Here's one i've done for myself...
> What do you think?



Looks great.

I dont believe the "No Bite" disclaimer at all!

Won't pass judgement on it, since I had to rely on Franko to come up with his splendid result for me.


Cheers,

M


----------



## petesbrew (24/7/06)

It's a bitch designing the labels on Word & Publisher, it's tedious work cutting each label out,
but geez it's great to see a label on my beers!
Definitely nowhere near as good as Franko's masterpieces, but I'm happy.


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/7/06)

They look fantastic petesbrew.  

Here's a couple of Craphaus Generic labels. No, they're not made from generic beer kits. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## petesbrew (24/7/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> They look fantastic petesbrew.
> 
> Here's a couple of Craphaus Generic labels. No, they're not made from generic beer kits. :lol:
> 
> Warren -




Nice one Warren!
Love the "Burnt Chop Stout". Naming each brew is half the fun!
:beer: 
Pete


----------



## fixa (24/7/06)

mandrakar said:


> fixa said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one i've done for myself...
> ...


----------



## Doc (24/7/06)

petesbrew said:


> It's a bitch designing the labels on Word & Publisher, it's tedious work cutting each label out,
> but geez it's great to see a label on my beers!
> Definitely nowhere near as good as Franko's masterpieces, but I'm happy.



I take it those are the beers you have ready for the Hills Brewers Guild club night tomorrow night Pete 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Pumpy (24/7/06)

fixa said:


> Here's one i've done for myself...
> What do you think?



Fixa it is Excellent Original and great 3D effect on the blue 

Pumpy


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (25/7/06)

petesbrew said:


> I reckon I'm almost there with my label. A massive pain in the arse, but worth the effort if I want to impress the mates.




HEY! petesbrew!

Will your mates be impressed that you nicked my label idea from page 14 (22 May) on this forum?




That took me hours to do and you have just hijacked it for yourself!

That Sh!t aint cool!!! :angry: 

ATOMT


----------



## normell (25/7/06)

AngelTearsOnMyTongue said:


> petesbrew said:
> 
> 
> > I reckon I'm almost there with my label. A massive pain in the arse, but worth the effort if I want to impress the mates.
> ...



Don't see you point ATOMT, you didn't finish it, you did a square one, his is round & it's not as if it was an origional from you.
GET OVER IT.

Normell


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (25/7/06)

normell said:


> Don't see you point ATOMT, you didn't finish it, you did a square one, his is round & it's not as if it was an origional from you.
> GET OVER IT.
> 
> Normell



I still spent a good few hours putting in the beers and ciggies so No Normell I dont think I will get over it!
The smoke is what took the time. That is s Photoshop technique.


----------



## warrenlw63 (25/7/06)

Hey guys

Raphael just PMd me. He's a bit worried his cherubs have developed a few social diseases. :lol: :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## petesbrew (25/7/06)

Doc, I've got the Pilsener in the fridge ready for tonight... it's about the best thing i've got right now.

Everyone, yep, I ripped that pic off ATOMT. Didn't think it was a big issue at the time as my main focus is on the surrounding template. But I should've said it wasn't my masterpiece. (or I guess I should've got another pic).
Sorry 'bout that ATOMT.

Petesbrew h34r:


----------



## petesbrew (25/7/06)

petesbrew said:


> Doc, I've got the Pilsener in the fridge ready for tonight... it's about the best thing i've got right now.
> 
> Everyone, yep, I ripped that pic off ATOMT. Didn't think it was a big issue at the time as my main focus is on the surrounding template. But I should've said it wasn't my masterpiece. (or I guess I should've got another pic).
> Sorry 'bout that ATOMT.
> ...




Also, that pic was only meant for one of my beers, not my main logo!
Fine photoshop work there ATOMT.


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (25/7/06)

petesbrew said:


> Doc, I've got the Pilsener in the fridge ready for tonight... it's about the best thing i've got right now.
> 
> Everyone, yep, I ripped that pic off ATOMT. Didn't think it was a big issue at the time as my main focus is on the surrounding template. But I should've said it wasn't my masterpiece. (or I guess I should've got another pic).
> Sorry 'bout that ATOMT.
> ...



Thats OK Petesbrew. I was just a little shocked. Thanks for the apology and the PM.

And yes warren, it is true. I also ripped off Raph....but he said it was OK.
No, hard as it is to believe, I didnt paint the cherubs, just got them into some bad habits.

ATOMT


----------



## Beerpig (25/7/06)

Don't you love a happy ending

Cheers


----------



## petesbrew (25/7/06)

AngelTearsOnMyTongue said:


> petesbrew said:
> 
> 
> > Doc, I've got the Pilsener in the fridge ready for tonight... it's about the best thing i've got right now.
> ...



ATOMT, you just need to darken and smudge up those schooners a bit, and it'll be finished! (ready for more dimwits like me to put it on their labels) :beer:


----------



## fixa (25/7/06)

Pumpy said:


> fixa said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one i've done for myself...
> ...



:super: 
Cheers pumpy, thanks.


----------



## browndog (25/7/06)

I've been inspired to have a crack at a label of my own, many thanks to Sam's Teach Yourself Paint Shop Pro.




Cheers

Browndog


----------



## Stuster (25/7/06)

That looks great, Browndog. Great concept. Maybe the hops could be a bit more noticeable, but good as is. :super:


----------



## beer slayer (25/7/06)

Cheers Franco

They all look great. Sorry I havent responded earlier but havent had a chance to get on lately.
I was just wondering what type of font is in the bottom so I can change the beer styles as I make different beer styles

Thanks for your great effort :beer: 
BS


----------



## Chad (31/7/06)

Chad said:


> I've been thinking about labeling ideas too, and have been thinking along the lines of a reusable one.
> I don't know what the exact name of the product is, but it's the vinyl sticker stuff that you normally find in kids sticker type activity packs. Where they can stick these vinyl stickers onto windows and then peel them back off.
> I haven't tried to see how these go on bottles and under refrigerated conditions and condensation as Finite has mentioned above. Or even if this vinyl product can be printed onto easily without ink running.
> I've been trying to find somewhere that sells it, preferably in A4 sheets, to do some tests.
> ...


Finally found a local supplier who sells the Static Cling stuff, and who was kind enough to send me a few sample A4 sheets. So far after about a week the vinyl is sticking like glue on the bottles and kegs inside the fridge. Actually it's a little difficult to lift the edge to peel it off, but once it gets going it comes off real easy.
I just need to get some more printer ink so that I can try a print test, but so far so good.
The static cling vinyl sells for $4.40 for a 1020mm x 700mm sheet. Pretty good value if you ask me.


----------



## Batz (31/7/06)

browndog said:


> I've been inspired to have a crack at a label of my own, many thanks to Sam's Teach Yourself Paint Shop Pro.
> View attachment 8387
> 
> 
> ...




Oh so that's hops in the fist?


----------



## big d (31/7/06)

I wonder what you were thinking it was Batz.


----------



## browndog (31/7/06)

Errr... yes Batz, I better try and make it a bit more obvious hey  

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Ross (3/8/06)

HOLY BAT CRAP!!!!

4 cars in the drive last night & only 1 got it's back windscreen covered in Bat shite.... :angry: 
Anything to do with a certain sticker in the LH corner you reckon  




Thanks Batz!!!


----------



## Batz (3/8/06)

Ross said:


> HOLY BAT CRAP!!!!
> 
> 4 cars in the drive last night & only 1 got it's back windscreen covered in Bat shite.... :angry:
> Anything to do with a certain sticker in the LH corner you reckon
> ...




:lol: Mates of mine :lol: 
Notice they missed the sticker
Batz


----------



## homebrewworld.com (3/8/06)

Thank god they only shat on the Holden Batz !!!


----------



## Batz (3/8/06)

homebrewworld.com said:


> Thank god they only shat on the Holden Batz !!!




Only because Ross would not allow a Ford to park on his property

Batz


----------



## Pumpy (3/8/06)

Reminds me the day I was going down the road when a Vampire landed on my front car windscreen .

The missus said Show him your 'Cross' .

So I wound down the window hung my head out and said 

Get off the Fu....g winscreen !!!!!

pumpy :unsure:


----------



## bindi (4/8/06)

Batz said:


> homebrewworld.com said:
> 
> 
> > Thank god they only shat on the Holden Batz !!!
> ...




Not true <_< mine[Ford Fairmont] was there last Friday, even if Screwtop had to drive me home it in :chug:

Hey Batz, is my sticker still on the back of your car next to yours? Did that at the case swap.


----------



## Batz (4/8/06)

bindi said:


> Batz said:
> 
> 
> > homebrewworld.com said:
> ...




Yes but it looks a bit 'secondhand' you stick it on while a little under the weather?

Batz


----------



## Franko (6/9/06)

Sorry I havent had anything to post here lately,j ust been a little busy looking after the kids whilst the missus has started nightshift.
Will have some new logos/labels for all those who are still waiting shortly sorry for the delay
Franko


----------



## normell (7/9/06)

Hey Franko,
Can ya hurry up with the design for Dane, so we can get the glasses on the go

Normell


----------



## Aussie Claret (7/9/06)

Hey Franko,
Just checking that I'm one of those on the list?
Cheers
AC


----------



## Batz (7/9/06)

Franko said:


> Sorry I havent had anything to post here lately,j ust been a little busy looking after the kids whilst the missus has started nightshift.
> Will have some new logos/labels for all those who are still waiting shortly sorry for the delay
> Franko




One of my favourite threads Franko.....now get on your arse and turn out some more :lol: :lol: 

Batz


----------



## Franko (7/9/06)

thanks Batz


----------



## Doc (9/9/06)

Pictures say a thousand words,

Thanks Franko.

Doc


----------



## Franko (10/9/06)

Nice Doc,
cant wait to add those to my collection
Frako


----------



## Phrak (11/9/06)

I spent the best part of 2days trying to make a label for my beer... Then my lovely wife came along, threw away all the crap I'd done and knocked this masterpiece over in less than 3 hours! :beerbang: 

I'm rightly impressed with her mad skillz, but she says I'm biased. She'd love any feedback from the other labellers out there.

So whaddya reakon?


----------



## Franko (12/9/06)

Very nice Phrak
some of my new work is of similar style
again well done looks nice


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (12/9/06)

Phrak said:


> So whaddya reakon?



Mate. Tell her its an absolute cracker.

Even looks aged

 
ATOMT


----------



## Batz (12/9/06)

Very very nice!

Perhaps your wife will want to earn a few bucks and design a few labels for AHB members.
Franko has too many things on the go to keep up with the demand,I am sure he would appreciate some help,lets churn out labels !! :beerbang: 

Batz


----------



## arsenewenger (12/9/06)

nice one Phrak top job , Your wife has a great amount of talent . I also agree with Batz on the help for Franko if she is keen I am sure there are many interested people here on AHB


AW


----------



## Phrak (12/9/06)

Thanks all... My wife says she'll give it a go. But we're off on holidays for two weeks... We'll check if there's any interest when we get back.

Cheers, 
Tim


----------



## Screwtop (12/9/06)

Phrak said:


> Thanks all... My wife says she'll give it a go. But we're off on holidays for two weeks... We'll check if there's any interest when we get back.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tim




Going anywhere where there might be a micro by any chance??


----------



## Phrak (12/9/06)

lol, I wish! a caravan park at Lake Macquarie... although it's not too far to the Hunter Valley from there... hmmm h34r:


----------



## tangent (12/9/06)

get her a laptop and get her to churn out a few more labels in the caravan. very classy. :beer:


----------



## devo (12/9/06)

you all have crap, sub standard beer logos and lables.

Let me show you all what true art looks like  I've been working quite some time on this jem. :super: 

View attachment 9074


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/9/06)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Borret (12/9/06)

Phrak said:


> lol, I wish! a caravan park at Lake Macquarie... although it's not too far to the Hunter Valley from there... hmmm h34r:


oooh , which one??

Brent


----------



## Franko (12/9/06)

Ok here we go again 
This time homebrewworld.com your time is here
Hope you like it
PM me for details

Franko


----------



## homebrewworld.com (12/9/06)

Franko'
Your a bloody champion.
Thats fantastic mate............as i have said many a time ' your in the wrong game mate'!

I really appreciate your work. You will be rewarded  
I was really hoping you would get a chance to logo me before xmas case 06 so i can label em, and yep you came good !
Thanking you mate..
Cheers...............
:beerbang: 
Gazz


----------



## Franko (12/9/06)

homebrewworld.com said:


> Franko'
> Your a bloody champion.
> Thats fantastic mate............as i have said many a time ' your in the wrong game mate'!
> 
> ...



My Pleasure mate,
pm me a list of your beers and Ill make you the full set


heres one to use in your signiture


----------



## InCider (13/9/06)

Franko said:


> homebrewworld.com said:
> 
> 
> > Franko'
> ...


Franko - that's tops what a hoot!


----------



## Batz (13/9/06)

Here we go again!

Another great label Franko,this one a more 'classic' feel to it,quite a busy label as well,keep'em coming.

Batz


----------



## Franko (13/9/06)

Batz said:


> Here we go again!
> 
> Another great label Franko,this one a more 'classic' feel to it,quite a busy label as well,keep'em coming.
> 
> Batz


"

exactly what I said to myself when I stood back and looked at it " classic "


----------



## therook (13/9/06)

Thats a masterpiece Franco....

I dont even know where to start to try and work out a label for myself????

rook


----------



## Batz (13/9/06)

therook said:


> Thats a masterpiece Franco....
> 
> I dont even know where to start to try and work out a label for myself????
> 
> rook




That's why we get Franko to do them for us

Batz


----------



## therook (13/9/06)

May have to annoy Franco and get him to come up with some ideas for me...

Yours is a beauty as well Batz

rook


----------



## homebrewworld.com (13/9/06)

Need to bump my new Logo by 'Franko the Great'


----------



## Josh (15/9/06)

That's a ripper Franko. Would look fantastic on an old wooden set of taps.

Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Screwtop (15/9/06)

Now that IS a CLASSIC, great work Franko


----------



## dogbolter (19/9/06)

I downloaded the free version of Drawplus and after a couple of hours came up with the attached.


Cheers,

Dogbolter


----------



## Phrak (20/9/06)

DB, your label looks great! Especially for a first-time user of the software. 

Suggestion for you though - See what it looks like if you make your Bogan guy a bit bigger to fill in the white space some more.

Again, well done! 
Tim.


----------



## wee stu (20/9/06)

Just a quick reminder that ANAWBS - the Australian National Wine and Beer Show - incorporates a free to enter label competition. Entries close 29 September, and full details can be found on the ANAWBS website

Two things to keep in mind. 

1) This is very much an _amateur _ comp. In the spirit of the competion, labels entered should be your own creations. Wonderful as they are, works commissioned from, and produced by, Franko (or other third parties) would not meet the spirit of the competition.

2) Entry to the label competition is free. However, the label competition was established as an add on to the Wine and Beer competitions. Anyone registering and entering the beer or wine comp has free entry to the label comp. If you are *solely * entering the label competition, you are still expected to pay the general competition registration fee of $5. 

Even with these disclaimers, there are clearly heaps of brilliant amateur labels out there. We would love to see some of them at ANAWBS.


----------



## peas_and_corn (20/9/06)

My other half, when she has a couple free minutes, is working on a label for 'DP Breweries'. I've asked her whether it will be a label that the mods will allow me to post on the forum and she's been cagey about it... apparently it just needs some polishing. I think it'll be a couple weeks yet (we're both quite busy people). But... I'm sure it'll be worth the wait!


----------



## Batz (20/9/06)

wee stu said:


> Just a quick reminder that ANAWBS - the Australian National Wine and Beer Show - incorporates a free to Wonderful as they are, works commissioned from, and produced by, Franko (or other third parties) would not meet the spirit of the competition.



Well my label is out then

I didn't see the fine print any where when I sent it in <_< 

Batz


----------



## bindi (20/9/06)

Batz yours is the best label on this site IMO, it's a winner and does not need a judge.

After the swap I found it in the loo, on my car, on a keg, on a bar stool, behind the bar, on the wheelie bin and will find more I am sure.


----------



## Batz (20/9/06)

bindi said:


> Batz yours is the best label on this site IMO, it's a winner and does not need a judge.
> 
> After the swap I found it in the loo, on my car, on a keg, on a bar stool, behind the bar, on the wheelie bin and will find more I am sure.




Yep couple more still to find then :lol: :lol: 

batz


----------



## dogbolter (20/9/06)

Phrak said:


> DB, your label looks great! Especially for a first-time user of the software.
> 
> Suggestion for you though - See what it looks like if you make your Bogan guy a bit bigger to fill in the white space some more.
> 
> ...




Cheers, I am still fiddling around with it! I actually have Photoshop, but found Drawplus to be heaps easier to use. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Phrak (20/9/06)

wee stu said:


> Just a quick reminder that ANAWBS - the Australian National Wine and Beer Show - incorporates a free to enter label competition. Entries close 29 September, and full details can be found on the ANAWBS website



Wee Stu, I had a look on the ANAWBS site, but couldn't find any specifics - Do you know if the label need to be attached to a bottle to enter, or can it be posted as a plain paper printout?

Cheers,
Tim.


----------



## Batz (20/9/06)

Phrak said:


> wee stu said:
> 
> 
> > Just a quick reminder that ANAWBS - the Australian National Wine and Beer Show - incorporates a free to enter label competition. Entries close 29 September, and full details can be found on the ANAWBS website
> ...




The entry form for the label is on the ANAWBS site,make sure you colour it in yourself...mums not allowed to help :lol: :lol: 

Batz


----------



## Phrak (20/9/06)

LOL thanks Batz :lol: What about wives?


----------



## wee stu (20/9/06)

Batz said:


> wee stu said:
> 
> 
> > Just a quick reminder that ANAWBS - the Australian National Wine and Beer Show - incorporates a free to Wonderful as they are, works commissioned from, and produced by, Franko (or other third parties) would not meet the spirit of the competition.
> ...



OK, I admit it, the stipulation did come a little late  . 

I was thinking of condition of entry number 2:
"Only amateur or homemade products may be entered, and all entries must be submitted in the
makers name."

Still if it is out there, perhaps it is now best just left in the hands of the judges  .

FWIW Batz, I love the label - and I even have one stuck to my conditioning fridge. Maybe one of bindi's migrated South??

Entry form can be found here: Label entry form


----------



## Josh (20/9/06)

dogbolter said:


> I downloaded the free version of Drawplus and after a couple of hours came up with the attached.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


Another westie eh DB? The Penrith sign has never looked the same since they turned it into Penriff


----------



## Doc (21/9/06)

The labels are great when you are provding a few beers to colleagues.
Makes you like nice and professional.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Franko (21/9/06)

so looks like I might enter a few of my creations that I have done for others will that be ok stu


----------



## Franko (21/9/06)

wee stu said:


> Just a quick reminder that ANAWBS - the Australian National Wine and Beer Show - incorporates a free to enter label competition. Entries close 29 September, and full details can be found on the ANAWBS website
> 
> Two things to keep in mind.
> 
> ...



WeeStu
how many labels are allowed to be submitted and does the $5 registration fee cover a few entries
Franko


----------



## Hogan (21/9/06)

Go for broke Franko. They'll all get first place.

Hoges.


----------



## wee stu (21/9/06)

OK, I don't want to come across as evil stu, a killjoy, or the mcgrinch who stole the label competiton h34r: 

The label competition was introduced as a free add on, and as a bit of fun for people to enjoy. 

Gives us a nice visual presentation on awards day too  

Bottom line is there is a label comp, and there are general conditions of entry. If you think your label fits, go ahead, have some fun and put it in.

Let a thousand laser printers flow.

awrabest, stu


----------



## Gerard_M (21/9/06)

You can't go past a genuine Franko. Wish I knew how to cut & paste it. Oh well click on the NDBrewing thing in the signature below!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Franko (22/9/06)

Ok Guys,
heres what I will be entering into the ANAWBS Label Competition
The Lucky six are 

Homebrewworld.com - "The FarKurnell Brewery" Cooks Revenge Rebellion Porter Label

Batz - "Batz Brewery" Pilsener Label

Screwtop - "Inspectors Pocket Brewery" JSV Tribute Porter Label

Trev - "Shire Brewing Co" Pale Ale Label

Big D - "BullsBrook Craft Brewing" Schwartzbier Label

MALE- "Macarthur Ale and Lager Enthusiasts" Fishers Ghost Pale Ale Label

Guys if there's any objections let me know.

Here's to the competition!
Cheers and Beers
Franko


----------



## Batz (22/9/06)

Franko said:


> Ok Guys,
> heres what I will be entering into the ANAWBS Label Competition
> The Lucky six are
> 
> ...




Now that's going on my bar room wall !!!
Your a wizz Franko

Batz


----------



## Doc (22/9/06)

Would have like to have seen Doctors Orders on there, but I respect your choice.

Doc


----------



## Batz (22/9/06)

I'll like to see them all together,that would make a nice print out for the bar room :beerbang: 

Franko?  

Batz


----------



## arsenewenger (22/9/06)

Franko they are all amazing mate well done, must have been very hard to cut it down to that six with so many brilliant lables that had to be left out .



Cheers 
AW


P.S (cant wait to see mine <_<  h34r: )


----------



## Franko (22/9/06)

arsenewenger said:


> Franko they are all amazing mate well done, must have been very hard to cut it down to that six with so many brilliant lables that had to be left out .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Youre not wrong it was a very difficult decision


----------



## facter (22/9/06)

Man, I jsut read through the entire 27 pages of this thread and looked at all the labels..they are all bloody fantastic



Franko, your skills are mad |337. I am very, very impressed by your labels....im an artist, but Im a terrible graphic designer... if you ever feel like adding another unworthy pleeb to your list of label makings.......


Okay, was that enough sucking up? I can do more!!! hahahahaha





Oh, and if you dont win that comp, or at least get something, I would be hugely, hugely surprised.


----------



## dogbolter (1/10/06)

I have mucked around with the labels on the brewtopia website. See the result below!


----------



## dogbolter (1/10/06)

maybe this will work.


----------



## big d (1/10/06)

No probs from me Franko.Batz a top idea and to further it i reckon a poster of the labels thus far would be excellant for a bar.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Batz (1/10/06)

big d said:


> No probs from me Franko.Batz a top idea and to further it i reckon a poster of the labels thus far would be excellant for a bar.
> 
> Cheers
> Big D




What about it Franko?
You could have them printed...and I'll take one! :super: 

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (1/10/06)

big d said:


> No probs from me Franko.Batz a top idea and to further it i reckon a poster of the labels thus far would be excellant for a bar.
> 
> Cheers
> Big D



Or a fridge if you've no bar. :super: 
I would take one as well.

:beer:


----------



## big d (1/10/06)

I will definetely take one or more if it goes ahead.Framed and hung in the bar or stuck on ya fridge its sure to be a winner.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Screwtop (1/10/06)

Batz said:


> big d said:
> 
> 
> > No probs from me Franko.Batz a top idea and to further it i reckon a poster of the labels thus far would be excellant for a bar.
> ...




Count me in too! Let me know how much Franko?


----------



## Franko (1/10/06)

I think well give it a go I'll speak to some printers next week and see what we will be up for.


----------



## arsenewenger (1/10/06)

I have a great contact who does all the screen printing on banner and signs and stubbie holders etc where i work could ask him for a price if you like Franko chuck me a PM and I will check it out


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (2/10/06)

I'll take one too franko...

great works should be on display, they would make a good poster..

:beer:


----------



## Batz (2/10/06)

You could try warb Franko,he will print it on gloss vinyl that is a sticker for a fridge or can be framed for a bar room.
I have emailed him several times in the last week about another matter without an answer,so he maybe away.
Looking forward to what ever you come up with.

Batz


----------



## bindi (2/10/06)

You forgot mine for the comp Franko   .
A poster is a great idea, it would look good behind the bar.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (2/10/06)

Oh I like the way you think Batz. The vinyl sounds like the way to go. 
:beer:


----------



## Phrak (2/10/06)

dogbolter said:


> maybe this will work.


DogBolter, Looks fantastic!  Who's the picture of, just some bloke with a mullet?
Tim.


----------



## Josh (3/10/06)

I got a poster on eBay with beers from around the world. It has the bottle and a glass filled with that beer. If you could all submit your fav drop or label and then take a digital pic to sit alongside the label it would look even better I reckon.

I'd be in for sure.


----------



## Franko (7/10/06)

Heres my Latest creation for Little Squares for the upcoming Russian Imperial Stout
Hope you like it Mel

Franko


----------



## Ross (7/10/06)

Truly oustanding Franko :super: You've lifted yet another level & I didn't think that was possible :beer: 

Chers Ross


----------



## jimmy01 (7/10/06)

Thats fantatsic Franko.

Beautiful Work

Jimmy


----------



## Batz (7/10/06)

Bloodly hell !
Getting very professional now Franko,that looks great.

Batz


----------



## fifteenbeerslater (7/10/06)

Now that's BETTER than professional, excellent work!


----------



## petesbrew (7/10/06)

My latest dodgy creation for a summerwheat wetpak.


----------



## roger mellie (7/10/06)

That's World Class Franko - fantastic stuff.

RM


----------



## Barramundi (7/10/06)

what can ya say thats just grand !


----------



## Little_Squares (7/10/06)

Frank, thanks for realising the vision that is a Russian Imperial. A truly dark, gothic label for a dark, gothic beer!

Any chance of adding a watermarked W under the Imperial? The recipe giver for this fine beverage (Berp) deserves a mention.

I'm so happy with the label I could drink another beer in it's honour!


----------



## arsenewenger (7/10/06)

Franko


Another absolute masterpiece TOP WORK :super:


----------



## bindi (7/10/06)

I am drinking a large RIS as I type and would LOVE a lebel to suite the stlye, again well done.
to repeat what has been said: Your in the wrong game man.

Edit typos after RIS.


----------



## Blackfish (7/10/06)

Franko, we're not worthy! were not worthy!
Seriously, you keep getting better & better

here's my first effort for your perusal


----------



## dogbolter (7/10/06)

Phrak said:


> dogbolter said:
> 
> 
> > maybe this will work.
> ...



It's not me - I promise  

A chick at work found him for me..


----------



## petesbrew (9/10/06)

fhgwgads said:


> Franko, we're not worthy! were not worthy!
> Seriously, you keep getting better & better
> 
> here's my first effort for your perusal



Bloody top label that!
Well done fhgwgads


----------



## Franko (22/11/06)

Doc,
heres your one as requested
Franko


----------



## Pumpy (22/11/06)

Franko said:


> Doc,
> heres your one as requested
> Franko




'Summer Love Juice' :blink: 


What the!!!!


There has t be a law against that sorta thing  


Pumpy


----------



## Linz (22/11/06)

Pumpy said:


> Franko said:
> 
> 
> > Doc,
> ...




Well, he is a Doc, afterall........


----------



## Bobby (22/11/06)

nice label but i am with pumpy, its a bloody terrible name!!


----------



## Thommo (22/11/06)

Pumpy said:


> 'Summer Love Juice' :blink:



I hope it doesn't taste Salty!!!!

_Sorry, had a few tonight. I'll get my coat._


----------



## Linz (22/11/06)

Thommo said:


> Pumpy said:
> 
> 
> > 'Summer Love Juice' :blink:
> ...




It does say 'Saison'...not 'Gose'!!



OHhhh!!


----------



## Doc (23/11/06)

Yep, that is the label for my Sydney Xmas Case.
Went with a slightly different hue though.
Here it is thanks again to Franko.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## benson (24/11/06)

WOW ive just read 39 pages and im very impressed some great work there indead !!!!

cant wait to see more labels from franco , top work mate :beer:


----------



## petesbrew (13/12/06)

Here's my latest label... made for a good mate's star wars collection


----------



## Batz (15/12/06)

I see in the latest BYO they are calling for entries to the label contest.
I am going to enter the Batz Scottish,anyone else going to enter a label? I believe Franko going to send a few off.
Lets get a few Aussie labels in there.

Batz


----------



## Asher (15/12/06)

Have they started accepting entries from OS?


----------



## Franko (15/12/06)

Lets hope so


----------



## Franko (27/1/07)

Tony,
heres your updated logo
Enjoy
Franko


----------



## Tony (27/1/07)

Ahhhhhh mate...... your a legend

cheers


----------



## Franko (29/1/07)

Linz,
heres are Razorback Label revamped
Franko


----------



## Simon W (29/1/07)

Franko, been a while since I've checked this thread, absolutelly brilliant, they just get better!

re: BYO comp:
They'll probably take the Aussie labels, then when Franko wins two or three years in a row, they'll pencil in new rules like some loser did for Bathurst years ago.... 'no foreign imports!'

RIP Godzilla.

EDIT: spelin


----------



## TidalPete (11/2/07)

Thanks Franko for updating my logo & thanks Doc for your help in this matter.

:beer:


----------



## Franko (11/2/07)

your most welcome Pete


----------



## Franko (25/2/07)

Stagger,

Heres what Ive come up with for the font at the Wig&Pen to commemorate you winning ACT champion beer 2006.
PM me your email address
Franko


----------



## Ross (25/2/07)

Nice work as usual Franko :super: 

Stagger, is your recipe posted anywhere?

cheers Ross


----------



## Doc (25/2/07)

Another classic Franko.
I know it isn't my label or anything, but I have a comment about the beer in the graphic Shouldn't it be closer to the colour of an Irish Red ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Franko (25/2/07)

Doc said:


> Another classic Franko.
> I know it isn't my label or anything, but I have a comment about the beer in the graphic Shouldn't it be closer to the colour of an Irish Red ?
> 
> Beers,
> Doc



I suppose so but at midnight after a few beers things turn out a little different


----------



## jdsaint (25/2/07)

any chance you could rack up a label for me mate? been working my arse off tryin to get one right but no-where as good as yours anyway I want to give with a dragon or something, cause I use the name "dragons brewery" as you will see in my signiture everything is, starts with dragon!View attachment 11582


----------



## Batz (25/2/07)

jdsaint said:


> any chance you could rack up a label for me mate? been working my arse off tryin to get one right but no-where as good as yours anyway I want to give with a dragon or something, cause I use the name "dragons brewery" as you will see in my signiture everything is, starts with dragon!View attachment 11582




Just leave it to Franko! He'll come up with something

How's the AHBer's label poster going Franko?

Batz


----------



## jdsaint (25/2/07)

Hey Batz, did Franko create your label? I like it, it's cool!
I have browsed this thread before, then tried to make one up for myself, As you can see I am a novice 

Oh how do you get your label to go in signiture is their a link on how to do this?


----------



## Franko (25/2/07)

jdsaint said:


> Hey Batz, did Franko create your label? I like it, it's cool!
> I have browsed this thread before, then tried to make one up for myself, As you can see I am a novice
> 
> Oh how do you get your label to go in signiture is their a link on how to do this?




Yes It is one of my creations-and one of my favorites

leave it with me jdsaint and I'll see what I come up with
Franko


----------



## jdsaint (25/2/07)

thanks heaps mate cheers look forward to your response! :beer:


----------



## oldbugman (25/2/07)

Franko,

Any chance you could whip something up for me.

Idea is to be a generic label which could be altered to show style in in a text and be mounted on the taps.

My Brewery has been nicknamed the "Bucket Brewery"


So I envisage a old metal bucket being the image.


----------



## Stagger (25/2/07)

Na Ross it is in the locked safe deep in the Stagger inn.


I dont post many recipes as I am not too good on computers. It is a lovely beer and one I seem to nail every time, I will have a play and see if I can post it.


Stagger


----------



## Stagger (26/2/07)

Thanks again Franko, 

If any AHB members are in Canberra this weekend Richard from the Wig & Pen is brewing my recipe in the pub and it's a open brew day. I have arranged the brew day through the Canberra Brewers but if your in Canberra Richard will be running tastings and of cause the brew day.

Saturday 3 March 
2pm till we fall over
$10 gets 5 tastings and a bite to eat
Just PM me

Stagger






Stagger said:


> Na Ross it is in the locked safe deep in the Stagger inn.
> I dont post many recipes as I am not too good on computers. It is a lovely beer and one I seem to nail every time, I will have a play and see if I can post it.
> Stagger


----------



## jdsaint (28/2/07)

Hey Franko not pushing you mate but is my label hard to produce something better?
If so any kind of Dragon will do, even BRUCE LEE........WAAATTTTTEEERRRR! :lol:

I am not rushing you mate< just excited to see your work as the rest are great!


----------



## Barramundi (28/2/07)

good things come to those who wait saint , remember franko does labels for a 
"hobby" not for a full time job ...im sure he has a family and other issues to deal with as well...

judging by some of the produce so far i think it'll more than likely be worth the wait ..

better set you workin on the Barramundi Brewing Label/Logo some time soon too Franko ....

let me know when your ready , my black and white number does the job but its not fancy by any means...


----------



## Franko (28/2/07)

Barramundi said:


> good things come to those who wait saint , remember franko does labels for a
> "hobby" not for a full time job ...im sure he has a family and other issues to deal with as well...
> 
> judging by some of the produce so far i think it'll more than likely be worth the wait ..
> ...




Yours is next in line Barramundi.

jdsaint just settle back and relax all good things come to those who wait


Franko


----------



## Madmack (28/2/07)

Your labels are awesome Franko, ive just been through every page of this thread. some great designs in among them. once i perfect the art of brewing i might have to pay you to design something for me too. keep up the good work, they look great


----------



## TerritoryBrew (28/2/07)

Franko,

Good work mate, I like it.

My little sis is a graphic designer and she loves it too. It certainly has given me more than one idea.

Now how to get Alice Springs into one logo...

Reece

"Officially the only AG brewer in the Centre."


----------



## GMK (28/2/07)

Could always go for...

Epicentre Brewing

BrewInn Wonderland... BrewInn Wondersprings...
Brewonder Springs...

Just trying to help - hope you get the wonder part ?


----------



## jdsaint (1/3/07)

no worrys mate it's fine.... Looks like you got your work cut out for you with alot of interested people comming through, you do good things


----------



## sqyre (15/3/07)

With the birth of the new brewstand it is only fitting that i name the brewery.

I have taken it from my family heritage to keep it..well close to home.

So i have decided on the...

Bee and Thistle Brewery.

Here is a few labels ive been toying with. Not quite what i want just yet but still playing..


----------



## sqyre (15/3/07)

And here's a version the missus knocked up...






Sqyre..


----------



## BenH (15/3/07)

sqyre said:


> And here's a version the missus knocked up...



I like the missus' version the best!


----------



## domonsura (15/3/07)

I need something made up that sums up 

"Grumpy old bastard that drinks too much and likes his brewery more than he likes most people, unless he's had a few too many in which case he likes nobody more than he likes his brewery- in fact he wants to be buried with it....which would probably fit with the wifes plans on most days even if he hasn't died yet"

But that seems to much to put on a teensy weensy label.

How bout 'Nasty Ole Prick Brewery'
.....
...
..
.


----------



## Franko (16/3/07)

Sqyre,

how about a little modern twist like this for the Bee and Thistle Brewery




Franko


----------



## jdsaint (16/3/07)

Franko said:


> Sqyre,
> 
> how about a little modern twist like this for the Bee and Thistle Brewery
> 
> ...


nice! the forgotten one.....


----------



## sqyre (16/3/07)

Franko, that is cool.

im speechless.


----------



## Franko (16/3/07)

sqyre said:


> Franko, that is cool.
> 
> im speechless.



Well I'll finish it off then will post it when its done

Franko


----------



## bonj (16/3/07)

Awesome work Franko.

I'm slowly gathering ideas for mine. It will no doubt be photographic... I've gotta use these studio flashes for something!


----------



## winkle (16/3/07)

sqyre said:


> With the birth of the new brewstand it is only fitting that i name the brewery.
> 
> I have taken it from my family heritage to keep it..well close to home.
> 
> ...



Where's baabara ?


----------



## sqyre (23/3/07)

Boys we are slowly but surely being infiltrated by the enemy.

An enemy so sly and cunning that they slip thier tendrils of evil into our very souls while we sit quitetly oblivious to thier dasterdly schemes.. 

I know what your thinking...Your thinking "what the F*#% is Sqyre crapin on about now?"

Well...i came home today and was confronted by SWMBO who hit me straight up with questions like...

"so how do you make beer exactly?"............ :blink: ............ :blink: ................. . . . . . . 



Then i found this....






I mean No Disrespect to all the Lady-Brewers out there...

But..

May god have mercy on our souls...



Sqyre.. :blink:


----------



## Brewtus (23/3/07)

Danger danger warning Will Robinson......


----------



## poppa joe (23/3/07)

Show her how ...  
A good assistant is hard to find..  
Double batches coming up..?????????
1 for you 1 for me...
I am envious...My wife does not drink..So i gotta do it myself..
Cheers 
PJ
Love Frankos logo....Mothers Milk O.K. Too....FRANKO...you got competion.....


----------



## TidalPete (23/3/07)

Brewtus said:


> Danger danger warning Will Robinson......



Danger - Danger - Warning, Bruce Robinson ....... Dr Mrs Smith is monitoring your brews. :lol: 






:beer:


----------



## Batz (23/3/07)

TidalPete said:


> Danger - Danger - Warning, Bruce Robinson ....... Dr Mrs Smith is monitoring your brews. :lol:
> :beer:




Bubble headed boobie


----------



## warrenlw63 (23/3/07)

Batz said:


> Bubble headed boobie



Oh the pain. :blink: 

Warren -


----------



## InCider (23/3/07)

Franko said:


> Sqyre,
> 
> how about a little modern twist like this for the Bee and Thistle Brewery
> 
> ...


Move over AC/DC, Franko ROCKS! :beerbang:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (24/3/07)

Well done Renee, 


Sorry Sqyre but she is good ..... Though in all fairness with nothing else to do with her time she should learn to brew... 


Ned ducks for cover ...lol


:beer:


----------



## Franko (25/3/07)

Sqyre,

Standby for action logo coming in a few minutes !!!!!

even Im excited by this one.

Franko


----------



## Franko (25/3/07)

Ok Sqyre 

Heres what we have for the " BEE & THISTLE" brewery
changed the Bee I think this one looks a little better
let me know what you think


Franko


----------



## domonsura (25/3/07)

I hope you have a happy and lucrative graphic art design business Franko, because you have talent!
I'm curious about how long it takes you to do these labels?


----------



## Franko (26/3/07)

domonsura said:


> I hope you have a happy and lucrative graphic art design business Franko, because you have talent!
> I'm curious about how long it takes you to do these labels?



"lucrative graphic art design business" Not yet but heres hoping maybe one day.

"How long it takes" this particular one about 3-4 hrs others have taken a few days Im pretty fussy when it comes down to it.


Franko


----------



## Pumpy (26/3/07)

That bee has got attitude Franko 

Pumpy


----------



## GMK (26/3/07)

I like it Franko - just not sure about the green...

Makes the thistle really hard to pick up...


----------



## Screwtop (26/3/07)

That is a pretty cool label of Mrs Sqyres though Bruce, maybe she could have the existing brewery and let you go out and spend a gazillion on new brewery bling bling.

Thats one agressive lookin bee!


----------



## Brewtus (26/3/07)

Pumpy said:


> That bee has got attitude Franko
> 
> Pumpy



I'd have attitude to if someone forgot to give me back legs. It looks great but it's a four legged bee.


----------



## Batz (26/3/07)

Brewtus said:


> I'd have attitude to if someone forgot to give me back legs. It looks great but it's a four legged bee.




It's really a wasp but who cares?
Another masterpiece Franko,I would love to see all your labels in one collection.
Are you entering the BYO label comp.?

Batz


----------



## jdsaint (26/3/07)

Have you been working on mine franko? great job on the bee and thistle, brilliant!


----------



## bonj (26/3/07)

Awesome work Franko.


----------



## eric8 (26/3/07)

Franko,
ANOTHER brilliant effort :beerbang: !


----------



## sqyre (26/3/07)

Franko said:


> Ok Sqyre
> 
> Heres what we have for the " BEE & THISTLE" brewery
> changed the Bee I think this one looks a little better
> ...





Sweeet... Looks great mate. :super: 

I will have to call around a few printing mobs.

what a month... birth of the brewery, first AG, brewery naming and now a logo... 

although i think the first bee was cooler....had more attitude.. :lol: 


Sqyre.. :super:


----------



## Steve (26/3/07)

Second bee is far better - but yeah lose the green background as the thistle gets lost. Maybe try an orange to go with the yellow and black?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## therook (26/3/07)

I know Franco is very busy, but what software is out there for us non graphical people to use to do up a logo?

Rook


----------



## bonj (26/3/07)

therook said:


> I know Franco is very busy, but what software is out there for us non graphical people to use to do up a logo?
> 
> Rook



Any photo editing type software will work. As will any vector drawing software.

Photo editing software:
Photoshop - bloody expensive
Photoshop Elements - cut-down version of photoshop
The GIMP - free - www.gimp.org

Vector Drawing:
Corel Draw - Bloody expensive
OpenOffice.org - Free (also contains word processor, database, spreadsheet, presentation software)


----------



## Franko (26/3/07)

Ok Sqyre 
due to popular demand on loosing the green heres what she looks like in orange.

Franko


----------



## therook (26/3/07)

one word

"SENSATIONAL"

rook


----------



## Kingy (26/3/07)

how do i put a image in my signiture


----------



## Batz (26/3/07)

That is better Franko
Love your work

Batz


----------



## fixa (26/3/07)

That's awesome franko. Da boyz got skillz....


----------



## Doc (26/3/07)

Kingy said:


> how do i put a image in my signiture



Hey Kingy,

See this topic here

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Linz (26/3/07)

JD,

Don't know why you're chasing Franko for a label...I reckon yours is really cool....

Franko,

You changed the colour but didnt give him the extra legs??  B)


----------



## Barramundi (26/3/07)

once again another brilliant logo franko...


----------



## Batz (26/3/07)

Linz said:


> JD,
> 
> Don't know why you're chasing Franko for a label...I reckon yours is really cool....
> 
> ...




Yes it's a good label,"Dragons" needs to be bigger,darker and bolder
And the Ale thingy at the bottom

Batz


----------



## Pumpy (26/3/07)

Franko said:


> Ok Sqyre
> due to popular demand on loosing the green heres what she looks like in orange.
> 
> Franko




Youzzzz thezzzz Beeezzzz Kneezzz Frankozzz !!!!

You sure its not a Bladdy Pommy Wasp .

Pumpy


----------



## Franko (26/3/07)

Sqyre,
heres the original Bee and in Blue
Franko


----------



## sqyre (27/3/07)

Franko said:


> Sqyre,
> heres the original Bee and in Blue
> Franko





Now i like that....

But the orange has nice detail...

But the orange looks like a wasp...

But the yellow only has 2 arms...

OH GOD!!! I like them both!!!

I cant decide!!!

Yellow? Orange? Bee?? Wasp?? Legs? ARms...... . . . .  



can i phone a friend??? :unsure:


----------



## bonj (27/3/07)

I have to say that I prefer the blue one.

Hey Franko, what image size do you generally work with on the original files?


----------



## Steve (27/3/07)

Bonj said:


> I have to say that I prefer the blue one.
> 
> Hey Franko, what image size do you generally work with on the original files?




Top logo Franko!
Bonj - im sure Franko would be using Illustrator or Freehand (vector graphics) instead of photoshop. He prolly just does it up on A4, saves it as an .eps so it can be made to any image size required. Image size is more related to Photoshop.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## bonj (27/3/07)

Steve said:


> Top logo Franko!
> Bonj - im sure Franko would be using Illustrator or Freehand (vector graphics) instead of photoshop. He prolly just does it up on A4, saves it as an .eps so it can be made to any image size required. Image size is more related to Photoshop.
> Cheers
> Steve



I did read in an earlier post that he uses photoshop, hence the size query. Franko, please correct me if I'm wrong.

-Bonj


----------



## Steve Lacey (27/3/07)

Actually, what I'd like to know is if Franko draws those little critters from scratch or if he gets them from some kind of stock resource like "10,001 gif images for amateur graphic designers" or something. Very impressive if you do them yourself Franko. As someone else pointed out, taxonomically the wasp/bee dudes look like they belong in a class other than Insecta. At least the legs are coming out of the thorax.


----------



## Steve (27/3/07)

Steve Lacey said:


> Actually, what I'd like to know is if Franko draws those little critters from scratch or if he gets them from some kind of stock resource like "10,001 gif images for amateur graphic designers" or something. Very impressive if you do them yourself Franko. As someone else pointed out, taxonomically the wasp/bee dudes look like they belong in a class other than Insecta. At least the legs are coming out of the thorax.




they'd "bee" (sorry) from scratch, pencil then paint brush, then scanned in....can you image a stock library having Batz's bat and Pumpys pumpkin :lol: , and as for the bee - thats definately a one off. 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Franko (27/3/07)

Steve said:


> Top logo Franko!
> Bonj - im sure Franko would be using Illustrator or Freehand (vector graphics) instead of photoshop. He prolly just does it up on A4, saves it as an .eps so it can be made to any image size required. Image size is more related to Photoshop.
> Cheers
> Steve




I mainly use Adobe Photoshop and Adobe Illustrator.
It all depends on the artwork picture I am using but all text is done with Illustrator.

logos /labels are generally made anywhere between 12cm x 12 cm to 20cm x 20 cm at 150 dpi minimum,but If the graphics are good I'll shoot straight for 300dpi.
If graphics are available in eps or ai files then the skys the limit

hope this answers some questions

Franko


----------



## Franko (27/3/07)

Steve said:


> they'd "bee" (sorry) from scratch, pencil then paint brush, then scanned in....can you image a stock library having Batz's bat and Pumpys pumpkin :lol: , and as for the bee - thats definately a one off.
> Cheers
> Steve




wrong there steve,

mainly they are all stock images most of them you need to pay for and then I manipulate the crap out of them.
adding little touches here and there and adding quite a few mash paddles on the way.

There is a lot of decent artwork out there the problem is finding something that is of decent size and quality but now I prefer to use eps files as you can make them any size without losing quality.

Franko


----------



## sqyre (27/3/07)

After carefull consideration and deleberation.....

i believe i like the blue with the first bee.. ( the one with the red eyes..)

Looks awesome Franko..

Thanks mate much appreciated...

I could never come up with a character like that..

Such a professional job..

May have to have a permently reserved stool at BEE & THISTLE BREWERY BAR.



Cheers again 

Sqyre. :beerbang:


----------



## sqyre (27/3/07)

Franko said:


> mainly they are all stock images most of them you need to pay for and then I manipulate the crap out of them.



So Franko do i owe you anything????...(might have to get the missus to use her "Nature's Credit card" again.)

Funny....we never seem to recieve a statement... :huh: oh well.  



Sqyre


----------



## therook (27/3/07)

I offered to pay him to do one for me, but never heard back  

oh well

Rook


----------



## eric8 (27/3/07)

Franko,
Top job, I can't believe how well they all turn out. Actually after looking at so many of them I can  
Sqyre i would just use all of them and use the different colours for different types of beer, like Doc does.
Here's to Franko :beer: 
Eric


----------



## randyrob (30/3/07)

Hey Guys,

this is an area that i haven't really excelled in but it's getting to the stage where my beers are getting better
almost good enough to give away as presents. so i'm going to try my best to improve my logo and get some printed off so i can put them on champaign bottles to give away to friends.

here is my original knock off / scan / edit job (sorry emu bitter) from about 5 years ago:




this was my next catastrophe:




then i found this post and 'borrowed' (is that the right word?) some of the ideas




still a Halfass job and i think i'll be using a half horseshoe in the final design

Rob.


----------



## bonj (30/3/07)

Looks alright to me Rob. I'm hoping that's been compressed for the web, because there are some serious jpeg artifacts in there.


----------



## randyrob (30/3/07)

Bonj said:


> Looks alright to me Rob. I'm hoping that's been compressed for the web, because there are some serious jpeg artifacts in there.



50k, 27k & 52k Respectively, is that acceptable?

Rob.


----------



## Doc (30/3/07)

therook said:


> I offered to pay him to do one for me, but never heard back
> 
> oh well
> 
> Rook



I sent Franko some beer.
The least I could do.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## randyrob (30/3/07)

some improvements....welll me thinks!


----------



## homebrewworld.com (30/3/07)

Bloody Nice work again Franko.
Oh......i like the Orange colour.
But that means jack !

:beerbang:


----------



## bonj (30/3/07)

randyrob said:


> 50k, 27k & 52k Respectively, is that acceptable?
> 
> Rob.



I was just hoping you'd have a higher resolution version for printing, because the compressed one looks... well... compressed.


----------



## randyrob (30/3/07)

Bonj said:


> I was just hoping you'd have a higher resolution version for printing, because the compressed one looks... well... compressed.




Heya,

the original is 300dpi so hopefully thats good enough.

Rob.


----------



## Doc (2/4/07)

Franko's artwork is being plastered on all my gear 

Doc


----------



## Franko (2/4/07)

nice Doc I like it


----------



## sqyre (8/4/07)

I spent the day in front of the computer yesterday and put together a bit of Brewery Logo for the BEE & THISTLE.

I will probably use parts of it within my labels etc. once i start working on them.

Something different i supose.  



Sqyre...


----------



## jkeysers (10/4/07)

Sorry if this is the wrong thread, is there a thread similar to this that deals with beer and brewery _names_? I need ideas as I am still in the process of coming up with a name before I even start on a logo. With a German/Dutch last name like Keysers, I should be able to come up with something! But then again, I guess it doesn't have my name associated with it. Plenty of the great names and logos here are the really obscure ones!


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/4/07)

Quiet day at the office today. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## therook (12/4/07)

Excellent Wazza,,,,what about a full nelson as in the wrestling hold

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/4/07)

That would mean old Horatio would require the other half of his arm back.  

Warren -


----------



## therook (12/4/07)

Well, i have finally got a logo/Label.....

I wont name the person who done it for me incase he doesn't want to be known....NO its not Franko

Thanks to that person 

Rook


----------



## winkle (12/4/07)

Onya Rook, I was going to call mine the Whinging Wife Brewery but - predicatably - she complained.


----------



## jkeysers (12/4/07)

Nice logo Rook, I like it. I'm tipping it fits most peoples situations. Just change the name coming out of the mouth!


----------



## therook (12/4/07)

Winkle, it was my missus that came up with it


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/4/07)

:lol: :lol: Legacy of being a Cats supporter. You'd rather brew than go to the footy.  

Edit: Very insulting to the missus. I'd shoot the person who did it. 

Warren -


----------



## winkle (12/4/07)

I really should look at giving the old porker a make-over. <_<


----------



## bonj (12/4/07)

winkle said:


> I really should look at giving the old porker a make-over. <_<



Are we still talking about wives? :lol: :excl: :unsure:


----------



## winkle (12/4/07)

Bonj said:


> Are we still talking about wives?


----------



## therook (12/4/07)

winkle said:


> I really should look at giving the old porker a make-over. <_<










rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/4/07)

Or this?  

Warren -


----------



## therook (12/4/07)

Thats excellent Warren, i should have got you to do mine  

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/4/07)

therook said:


> Thats excellent Warren, i should have got you to do mine
> 
> Rook



:lol: :lol: :wacko: 

Warren -


----------



## winkle (13/4/07)

That really is pretty good :super:


----------



## applecracle (19/4/07)

Hi All,

I have just designed this label for my beer. I work at a printing shop and have access to a vinyl printer/cutter that prints using spot colours. the labels are water proof and I can use metallic foils and vinyls. If anyone is interested in vinyl labels let me know fast as I am leaving this job in 6 weeks. 






see full size (warning 1mb) http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e81/zx5r/label.jpg

actual label on bottle http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e81/zx5r/bottled.jpg

Cheers
Applecracle


----------



## Franko (19/4/07)

Oh no looks like Ive got a hell of a lot to be printed here

Franko


----------



## winkle (19/4/07)

applecracle said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just designed this label for my beer. I work at a printing shop and have access to a vinyl printer/cutter that prints using spot colours. the labels are water proof and I can use metallic foils and vinyls. If anyone is interested in vinyl labels let me know fast as I am leaving this job in 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


Flup, me, me, pick me.


----------



## randyrob (19/4/07)

applecracle said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just designed this label for my beer. I work at a printing shop and have access to a vinyl printer/cutter that prints using spot colours. the labels are water proof and I can use metallic foils and vinyls. If anyone is interested in vinyl labels let me know fast as I am leaving this job in 6 weeks.
> 
> ...



mate if i'm not mistaken that looks like a g-string inbetween that apples cheeks!


----------



## applecracle (19/4/07)

I loved the logo so much i had to "borrow" it


----------



## warrenlw63 (20/4/07)

Me latest stout label. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## InCider (20/4/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Me latest stout label. :beerbang:
> 
> Warren -


Great for a night on the "Dirty Old Town"!


----------



## warrenlw63 (20/4/07)

Shane MacGowan is da-man. The very model of dental hygeine. :beerbang: :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Franko (20/4/07)

I like it warren


----------



## roger mellie (20/4/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Me latest stout label. :beerbang:
> 
> Warren -



Thats actually the best picture of Shane Mcgowan I have ever seen. I recall watching an 'interview' with him on one of the UK musik channels once - he looked like death - totally and utterly empty shell of a man - heroin and alcohol have destroyed him.

Like the poster says




He wrote some good songs though.

RM


----------



## Maeldric (26/4/07)

Here is my first attempt at a label for the IPA i have just bottled.


----------



## randyrob (27/4/07)

finally got my ass into gear and went down the printshop $5 later and hey presto:


----------



## pokolbinguy (27/4/07)

That look fantastic randyrob. Who designed/made ur label?


----------



## randyrob (27/4/07)

pokolbinguy said:


> That look fantastic randyrob. Who designed/made ur label?



i knocked it up using adobe photoshop one quiet friday afternoon during work :huh: its pretty much based on franko's work seen on this thread.

i've bottled up a few for friends birthdays, looks a bit classier than giving them brown longnecks
something to love and hold 

the one in the pic was just a quick knock up to see what they'd come up like!


----------



## oldbugman (27/4/07)

Hows the bottle top bit work?


----------



## randyrob (27/4/07)

OldBugman said:


> Hows the bottle top bit work?



it's a champaign bottle, any will do they are all very simular. capped with bottle cap 
(they are 29mm as compared to the 26mm longneck ones) available as triage caps
at LHBS and a heat shrink wine thingies i just used the hairdryer to shrink it,
hope that made some sense.


----------



## dicko (27/4/07)

I made this brew for a guy who gave me a big heap of long necks.

Do you guys think that this is worth entering in the comp????  

Cheers

PS,
Apologies for the quality but I took a pic of it from the 'puter screen. (originally publisher)


----------



## randyrob (27/4/07)

dicko said:


> View attachment 12340
> 
> 
> I made this brew for a guy who gave me a big heap of long necks.
> ...




hahahaha ROFL... if anything it will give the judges something to laugh about
my mate has a brewery along a simular line "BONER BREWERY: FOR A HARD EARNT THIRST"


----------



## InCider (27/4/07)

randyrob said:


> i knocked it up using adobe photoshop one quiet friday afternoon during work :huh: its pretty much based on franko's work seen on this thread.
> 
> i've bottled up a few for friends birthdays, looks a bit classier than giving them brown longnecks
> something to love and hold
> ...



RandyRob, 

What is the metal thing (scythe?) in the field? Is the 'before' picture of dicko's? h34r: 

InCider.


----------



## dicko (27/4/07)

InCider said:


> RandyRob,
> 
> What is the metal thing (scythe?) in the field? Is the 'before' picture of dicko's? h34r:
> 
> InCider.




Ouch!!!  
Missed the barley!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## oldbugman (27/4/07)

yeah, looks top notch.


----------



## TidalPete (27/4/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Me latest stout label. :beerbang:
> 
> Warren -



Tony's baby brother?? :lol: 

:beer:


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/4/07)

dicko said:


> View attachment 12340
> 
> 
> I made this brew for a guy who gave me a big heap of long necks.
> ...



:lol: :lol: Keep it "up" "Dicko".

Double entendre. 

Warren -


----------



## randyrob (28/4/07)

InCider said:


> RandyRob,
> 
> What is the metal thing (scythe?) in the field? Is the 'before' picture of dicko's? h34r:
> 
> InCider.




Hey Incider, it's half of a horseshoe, i.e. half-luck!

Rob.


----------



## winkle (28/4/07)

randyrob said:


> Hey Incider, it's half of a horseshoe, i.e. half-luck!
> 
> Rob.



I bet you say that to all the girls


----------



## randyrob (28/4/07)

winkle said:


> I bet you say that to all the girls



haha yeah its a bit of a play on the pics / words
my friends just think hand cranking is having a wank
they don't realise its got anything to do with the beer making process
and the pic is supposed to look like something along a simular line!


----------



## InCider (28/4/07)

randyrob said:


> Hey Incider, it's half of a horseshoe, i.e. half-luck!
> 
> Rob.



That's tops!

I knew I had been on www.puretna.com the internet too much!

InCider.


----------



## gazz78 (28/4/07)

Man there is some way cool labels out there, who would I need to speak to if I wanted a design made ?

Kind regards
GC


----------



## Batz (28/4/07)

gazz78 said:


> Man there is some way cool labels out there, who would I need to speak to if I wanted a design made ?
> 
> Kind regards
> GC




Franko :beerbang:


----------



## TidalPete (28/4/07)

Batz said:


> Franko



On this thread that goes without saying. :beerbang: 
gazz78, have you really looked at & absorbed this thread? :unsure:
Am wondering about nous here? <_< 

:beer:


----------



## Batz (29/4/07)

Just changed mine ever so little


This one of course is for my Far Kin Ale





Batz


----------



## delboy (29/4/07)

i had to look twice when i saw the 1/2 horse shoe i thoght it was a woody at first but then i got it all together and relized how thick i was that day.

del


----------



## Franko (29/4/07)

Hey Batz,
Ill fix that for you tomorrow just got back from Queensland in the last 15 mins
Franko


----------



## delboy (29/4/07)

hey welcome back FRANKO did you get my email a couple of weeks ago with the logo.
not in a hurry but wanted to know if you got it ok.

del


----------



## Franko (29/4/07)

delboy said:


> hey welcome back FRANKO did you get my email a couple of weeks ago with the logo.
> not in a hurry but wanted to know if you got it ok.
> 
> del


 got it


----------



## Batz (29/4/07)

And guys!
Warb has a new sticker making machine and can turn out stickers within a few days now,I need more stickers warb!

Batz


----------



## Franko (2/5/07)

Here you go Batz

Franko


----------



## poppa joe (2/5/07)

What Program do you use Franko...
I am doing Tafe course on Paint Shop Pro..Havent mastered it yet..
Got Photoshop..Cant use that very well...
Want to get my text into middle of circles..and get the writing going the right way
on bottom of circles....
PJ.


----------



## glenos (2/5/07)

> Want to get my text into middle of circles..and get the writing going the right way on bottom of circles....


you can do it in photoshop (elements at least) when you put the text in, there is a tool changes the orientation of the text. it looks like a T with a curved arrow under it.


----------



## poppa joe (2/5/07)

Heres Mine Franko..Did not have on this computor last post.
PJ


----------



## poppa joe (2/5/07)

Thanks Glenos...
Hav'nt got that far yet.....

pj


----------



## Batz (3/5/07)

Franko said:


> Here you go Batz
> 
> Franko




Thanks Franko
Can you do the Batz Brewery one so I can had my own beer types,I brew more than just Far Kin Ale :lol: 

Batz


----------



## Batz (3/5/07)

Just a snippet of Franko's work






Great stuff Franko :beerbang: 

Batz


----------



## Brauhaus007 (3/5/07)

Nice labels bloke. Here is the label my wife designed for me


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (3/5/07)

Batz said:


> Just a snippet of Franko's work
> View attachment 12425
> 
> Great stuff Franko :beerbang:
> ...




Geez Batz. For a moment I thought that was a window behind your bar!!!!


----------



## Pumpy (3/5/07)

Batz Logo is the Best !!!!!!  

Well Almost  

pumpy


----------



## Batz (3/5/07)

AngelTearsOnMyTongue said:


> Geez Batz. For a moment I thought that was a window behind your bar!!!!




That's a photo of my place from a nearby lookout.
It's just as good lookig out the window :beerbang: 

Batz


----------



## Batz (3/5/07)

Pumpy said:


> Batz Logo is the Best !!!!!!
> 
> Well Almost )
> 
> pumpy




You should start a poll on who has the best logo Pumpy  

No perhaps you better not :lol: :lol: 

Batz


----------



## Barramundi (3/5/07)

we all know who produces the best logos if nothin else ....


----------



## Pumpy (3/5/07)

Batz said:


> You should start a poll on who has the best logo Pumpy
> 
> No perhaps you better not :lol
> Batz



You know I always stuff up a good poll  

I think Sqyre has one of the really original labels 

pumpy


----------



## Josh (4/5/07)

Hey Franko, just wondering if I'm still on the list when you get the time? No rush, and no pressure. Purely wondering if you still had me there.


----------



## petesbrew (29/5/07)

My effort for the Big Brew Day Belgian


If only the % was a touch higher!


----------



## jkeysers (29/5/07)

There is some great logos on here. Batz, Pumpys and Docs are all simple yet great. I would swear they belong to actual breweries, albeit smaller boutique ones. That said, I guess they do eh?! haha.

I hope mine can be half as good as some of the ones on here. Well, i'm off to nag the Mrs to finish it.


----------



## Franko (29/5/07)

Josh said:


> Hey Franko, just wondering if I'm still on the list when you get the time? No rush, and no pressure. Purely wondering if you still had me there.




Still got you on there Josh,
I should hopefully statrt on it very soon and post a few newies on here

Franko


----------



## Barramundi (29/5/07)

also not wanting to rush ya or anything franko but just checkin that my name is on that list of yours somewhere... 

no hurry at all good things come to those who wait


----------



## sqyre (29/5/07)

Pumpy said:


> You know I always stuff up a good poll
> 
> I think Sqyre has one of the really original labels
> 
> pumpy



Thanks pumpy,

Just found your post...

Hope you can make another trek up for the December QLD case swap..  

Sqyre...


----------



## bonj (17/6/07)

Just made a new brewery logo.


----------



## mobrien (17/6/07)

I don't see anything big or fat about that young lady!

M


----------



## bonj (17/6/07)

Yeah, I know.... but do you know how hard it is to find clipart that specific? :lol:


----------



## mobrien (17/6/07)

I can lend you some tracing paper.... then all you need to is to go down to Booval 

M


----------



## bonj (17/6/07)

lmfao 

It's funny 'cause it's true...


----------



## sqyre (17/6/07)

i had the perfect pic for you posted in the Birthday drinks Topic...unfortuantly it had incider's head and one of the Moderators finally found it and removed it...I don't want to push my luck posting it again..  



Not to mention that this is usually where i jump in and make a comment about Mrs Sqyre posing for your Logo..but she's been a bit fragile of late.. being up the duff and all...so i will refrain and hopefully save my balls from been squashed...(in the unpleasnt kinda way..)



Sqyre...  ..

(on the straight and narrow..)


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/6/07)

_Not to mention that this is usually where i jump in and make a comment about Mrs Sqyre posing for your Logo..but she's been a bit fragile of late.. being up the duff and all...so i will refrain and hopefully save my balls from been squashed...(in the unpleasnt kinda way..)_

Sounds like you wont need them for a while anyway Squire :lol: 

Stu


----------



## Screwtop (17/6/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Me latest stout label. :beerbang:
> 
> 
> Warren -




Just catching up with this thread, ROFL do you know the meaning of the gael in the bottom right corner.

POG MA HOIN!


----------



## InCider (17/6/07)

Screwtop said:


> Just catching up with this thread, ROFL do you know the meaning of the gael in the bottom right corner.
> 
> POG MA HOIN!




"Kiss my ass" to be sure!

Sean.


----------



## Brewer_010 (17/6/07)

mobrien said:


> I don't see anything big or fat about that young lady!
> 
> M



What about the lumps on her chest, Mo? Look perty fat to me  .


----------



## Kingy (17/6/07)

how do you get them in your signature if there stored on your computer :unsure: whats an url? :huh: 

cheers kingy


----------



## bonj (17/6/07)

You need to put them on the internet somewhere. Either in your AHB gallery or somewhere else. Then you edit your signature and add the "URL". A URL is basically the address where your image is stored. URL stands for Universal Resource Locator (or something like that... just say URL). There is a special tag for use in the signature which is:

```
[imrright] [/imrright] or [imrleft][/imrleft]
```
 (depending on whether you want it on the right or left of your sig. 

To find the address (URL) of your image, you need to right click on it after it has been uploaded somewhere, and click "copy image location". Then you can paste it into your signature between the tags I mentioned above.

If you have more problems, send me a PM, and I'll work through it with you.

edit: added code tags to get the tags to show up.


----------



## InCider (17/6/07)

mobrien said:


> I don't see anything big or fat about that young lady!
> 
> M



If I got my chance there would be!  

InCider, not just by name!


----------



## bonj (19/6/07)

Revision 2. Still needs some work. Smaller text is a bit hard to read at this resolution.









edit: added original for comparison.


----------



## therook (19/6/07)

What an absolute stunner Bonj


----------



## Screwtop (19/6/07)

Bonj said:


> Revision 2. Still needs some work. Smaller text is a bit hard to read at this resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks the goods, use the original text and start colouring in.


PoMo EDIT: removed image.

Screwy


----------



## bonj (19/6/07)

Screwtop said:


> Looks the goods, use the original test and start colouring in.
> 
> Screwy



I assume you mean to use the "fat" one. I should have clarified that the image on the right is the revised version. I do plan on colouring in, and someother experiments too.

-Bonj


----------



## bconnery (19/6/07)

Somewhere way back there was a thread on why your brewery is called what it is or something along those lines. 

My imagination is working overtime...


----------



## eric8 (19/6/07)

bconnery said:


> Somewhere way back there was a thread on why your brewery is called what it is or something along those lines.
> 
> My imagination is working overtime...




I'm not sure I want to be imagining that


----------



## randyrob (19/6/07)

Hey Bonj,

after a few beers that big fat hooker is going to look more like the original image anyway!

Rob.


----------



## bonj (19/6/07)

:lol: 

It started as a parody of the ljhooker tv ad, then gathered momentum and I registered the domain. Now it's a beer label too! :super:


----------



## Screwtop (19/6/07)

randyrob said:


> Hey Bonj,
> 
> after a few beers that big fat hooker is going to look more like the original image anyway!
> 
> Rob.




Where did the Ha Fluck brewery idea come from


----------



## warrenlw63 (20/7/07)

HuH Bitter. :beer: 

Warren -


----------



## eric8 (20/7/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> HuH Bitter. :beer:
> 
> Warren -




That's a beauty Warren. Good ol Andy Cap :beerbang:


----------



## warrenlw63 (20/7/07)

Thanks Eric. Was contemplating sticking a pic of Andy fighting with Flo on there as an alternative. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Franko (22/7/07)

Just another one I've been working on 

Franko


----------



## ant (22/7/07)

Franko, you continue to impress. These are getting dangerously professional... :beerbang:


----------



## Batz (22/7/07)

Franko said:


> Just another one I've been working on
> 
> Franko




Fantastic Franko :beerbang: 

Batz


----------



## crozdog (22/7/07)

Hi Franko,

another top creation. Just wonderin how the "Lil Brewer" one was going?

Beers

Crozdog


----------



## Franko (22/7/07)

crozdog said:


> Hi Franko,
> 
> another top creation. Just wonderin how the "Lil Brewer" one was going?
> 
> ...



Still workin on it mate,
(tell em the brew son)

Franko


----------



## crozdog (22/7/07)

Franko said:


> Still workin on it mate,
> (tell em the brew son)
> 
> Franko



no worries, good things come to those who wait (or so I'm told)

Beers
Crozdog


----------



## Franko (22/7/07)

Fixed Spelling of Naw to Gnaw 
You now I cant spell

Franko


----------



## Batz (22/7/07)

I take it it's for an Aussie brewer?Just a little sad it was a bever,an Aussie alternative would have been nice.
Enough US stuff here already for me,without us naming our breweries after US animals.


Batz


----------



## spog (22/7/07)

top shelf work franko,very,very impressed.



hey batz,just imagine the fun we could all have with platypus beer  
or maybe not :blink: ...cheers...spog....


----------



## Batz (22/7/07)

spog said:


> top shelf work franko,very,very impressed.
> 
> hey batz,just imagine the fun we could all have with platypus beer
> or maybe not :blink: ...cheers...spog....




Sounds like a winner to me spog 
Batz


----------



## spog (22/7/07)

ummm,better not post some of the ideas floating around in my at the moment,i might be banned for life.
cheers...spog


----------



## Franko (22/7/07)

spog said:


> ummm,better not post some of the ideas floating around in my at the moment,i might be banned for life.
> cheers...spog




lol love it


----------



## Batz (22/7/07)

OK?

Batz


----------



## Franko (22/7/07)

Thats a shocker Batz

I might make something of this one
Franko


----------



## troydo (24/7/07)

just mucking around... what do you think?


----------



## Steve (24/7/07)

Troydo said:


> just mucking around... what do you think?




great.....but lose the sugar so its just malt, hops, water n yeast.


----------



## troydo (24/7/07)

whoops...  was taking into account the dextrose for priming


----------



## Steve (24/7/07)

Troydo said:


> whoops...  was taking into account the dextrose for priming




that'll look cool as a sticker wrapped round a longneck :beer: Dont know how you'll get the type of beer to flash though  

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Lukes (24/7/07)

Franko said:


> Just another one I've been working on
> 
> Franko



Good stuff Franko
The vector files are really coming along.
Seeing that label, the first thing that came to my mind was 
Wynona's Big Brown Beaver.
the first single off Primus's album _Tales From the Punchbowl.

:super: 

- _Luke_
_


----------



## NRB (28/7/07)

Franko said:


> Fixed Spelling of Naw to Gnaw
> You now I cant spell



You missed one Franko


----------



## Gerard_M (13/8/07)

I have been very fortunate to have Franko do some design work on our logo & labels. Tonight I rang him with a few questions regarding a version of the logo that will be used on caps, shirts etc. All up it was about 25 minutes later that the new version of our logo arrived in the inbox.

More than just a little impressed with the quality & professionalism Franko puts into his work. Payment will follow as usual, I will start loading the ute in the morning Frank!

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## tk75 (20/8/07)

My first label design...took a good day playing to come up with the finished design.


----------



## Maeldric (24/8/07)

My first serious try at a label. Still in the works though this will be the template for most of my brews hopefully


----------



## turto77 (24/8/07)

Nice Work Maeldric looks great. how long did it take to put that together?


----------



## mcharg (24/8/07)

I was going to start a set of labels for my brews this week until I came across this. As a Lost fan I couldn't help myself looks like these are going to grace my bottles from now on after I make a few alterations to the label. I attached the link to a pdf of the labels down the bottom of this post. 







http://www.labelfeeds.com/media/IndieHQ/BeerOutlinedType.pdf


----------



## Maeldric (25/8/07)

About 20 mins getting used to the software, 5 hours procrastinating, then about half an hour actually doing it.


----------



## turto77 (26/8/07)

Maeldric said:


> About 20 mins getting used to the software, 5 hours procrastinating, then about half an hour actually doing it.



Nice, What software did you use?


----------



## Maeldric (26/8/07)

The Logo Creator www.thelogocreator.com


----------



## barls (2/9/07)

here is a sneak preview of my label finally


----------



## Guest Lurker (2/9/07)

Looking good Barls. I see your little dog brewery, and raise you a big dog brewery.


----------



## barls (2/9/07)

just remember its not the size of the dog in the fight its the fight in the dog


----------



## new2brew (2/9/07)

Logo creator is great, This one took me 10 minutes


----------



## microbe (3/9/07)

new2brew said:


> Logo creator is great, This one took me 10 minutes



Did you pay for the full version? Or have I just not found the way to get other graphics onto it?

My work in progress...


----------



## new2brew (3/9/07)

Find the picture you want, save it to your hard drive, then use the import option on logo creator.

Dont forget when you have finished to save it using the export option as a .jpg file so you can access it later


----------



## johnnymax (4/9/07)

MAN! What a long thread!
I sure loved the labels. Wish I was that good.
I did give a bottle of 21.4% AVB All-Grain Beer to Ant when I met him.
I call it Cause of DEATH.
Here is my attempt at a label. Kinda plain


----------



## roger mellie (4/9/07)

barls said:


> just remember its not the size of the dog in the fight its the fight in the dog



I've seen the hellhounds - pack of sooks if you ask me.

I reckon your ball of fluff would have em!

RM


----------



## barls (4/9/07)

most likely she harasses german shepherds and the such


----------



## merrick (4/9/07)

Been reading the various beer label posts with interest. Does anybody actually get to print these labels on their own home printers. If so, what paper is used and are special inks installed in the printer? I find anything I print smears the moment it comes into contact with moisture. No doubt because the normal inks are water based.

Merrick


----------



## new2brew (4/9/07)

Just use a layer of clear contact under the paper lable and one over it to flod it in place.

the clear contact is water resistant and prevents the ink from smudging.


----------



## johnnymax (5/9/07)

What I do, is print out one sheet and take it to a copy place (office depot here) and get a few color copies.
They do not run when they get wet and they are usually on a good grade of paper also.


----------



## ham2k (5/9/07)

First go at a logo with a couple of different varieties (never done a gif before, hope it works). Stole some ideas off Franko's various labels, hope you don't mind. 

'Ad Astra' because my little 2 year old always wants me to kick the football straight up or as he says 'kick to the stars!' and a Guinness ad had "let the beer see the sky' which i also quite liked.

Colonel Pye because that is the name of the farm where I live and brew and also the location of the panoramic photo in the background.


----------



## Steve (5/9/07)

ham2k said:


> First go at a logo with a couple of different varieties (never done a gif before, hope it works). Stole some ideas off Franko's various labels, hope you don't mind.
> 
> 'Ad Astra' because my little 2 year old always wants me to kick the football straight up or as he says 'kick to the stars!' and a Guinness ad had "let the beer see the sky' which i also quite liked.
> 
> ...




:beer: nice label and place to live


----------



## rwh (5/9/07)

Gawd, it's a bit intimidating to post my poor little logo in amongst such professional rivals, but here goes (well, mark 1 anyway).


----------



## Kai (5/9/07)

s'ok, my labels rarely get fancier than this:






printed 33 to a page.


----------



## microbe (5/9/07)

Doesn't need to be fancy to get the message across.

Reminds me of a song lyric...


----------



## Barramundi (9/9/07)

merrick said:


> Been reading the various beer label posts with interest. Does anybody actually get to print these labels on their own home printers. If so, what paper is used and are special inks installed in the printer? I find anything I print smears the moment it comes into contact with moisture. No doubt because the normal inks are water based.
> 
> Merrick




i get mine printed on a laser printer by the missus at her work on plain paper and stick them with watered down PVA glue for easy removal , granted they are only black and white , but they dont run like the inkjet ones i first tried ...

if you have color ones laser works good too ,comes out much clearer than inkjet....


----------



## homekegger1 (10/9/07)

Well, I finally pulled my finger out and designed a logo of my own. Very simple, but I like it. What do you guys think?




Cheers

HK


----------



## Thommo (10/9/07)

Homekegger,

I really like that one. Post a photo up here when you stick it to a bottle. I reckon it will look awesome.

Thommo.


----------



## Barramundi (10/9/07)

label looks great , pity bout that other picture you have there....


----------



## Franko (12/9/07)

Can you do rounds aswell

can I send you Adobe Illustrator and Photoshop files at 300DPI and 600DPI

Franko


----------



## new2brew (12/9/07)

why dont we have a label comp? get doc and the moderators to act as judges?

bit of fun, and be able to see the creative side of brewers


----------



## MattC (13/9/07)

Franko, i am new to brewing and had an idea to design some sort of logo to stick on bottles and hopefully later put on tap fonts when i begin kegging (in the not too distant future). I was totally blown out of the water when i searched for logos on this forum and came up with this thread. Some of these designs are absolutely first class. I am in awe of these creations you have come up with. I have a few ideas for a logo and a name for my "brewery" (if you can call it that yet). I was wondering if you can help me and what do ask for assistance in return?????


----------



## Barramundi (13/9/07)

MattC said:


> Franko, i am new to brewing and had an idea to design some sort of logo to stick on bottles and hopefully later put on tap fonts when i begin kegging (in the not too distant future). I was totally blown out of the water when i searched for logos on this forum and came up with this thread. Some of these designs are absolutely first class. I am in awe of these creations you have come up with. I have a few ideas for a logo and a name for my "brewery" (if you can call it that yet). I was wondering if you can help me and what do ask for assistance in return?????




join the cue mattC, theres a few of us already waitin patiently for franko to knock up logos etc etc .... let him know your interested(via PM ??) and im sure he will add you to the list


----------



## Muggus (13/9/07)

Here's a pretty basic one I made the other day for my "brewery".




The shadow is a bit unnessesary, I might get rid of that.


----------



## Barramundi (13/9/07)

looks good muggus ...


----------



## Franko (13/9/07)

Hi Guys,
things have been on hold here for a little while.
Ive taken on some big projects but I will get to you all 

Franko


----------



## homekegger1 (14/9/07)

Barramundi said:


> join the cue mattC, theres a few of us already waitin patiently for franko to knock up logos etc etc .... let him know your interested(via PM ??) and im sure he will add you to the list



Very true. Poor Franko's skills of making A grade Beer Logo's have been on demand for some time. The waiting list is long and distinguished (Like my johnson  ) On top of everything else in his life, I am sure he will get to all those on his extended list. But I am sure the red rocket is first priority on this man's list.

Keep up the good work Franko, Adelaide awaits you.

Cheers

HK


----------



## Franko (23/9/07)

Aussie Claret,

You're the next cab off the rank so to speak hope you like it.

Franko


----------



## bonj (23/9/07)

You've outdone yourself again Franko. Top work.


----------



## Franko (23/9/07)

Thanks Bonj

I hope he likes it


----------



## homekegger1 (10/11/07)

Been playing around. What do you guys think?





Cheers

HK


----------



## homekegger1 (26/11/07)

This is what I have come up with for my latest beer.
Cheers

HK


----------



## petesbrew (18/12/07)

Nice label, Homekegger1! I can see your mates paying great attention to the stubby/longneck they're holding :icon_chickcheers: 

Here's my latest.
Pic is of the outlaw's '64 mustang.
I really have to spend some time and effort learning the ropes of CS2, but for the moment, here's my basic one off Publisher.
(bit of a loss of quality there on the jpg version)


----------



## Franko (19/12/07)

Here's a quick one I just did for a mate can be put on anything really for the festive season

Franko


----------



## bonj (20/12/07)

Franko said:


> Here's a quick one I just did for a mate can be put on anything really for the festive season
> 
> Franko



hahaha :lol: that's great.

Except it's spelt Seor.


----------



## Screwtop (20/12/07)

Bonj said:


> hahaha :lol: that's great.
> 
> Except it's spelt Seor.




Greg could be Old!


----------



## bonj (20/12/07)

That's true, but then it would be spelt Senior


----------



## alexbrand (20/12/07)

Is there any one out there having some reserve labels "down in the bunker" I could use?? I'm a real foul in graphics but need some labels for my beers. At the moment I write with a water proof felt tip on the bottle. Looks nice but sucks after the 10th bottle... 


Cheers, :beer: 

Alex


----------



## Screwtop (20/12/07)

Bonj said:


> That's true, but then it would be spelt Senior



:blink: amazing what a second look reveales!


----------



## Franko (20/12/07)

Doesn't matter there printed now.
see what happens when you have a few beers and are in a hurry.

Franko


----------



## bconnery (20/12/07)

It's the French spelling isn't it?


----------



## Franko (20/12/07)

bconnery said:


> It's the French spelling isn't it?




I'll go with that

Franko


----------



## bonj (20/12/07)

Yeah, that's it. It's meant to be like that.


----------



## hoganknowbest (20/12/07)

Just a couple i was stuffing around with. Plain and very simple


----------



## tk75 (21/12/07)

Bought a packet of Avery labels tday...Code L7163 for anyone who may be wanting to know. Still got a play around with fonts and sizes but at least now I can label my beers


----------



## paulwin (21/12/07)

well every one else is showing theirs so here's one i did the other night after a few beers


----------



## troydo (16/1/08)

Just a quick one for my latest ESB


----------



## razz (16/1/08)

Troydo said:


> Just a quick one for my latest ESB


I hope it tastes better than it looks!!


----------



## barls (19/1/08)

got someone who has a little abillity with photoshop to redo my labels so here we go not quite how i wanted them but bloody close. i even got a space to write the type of beer and a date in.














here is his flicker page as some of you most definitely would of seen his work somewhere
http://flickr.com/photos/ryanbarlin/


----------



## petesbrew (26/8/08)

Been a while, but here's a crappy one knocked up at work. Still, I'm happy with it.
It's gonna look good wrapped round a longneck!


----------



## Josh (31/8/08)

I'll be moving to Guildford in a month. The local rugby league club are known as the owls. This one could stick.


----------



## Cocko (31/8/08)

I am kicking this around:

View attachment 20930


Think it will be better with more layers and complexity!


----------



## Barramundi (31/8/08)

barls said:


> here is his flicker page as some of you most definitely would of seen his work somewhere
> http://flickr.com/photos/ryanbarlin/




seems i have seen that little red volkswagen on those pages somewhere b4 ??? 
nice labels barls !


----------



## barls (1/9/08)

Barramundi said:


> seems i have seen that little red volkswagen on those pages somewhere b4 ???
> nice labels barls !


maybe mate but then again it does stand out


----------



## Tanga (2/9/08)

All these cool labels made me jealous so I thought I'd give it a go.

This one was meant to go around the bottle neck. Probably all out of wack as far as size's concerned, but I hope you get the idea =).


----------



## LethalCorpse (2/9/08)

I will not start projects at midnight...I will not start projects at midnight...


----------



## warra48 (2/9/08)

This is still a work in progress, and only my first attempt.


----------



## Cube (2/9/08)

I'm playing around with a label for my Spicy Ghost... going for an Astronomical look, and will do so for all my beers with a theme something along the lines of the beer type. This will pose as 'interesting' in the pic selection. I got the logo bug now ... the ones I have made from a knock off of a Heini label just isn't cutting it  

Changes to this logo are in the making.... my first one so it's coming on ok.


----------



## trevc (6/9/08)

Cube: Star Trek and beer combined? what a weird concept 

Started re-working mine. I wanted something more funny, less serious than "15th floor brewing co"....






Edit: I'm going to make him holding steins, and spilling them all over the place. He's a MESSY BEAVER.


----------



## Tony (6/9/08)

for a beaver with no hair its butt ugly :lol:


----------



## trevc (6/9/08)

Why would I want a beaver with hair? Entirely inappropriate


----------



## Cube (6/9/08)

trevc said:


> Cube: Star Trek and beer combined? what a weird concept



If you gonna drink and drive... space is the place to do it :lol: 

Yeah - have a family trust under that name and run a few business from it as well :lol: ......not the 'brewery' part. Being an Amateur Astronomer as a hobby, it kinda goes hand in hand


----------



## trevc (6/9/08)

A bit nerdy, but funny... 

Prime Directive Ale?


----------



## kirem (6/9/08)

LethalCorpse said:


> I will not start projects at midnight...I will not start projects at midnight...



That is a fantastic label, one of the best I have seen


----------



## LethalCorpse (6/9/08)

thanks mate. I need to redo it with a higher res outline - I upsized it after I'd already done half the work, hence the slight aliasing around the edges. I also wanted to include the family crest - a gauntleted fist holding a crossed cross, above a crown - but that's rather a lot more tricky to do the embossing than it was for the seal and text.

After playing with it for a bit, photoshop makes it really easy to do this kinda thing. Tough to learn though.


----------



## trevc (7/9/08)

Photoshop is the graphical equivalent of a full tool belt with the best gear, it can build anything you want if you have the knowledge...


----------



## Guest Lurker (7/9/08)

kirem said:


> That is a fantastic label, one of the best I have seen



Yes indeedy, thats nice work. I have Photoshop but no idea how to make it do that. I guess you will need a pretty high quality printer to get the same look on paper.


----------



## sqyre (7/9/08)

Thats cool LethalCorpse, :super: 
you could put your brewery logo in that then put a ribbon off the top of it and have it printed as stickers.
Then use it as a bottle cap seal where the wax stamp logo goes on the neck and the ribbon runs over the cap and down the other side.
Might have to "borrow" that idea..  


Illustrator and Photoshop used together are unstopable... there is literally nothing you can't create visually.
I used Illustrator to mke my Logo entierly from scratch (nothing imported) then used photoshop for resizing and formatting.
Took quite a few hours, but i dont think it turned out too bad for my first serious attempt.
Although it does look a bit "busy" my idea was to make a crown like logo which could sit on top of all of my labels.

Might Try another one when i have a spare 24 hours to kill... (Like that will ever happen.. :lol: )

Sqyre.


----------



## Cube (7/9/08)

I'm changing my mind every time I play with these labels.... live and learn. Have a templet outline now ( this one minus the pic and beer name ). Since I'm CC'ing a Coopers Mexican Cerveza... behold my second attempt. 

Mexican...Sombrero... this one was easy to choose a pic for.


----------



## Supra-Jim (8/9/08)

> A bit nerdy, but funny...
> 
> Prime Directive Ale?



Drink long and prosper?


----------



## Interloper (8/9/08)

Guys I have to ask this (even though it may be covered in the 45+ pages of this topic!)

Doesn't soaking labels shit you to tears? I spend so much time getting rid of labels I wouldn't ever want to put them back on my bottles only to have to get rid of them again.

Is it really worth the effort? 

and it you don't soak them off every time - Isn't there a worry that as labels get more tattered and torn they'll harbour bacteria?

All your labels look nice and stuff, but... isn't it just an added hassle in the already time consuming brewing process?

Or are there some "magic" labels that simply and easily peel off to avoid having to double cleanse every bottle?

(Just popping on my flame retardant fire suit now!)


----------



## Barramundi (8/9/08)

i only tend to use labels for swaps and giveaways , definately not all on every bottle


----------



## Cube (8/9/08)

I only put them on my 'keepers', a dozen stubbies or so. And even then, I simply use about 20 mm of sellotape each side of the label to stick it on the bottle. The curvature of the bottle with the 'pulled tight' with the sellotape each side makes the label look as if it's glued on. The tape is invisible to the eye. Best part, it comes off easy as and leaves no trace of being there. I'll post a pic of one if anyone requests the to see how it looks.


----------



## petesbrew (8/9/08)

I've used lite milk. just paint em on with a small basting brush. Yeah, they fall off pretty easy once wet, but that's cool.


----------



## Barramundi (8/9/08)

have also used milk with success and also a well watered down mix of PVA craft glue worked well


----------



## Tyred (8/9/08)

Most of the time I've found you don't have to soak labels off. Half filling the bottle with hot tap water usually softens the glue sufficiently to remove the labels easily. 

Another way to make easy to remove labels to to use clear contact. You put the clear contact over the label making sure that there is extra around the edges. Holds the label on well and peels off quite easily. From memory it doesn't appear to leave any residue.


----------



## DiscoStu (8/9/08)

I use a glue stick, the kind you use for glue paper together. They stick really well and come straight of in the sink when I wash the bottle after drinking.


----------



## devo (8/9/08)

I've been tinkering with this label to put on my Belgian dubble.




Still think it's needs some more attention though.... <_<


----------



## LethalCorpse (8/9/08)

Tyred said:


> Most of the time I've found you don't have to soak labels off. Half filling the bottle with hot tap water usually softens the glue sufficiently to remove the labels easily.
> 
> Another way to make easy to remove labels to to use clear contact. You put the clear contact over the label making sure that there is extra around the edges. Holds the label on well and peels off quite easily. From memory it doesn't appear to leave any residue.


Hmm...I wonder if you can do colour laser printing on clear contact, or if there's special printable clear labels around. My label will be bloody hard to cut out in an amateur setting. If it was a microbrewery, you'd get a label printing mob to make up a die cutting knife to suit, costs a fortune in setup, but then cheap per label. Only worthwhile if you're talking hundreds of thousands of units though. Any of the rest of you with curved labels will find it tricky too. If you can print it on clear contact and cut sheets into squares, would make life much easier.


----------



## Guest Lurker (8/9/08)

I tried clear sticky contact, but you dont get much colour density, the label stuck on white paper looks great, the label stuck on a dark bottle pretty much disapears.


----------



## Franko (8/9/08)

trevc said:


> Photoshop is the graphical equivalent of a full tool belt with the best gear, it can build anything you want if you have the knowledge...





Thats the truth right there.


Franko


----------



## LethalCorpse (8/9/08)

Fortunately for me, the key difference is that you can poke about with photoshop until you make it do what you want without having your thumb orff.


----------



## floppinab (9/9/08)

Hi,
Been meaning to do this for a while. Wacked this together in word today.


----------



## Benniee (9/9/08)

Franko said:


> Thats the truth right there.
> 
> 
> Franko



I think this may be the start of "Franko's Photoshop Tutorials" on the Wiki. 

It's something I'd be keen to see.

Benniee


----------



## white.grant (10/9/08)

Tyred said:


> Most of the time I've found you don't have to soak labels off. Half filling the bottle with hot tap water usually softens the glue sufficiently to remove the labels easily.



Great tip tyred. In the past I have submerged my bottles in a slightly soapy bucket of water and left for a few days, but rinsing the soapy water out of the bottles uses a lot of water. I was removing some labels last night and in the interests of scientific inquiry, used the technique of half filling bottles with hot tap water. 

The results were mixed as it appears that not all commericial beer labels are attached equally, but its pretty effective overall. 






European labels just fall off - especially Belgians (with the possible exception of chimay) however most locally bottled beers and coopers especially - were a lot harder to remove and while the hot water had softened them up I eventually resorted to scraping the labels with a butter knife to cleanly remove them.

There was glue left on the bottles and this scrubbed off pretty easily with sponge mop. I got three crates clean in about 45 minutes

cheers

grant


----------



## petesbrew (7/11/08)

My latest effort for my belgian inspired Coconut Dark Ale.


----------



## wambesi (8/11/08)

Well I am finally happy with mine so here it is.
Still a few little things I'm working on but it's pretty much there.


----------



## Noxious (8/11/08)

Write on the cap, saves; time, money and trees.
Although some of those labels look kickarse..


----------



## Fermented (8/11/08)

I'm only a n00b at this, but when I'm bottling I mark the case with what's in there and make some labels for fun. My family name is abbey-ish and I have a coarse sense of humour for the most part so I mess with both of those to amuse myself.

As I am still a wuss and using PET, if there is a mixed range in the fridge I just write a letter for what it is on the cap so that lager drinkers don't get a cerveza etc.

Nonetheless, I have some fun in InDesign and InkScape (*nix application, yes, am mostly anti-Micro$oft) designing labels for brews as yet unborn. 

Some of you guys have really come up with some really lovely art. Congrats and I confess I'm inspired.

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## LethalCorpse (9/11/08)

wambesi said:


> Well I am finally happy with mine so here it is.
> Still a few little things I'm working on but it's pretty much there.
> 
> View attachment 22364


 you make beer out of chokos?


----------



## wambesi (9/11/08)

LethalCorpse said:


> you make beer out of chokos?



chokos! You mean hops! 

Yeah my label doesn't go on many bottles at all. I use a small square (about an inch or two square) on each bottle with the normal details and this logo is more "brewery identity"  and for the case swaps.


----------



## schooey (21/11/08)




----------



## schooey (21/11/08)

Lable for the 2008 NSW Christmas case swap beer


----------



## schooey (22/11/08)

HAG Christmas swap lable

no more for a while... time to get making some beer to put them on...:blink:


----------



## floody_lager (22/11/08)

hey just wondering wat program you's are using for these labels?
they look awesome.

franko i notice your from mt annan. i live in bradbury now but lived in narellan all my life til 6 weeks ago


----------



## wambesi (22/11/08)

Floody said:


> hey just wondering wat program you's are using for these labels?
> they look awesome.
> 
> franko i notice your from mt annan. i live in bradbury now but lived in narellan all my life til 6 weeks ago



Can't speak for everyone but I'm an Illustrator and Photoshop man myself.
I think Franko uses the Adobe suite as well...


----------



## schooey (22/11/08)

I use Photoshop too, it's awesome


----------



## LethalCorpse (22/11/08)

+1 for photochop. It's a bugger to learn, at least at first, because nothing is intuitive, but there's plenty of tutorials, and it's almost infinitely powerful once you get going.


----------



## LethalCorpse (22/11/08)

+1 for photochop. It's a bugger to learn, at least at first, because nothing is intuitive, but there's plenty of tutorials, and it's almost infinitely powerful once you get going.


----------



## schooey (23/11/08)




----------



## bonj (23/11/08)

I use The GIMP because I'm a Linux geek. Someone recommended a vector based Linux program to me the other day, but I can't remember who or what program it was...


----------



## antains (23/11/08)

Corel Painter Essentials, which came with my graphics tablet. It's lightweight and easy to do freehand drawing in. 
ArtRage is what I used for the brush stroke/skid mark on the label I did for dicko's Skid Mark Brown Ale.
I then use Photoshop for labelling and composition. It's just easy to manipulate different elements and layers.


----------



## Simon W (23/11/08)

Benniee said:


> I think this may be the start of "Franko's Photoshop Tutorials" on the Wiki.
> 
> It's something I'd be keen to see.
> 
> Benniee



:super: Gotta be one of the best suggestions I've seen around here in a long while!

I can use photoshop for editing, but I'm hopeless when designing from the ground up.... no talent.


----------



## Goofinder (23/11/08)

Bonj said:


> I use The GIMP because I'm a Linux geek. Someone recommended a vector based Linux program to me the other day, but I can't remember who or what program it was...


Inkscape is what you want for vector graphics on Linux. I use it for all my labels.


----------



## bonj (23/11/08)

Yes! That was it. It was possibly you that mentioned it last time. Pity apt-get tells me it's 20MB to download the required packages, and I'm being shaped to 64Kbps  Should only be a week though and I'll be back to full speed.


----------



## tdack (23/11/08)

After a few beers and a bit of cursing I managed to get Illustrator to turn this out for me. I also found some Scotch self laminating sheets that are about 7x10cm combined with a velcro spot they are just right as tap labels too.


----------



## schooey (23/11/08)




----------



## paullys brew (24/11/08)

I dont use labels on any of my bottles.. Ive found the quickest & easiest way to remove them is to give a good rinse in hot water( or boiling if u wish), straight after drinking. 9 out of 10 times they'll come straight off..

If not I use one of those dishwashing scourer type brushes that u fill inside with detergent(coles or woolworths). About 5 seconds per bottle & its done.. Just be sure to try & keep on the outside of the bottle, I normally stick my thumb inside the bottle to avoid detergent getting in, & rinse thoroughly with water to remove any traces of detergent..

Sounds like a PITA but only takes a sec. & beats the shit out of soaking

Give it a go!!


----------



## wambesi (24/11/08)

Vector based (such as illustrator) make the design so much easier, then I import to photoshop for some little touch ups and the like.


----------



## Fermented (24/11/08)

+1 for Inkscape and GIMP.

Be careful with Inkscape's dimensions. Somehow the SVGs it outputs aren't stable and can scale all on their own. It also makes and error of about 24% enlargement when outputting to PDF. It also tends to interact somewhat unpredictably from printer driver to printer driver. If I set up a job for the inkjet, it needs to be checked before running it to the colour laser.

I love Linux but I miss working with Illustrator and Photoshop - they're so very predictable (mostly... except on urgent jobs when there was no chance to check the film or plates... grrr...).

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## devo (24/11/08)

Here is a design I've settled on for my Belgian double ale(dubbel) that I'm planning on giving out to family this xmas.


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/11/08)

devo said:


> Here is a design I've settled on for my Belgian double ale(dubbel) that I'm planning on giving out to family this xmas.
> 
> View attachment 22765



:super: Respect !!

Warren -


----------



## bigholty (24/11/08)

Those self-adhesive printable labels that come on A4 sheets (Avery, etc) are a real pain in the coit to remove. They are easy to print on and apply, but even after a 2-day soak in napisan solution you still need to scrape/scrub some residual goo off each bottle. I was going to use them on my case-swap beer, but I think I'll go for plain paper and some water-based adhesive like weak PVA solution, milk, glue-stik, etc. Cheers.


----------



## wambesi (28/11/08)

bigh said:


> Those self-adhesive printable labels that come on A4 sheets (Avery, etc) are a real pain in the coit to remove. They are easy to print on and apply, but even after a 2-day soak in napisan solution you still need to scrape/scrub some residual goo off each bottle. I was going to use them on my case-swap beer, but I think I'll go for plain paper and some water-based adhesive like weak PVA solution, milk, glue-stik, etc. Cheers.



What bottles are you using? I find on my PET bottles they can be a PITA (but I only use two per batch) but on the glass they come off with almost no effort.
Usually while the bottle is on the bench half full still the condensation is enough to remove it.

Just my 2c!


----------



## Fermented (28/11/08)

If it's on glass, you can use eucalyptus oil (a little on a cloth) to remove the adhesive scum by rubbing or set a wet sponge on it for five minutes and then it will wipe off pretty easily.

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## Franko (30/11/08)

Well I'm going to get into etching beer glasses soon (hopefully)
So here's a little something I put together for Pumpy's own glasses and my own 

Franko


----------



## Fermented (30/11/08)

Very cool!


----------



## barls (30/11/08)

Franko said:


> Well I'm going to get into etching beer glasses soon (hopefully)
> So here's a little something I put together for Pumpy's own glasses and my own
> 
> Franko


hey franko i saw a similar label when over in the states. it was at big river for their red rocket ale. i know i enjoyed a fair few while over there


----------



## drsmurto (8/12/08)

Scored a bunch of these recently except they are all tooheys branded. 

Was hoping to whip up a logo for each beer and stick them to the decals. Long term plan is to make permanent logos for the few house beers.

I noticed that most of you use adobe illustrator to whip up your logos. Any others progs you would recommend? I tried word art and that just frustrated the hell out of me. Paint shop doesnt seem to do much.

i would also like to be able to whip up a brewery logo to stick to my bottles for case swaps etc.

Any other sources of inspiration? Sites with beer related artwork?


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/12/08)

Smurto

Brands of the World is a good place to source Vector/EPS formats. Just key in a beer brand you'd like to use as a template and it will provide the artwork.

Being EPS they can be manipulated in Photoshop, Illustrator or CorelDraw. :icon_cheers: 

With apologies to Foster's you could wind up with something like this.  

Warren -


----------



## drsmurto (8/12/08)

DrSmurto's Fosters Golden Ale :lol: 

Cheers for the link Wazza.


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/12/08)

Hahaha I know what you want.  

Warren -


----------



## Fermented (8/12/08)

I like it... but pray tell, what is Nigerian Ale?  Does it offer you twenty-one million US dollars suspended in a bank account belonging to a deceased engineer? 

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## Jase71 (8/12/08)

Hmmm, I went to edit the text and it deleted the post. So as I mentioned, I made my first beer label yesterday..... 

As to what Nigerian Ale is, I don't really know what the brew would be considered as. But with the addition of caramalt and crystal grain, it was a whole lot darker than I expected. If you can find it in yourselves to transfer $50k to me via Paypal, I can finally get my camera out of the safe deposit box in Geneva in order to take a photograph of the beverage. You can trust me, I make beer for Nigeria. 


​


----------



## wambesi (8/12/08)

DrSmurto said:


> I noticed that most of you use adobe illustrator to whip up your logos. Any others progs you would recommend? I tried word art and that just frustrated the hell out of me. Paint shop doesnt seem to do much.



DrSmurto, If you haven't already seen/read about GIMP, then check it out.
It's a Photoshop type program, as for vector based packages I'm unsure of any others as I now use the Adobe suite at work so I dont play with the "freebies" out there anymore.

I used GIMP a few years ago and it was quite good, I know a few people here use it too, available for both Windows & Linux.


----------



## bonj (8/12/08)

wambesi said:


> I used GIMP a few years ago and it was quite good, I know a few people here use it too, available for both Windows & Linux.


And Mac and Solaris... you name it.

+1 for The GIMP. It's even better now than it was a couple of years ago, and way more stable than it was back in the version 1 days.


----------



## raven19 (8/12/08)

Jase71 said:


> If you can find it in yourselves to transfer $50k to me via Paypal, I can finally get my camera out of the safe deposit box in Geneva in order to take a photograph of the beverage. You can trust me, I make beer for Nigeria.



Just send me your account details and make a $150 deposit, and I'll arrange the 50K one day reeeallll soon! :lol: 

ps - nice label there Jase - can you confirm the software you used?


----------



## Jase71 (8/12/08)

raven19 said:


> Just send me your account details and make a $150 deposit, and I'll arrange the 50K one day reeeallll soon! :lol:
> 
> ps - nice label there Jase - can you confirm the software you used?



Thanks for the feedback. I used Photoshop. Although the centre was ripped off from elsewhere, as was the title scroll. The 'burst' image is a huge px win-ding (fleurons) with some shadow effects etc.


----------



## Fermented (9/12/08)

Jase71 said:


> As to what Nigerian Ale is, I don't really know what the brew would be considered as. But with the addition of caramalt and crystal grain, it was a whole lot darker than I expected.


I can think of another name for it but as this isn't /b/ I would get my ass kicked harshly. 


And Dr Smurto... take a look at Inkscape. It's the nearest open source thing to Illustrator to be found. Just like Illustrator, it's not very intuitive, it has a mile-high learning curve and it's a darned good vector based illustration package but it's not really 100% suitable for professional pre-press, etc but it is excellent for everyday use. Don't use the native SVG file format - it has scaling issues. Output to PDF and you will be plased as punch. Here's where to get it: http://www.inkscape.org/download/?lang=en

+1 on GIMP. Good stuff, especially for the price. Lacks the finesse of Photoshop but it has no equal at the price.  Give up on the applications included with Windoze - they're more likely to drive you barmy than deliver a result that one could be really pleased with.

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## drsmurto (9/12/08)

Downloaded GIMP last night, takes a while on my lightning fast dial up connection  Gave me plenty of time to stick pins into the nether regions of my Sol Trujillo voodoo doll.....

Now i just have 3 nights to master it and get my case swap labels printed.....

This for a person who failed finger painting in kindy....

Warrens logo might just get a run after all..... h34r:


----------



## Mitchell (16/12/08)

Thought I'd have a crack at this label bisso. Being forced to bottle my Scottish ale (I'm a keg man) for the Xmas lottery winner got me all inspired. Downloaded InkScape... and came up with this:


----------



## Fermented (16/12/08)

Sweet! Clean look, graphics and text tie in well, not visually noisy, just *impact*. Grand effort!

I'b buy it if it was in the bottlo. 

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## reviled (16/12/08)

Dont suppose anyone has seen a pic of a really drunk person on the drums that I could use in a label? I havnt been able to find anything <_< Youd think it would be a fairly common thing to see :lol:


----------



## Jase71 (16/12/08)

reviled said:


> Dont suppose anyone has seen a pic of a really drunk person on the drums that I could use in a label? I havnt been able to find anything <_< Youd think it would be a fairly common thing to see :lol:



Google "John Bonham" + "Led Zeppelin"


----------



## reviled (16/12/08)

Jase71 said:


> Google "John Bonham" + "Led Zeppelin"



Tried that, he just doesnt ever look smashed enough, keith moon would be my next bet :lol: 

True story, mate of mines dad is John Bonhams cousin, my cheap claim to fame


----------



## reviled (16/12/08)

This could work? - Again, not really drunk, just playing hard, even tho he most likely is drunk as a skunk right there :lol:


----------



## reviled (16/12/08)

Or... Im not sure what to use, what do you guys think?


----------



## Fermented (16/12/08)

Depends on the label style you're shooting for.

If you're after something lo-fi and edgy, then the second one is it. 

If you're shooting for something more contemporary, then the first one. 

What kind of layout did you have in mind? Look? Feel? (Hey - I'm technically on holidays and it still feels like I am taking client briefs. )

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## warrenlw63 (16/12/08)

reviled said:


> Or... Im not sure what to use, what do you guys think?



Or... :beerbang: 

Edit: for more pics just put "muppets animal" or similar into Google.

Warren -


----------



## reviled (16/12/08)

OMG, youve opened a can of worms there "Animal" is my nickname when im on the drums cos apparantly I flail like him :lol: 

Im not really sure what im after, something contemperary I guess, hmmm, guess ive got some thinking to do... Could you give me an example of something?


----------



## Katherine (16/12/08)




----------



## Fermented (16/12/08)

Hey Reviled

Do you want an oval label like Mitchell's fine effort or some other shape?

Have a quick think and let me know. I'm lunching in front of the poota and can whip up something basic for you tool around with if you like.

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## Supra-Jim (16/12/08)

Could this be the drunken drummer you seek?


----------



## Fermented (16/12/08)

lol - the Google-fu is strong in this one. 

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## reviled (16/12/08)

I cant see that Pic Supra-Jim, bugger, it must be a blocked site from work??? <_< Can you try uploade it pretty please?

Fermented - I guess an Oval shape would be the go? More professional one would think? Would fully appreciate if you could knock something up roughly so I can get an idea, in fact, it would be more than awesome :icon_cheers:


----------



## Supra-Jim (16/12/08)

Fermented said:


> lol - the Google-fu is strong in this one.
> 
> Cheers - Fermented.



But i sense a dark side, hmmmm... the SafeSearch is switched off..... much trouble with this one there will be


----------



## Fermented (16/12/08)

reviled said:


> Fermented - I guess an Oval shape would be the go? More professional one would think? Would fully appreciate if you could knock something up roughly so I can get an idea, in fact, it would be more than awesome :icon_cheers:


No wuckers. Working on a rectangular one at the moment, using the yellowish pic. 

I had an idea for the Animal one in an oval label. 

Wanna give me some copy (text)? At the moment it's set as "Reviled's Animal Ale". 




Supra-Jim said:


> But i sense a dark side, hmmmm... the SafeSearch is switched off..... much trouble with this one there will be


10 points to the man with a great sense of humour!

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## reviled (16/12/08)

Fermented said:


> No wuckers. Working on a rectangular one at the moment, using the yellowish pic.
> 
> I had an idea for the Animal one in an oval label.
> 
> ...



Ive been thinking "Drunken Drummer Brewery" or "Drunken Drummer Ales" something along those lines? 

Again, youre a legend and thanks heaps mate :beerbang: My sis promised to do it, but you know what 18 year old girls are like <_<


----------



## Fermented (16/12/08)

Just a quickie... sorry - had customers calling. 

BRB with the oval.

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## Fermented (16/12/08)

reviled said:


> Ive been thinking "Drunken Drummer Brewery" or "Drunken Drummer Ales" something along those lines?


OK - wilco.



reviled said:


> ...but you know what 18 year old girls are like <_<


I remember... [eyes go misty... remembering being YDFOC... and girlies whose brains obviously still hadn't been used...]


----------



## reviled (16/12/08)

Fermented said:


> Just a quickie... sorry - had customers calling.
> 
> BRB with the oval.
> 
> Cheers - Fermented.



Thats a wicked font aye! I like it! :icon_cheers:


----------



## warrenlw63 (16/12/08)

Aye bugger it. In a fit of boredom I thought I'd do a label... This is my latest Dubbel. :icon_drunk: 

Warren -


----------



## Fermented (16/12/08)

reviled said:


> Thats a wicked font aye! I like it! :icon_cheers:


Just trying to find a decent resolution image of Animal... they're all piss poor and won't print well. 

I was trying to find a more metal font in my collection, but there's like >5000 fonts so it all takes time. I was kinda thinking 'Cradle of Filth' kinda style, but would take half a day for something that heavy and detailed. And maybe a touch too heavy for your style too?

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## reviled (16/12/08)

Fermented said:


> Just trying to find a decent resolution image of Animal... they're all piss poor and won't print well.
> 
> I was trying to find a more metal font in my collection, but there's like >5000 fonts so it all takes time. I was kinda thinking 'Cradle of Filth' kinda style, but would take half a day for something that heavy and detailed. And maybe a touch too heavy for your style too?
> 
> Cheers - Fermented.



Nothings too heavy for this drummer :super: :lol: 

Warren, that looks pretty good for a quicky! Nice OG for a dubbel!


----------



## Fermented (16/12/08)

Hey Reviled

Just a quickie... needs some more detail work to make it really pop.

If you have Illustrator or Inkscape then I can send you a PDF or and SVG so that you can make it to your taste. I have a couple more ideas, but I'm short on time this afternoon (Chrissy drinks with customers) and some tag lines for brews are really NSFW but relevant to speed metal, etc.

I have some more fonts that are a bit harder, but haven't installed them as ad agencies, etc really tend to be a little lighter. 

Let me know what you think. 

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## Jase71 (16/12/08)

Metallica AND Maiden font. Wow.


----------



## Fermented (16/12/08)

One more with the font you liked. Harder to read, or maybe I just need to put my specs on. 

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## Katherine (16/12/08)

unreadable


----------



## Fermented (16/12/08)

Text unreadable or image not viewable?


----------



## Jase71 (16/12/08)

Fermented said:


> Text unreadable or image not viewable?



She's blind drunk. It's midday in WA.


----------



## Fermented (16/12/08)

It's 14:22 here and I'm on my second longie and more drinking to be done with customers later (bloody Manhattan drinking pansies).

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## Katherine (16/12/08)

text unreadable... Im at work so no Im not blind drunk!


----------



## Fantoman (16/12/08)

I only have 2 words for you...

Tommy... Lee! :super:


----------



## Fermented (16/12/08)

Katie said:


> text unreadable... Im at work so no Im not blind drunk!


Thought as much on both counts.  

Although my mates at Cottesloe are already at least four sheets from what I can hear on the phone. And that's a late start for them (fishos).

Any hints on what would make a better hard-rock / metal / thrashcore label, Katie?  Open to critique and improvement as it's really not a style I've worked to very often (umm... once in 1996 I think).

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## Katherine (16/12/08)

At the OBH Im thinking or the Cott....

I liked the first one (apparently a Maiden rip off) but me heavy metal no way!


----------



## Fermented (16/12/08)

Didn't know it was Maiden. I've only got one of their vinyls (Seventh Son, I think).  

I just looked through my fonts and picked what looked to be up to the job. Meh.  Installing the rest of my fonts (about 12000 more) just for fun and to see what can be played with for my own label and new paying jobs next year. 

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## Effect (16/12/08)

Here is my first attempt at getting a beer label / logo


----------



## drsmurto (16/12/08)

Joey Jardine anyone - Link


----------



## shellnaf (16/12/08)

Fermented, could you tell me the name of the fonts you used, mainly the name of the metallica looking one? I have to have it.

Thanks
Nathan


----------



## Goofinder (16/12/08)

shellnaf said:


> Fermented, could you tell me the name of the fonts you used, mainly the name of the metallica looking one? I have to have it.


Might be this one: http://www.dafont.com/pastor-of-muppets.font

I get lots of fonts from there for use on labels.


----------



## Fermented (16/12/08)

"Drunken Drummer Brewery" font = 'Metal Lord' Ultrabold
"Brutal Ale' = 'Pastor of Muppets' Normal

Best of luck!

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## brendo (16/12/08)

Fermented said:


> 'Pastor of Muppets' Normal



That is freakin brillant!!!


----------



## shellnaf (16/12/08)

Thanks guys, much appreciated.


----------



## schooey (16/12/08)




----------



## reviled (17/12/08)

Wow   Just logged on this morning to see all of this, im speechless, thats some awesome work guys!

Fermented - Definately liked the first one more due to the fonts, loving the Metallica font, so awesome :icon_cheers: 

Schooey - That pic is the business! Where did you get it? Or did you draw it yourself? It looks really wicked!


----------



## Fermented (17/12/08)

Awesome work, Schooey. How did you do it?

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## schooey (17/12/08)

Nah I can't take the credit for the pic, I nicked it off the net... h34r: 

I just chopped it a bit with P/shop 7 and added the borders text etc...


----------



## schooey (18/1/09)




----------



## MarkBastard (18/1/09)

Jesus I was wondering how so many people had good beer logos.

Franko you are a genius.


----------



## Franko (18/1/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Jesus I was wondering how so many people had good beer logos.
> 
> Franko you are a genius.



Thanks mate

Franko


----------



## quantocks (18/1/09)

you guys can make your own labels at http://brewtopia.com.au/ , just make your label and instead of buying it right click on the image and Save As, then you have a free beer label


----------



## MarkBastard (18/1/09)

quantocks said:


> you guys can make your own labels at http://brewtopia.com.au/ , just make your label and instead of buying it right click on the image and Save As, then you have a free beer label



Gee you're right, that pink one is amazing.


----------



## raven19 (21/1/09)

Using Photoshop for this one... a bit of playing around.


----------



## Barramundi (21/1/09)

quantocks said:


> you guys can make your own labels at http://brewtopia.com.au/ , just make your label and instead of buying it right click on the image and Save As, then you have a free beer label




only problem with that is they watermark it with there info down the side of all their labels


----------



## raven19 (21/1/09)

I could stay up all night, great fun learning this software...., not sure the boss would like that though...


----------



## Franko (22/1/09)

It's been a while since I posted here.
I've been working on a few labels here and there and its time for a post.

Something I put together for Ham2k 
(Farm Graphic by Him)


More to come soon
Franko


----------



## Franko (22/1/09)

Something I put together for my boss at work for a bit of a Christmas laugh.
I had these professionally printed and put on red wine bottles for him for the boys at work.
For the record his a big bellied fella and he asked me to make him look good :lol: 
Franko


----------



## Franko (22/1/09)

Been playing around with your IPA label schooey
here's the main portion still not finished yet I'm not a fan of the "All Star" bit I did

Franko


----------



## raven19 (22/1/09)

Franko, some really schmick work there!
Keep em coming!
Cheers.


----------



## wambesi (24/1/09)

Hey, I've done a redesign.
The "chockos" are gone  and replaced with a nice barley pic, although pics may change depending on brews etc.

Anyway, take a peek. Let me know what you think.


----------



## schooey (24/1/09)

Franko said:


> Been playing around with your IPA label schooey
> here's the main portion still not finished yet I'm not a fan of the "All Star" bit I did
> 
> Franko



Nice work, Franko, cheers. But I kinda want to stick with the same round format for all my labels. Man has to have some uniformity in his life somewhere..


----------



## eric8 (24/1/09)

great to see some new work Franko, they look the ducks nuts!


----------



## peas_and_corn (24/1/09)

Franko, do you have the time to throw something together for me?


----------



## glennheinzel (24/1/09)

Designed by Kommandant. Now all I have to do is brew a DoppelBock.


----------



## bennyc (24/1/09)

Here's a current possibility...not really sure about it though - still playing around...


----------



## MattC (26/1/09)

Ive seeing all these awesome logos on this thread and Ive been keen to learn how. I realised the only way was to sit down and play on Photoshop, which I did yesterday and today. Here are my first four creations!!!


----------



## Pumpy (26/1/09)

MattC said:


> Ive seeing all these awesome logos on this thread and Ive been keen to learn how. I realised the only way was to sit down and play on Photoshop, which I did yesterday and today. Here are my first four creations!!!




Great logo MattC


Pumpy


----------



## MattC (26/1/09)

Thanks Pumpy, still not as good as yours though!!!


----------



## wambesi (26/1/09)

MattC said:


> Thanks Pumpy, still not as good as yours though!!!



Franko does some really good work, you'll find a lot of the logos here have been done by him.
If you know how to use Illustrator/Photoshop or equivalents you can do some awesome stuff.

I think I'm finally happy with mine for now, but I'm always tinkering.....


----------



## MattC (26/1/09)

wambesi said:


> Franko does some really good work, you'll find a lot of the logos here have been done by him.
> If you know how to use Illustrator/Photoshop or equivalents you can do some awesome stuff.
> 
> I think I'm finally happy with mine for now, but I'm always tinkering.....




I agree, twas Franko's creations that inspired me to learn!!! I think your logo is awesome wambesi, maybe liked the hops one better though. I feel that ive only just begun, more tinkering when I have the time!! Ive spent two days on photoshop and I feel I have only just begun to appreciate its power!!!


----------



## wambesi (27/1/09)

MattC said:


> I agree, twas Franko's creations that inspired me to learn!!! I think your logo is awesome wambesi, maybe liked the hops one better though. I feel that ive only just begun, more tinkering when I have the time!! Ive spent two days on photoshop and I feel I have only just begun to appreciate its power!!!



Thanks Matt.
I use Photoshop everyday at work and I'd use maybe 10% of its capability!
It is a very powerful program, almost impossible to learn completely.


----------



## Bill8o (22/2/09)

I've recently discovered Green Bullet hops and have fallen in love with them, and with such a cool name I thought I'd make a beer lable. I couldn't have done it without the inspiration I got from all of the other cool lables in this thread.


----------



## browndog (22/2/09)

Bill8o said:


> I've recently discovered Green Bullet hops and have fallen in love with them, and with such a cool name I thought I'd make a beer lable. I couldn't have done it without the inspiration I got from all of the other cool lables in this thread.
> View attachment 24910



Mate, you are going to give Franko a run for his money with work like that, absolutely oustanding.

cheers

Browndog

edit:spelin


----------



## Franko (22/2/09)

Bill8o said:


> I've recently discovered Green Bullet hops and have fallen in love with them, and with such a cool name I thought I'd make a beer lable. I couldn't have done it without the inspiration I got from all of the other cool lables in this thread.
> View attachment 24910



Nice work mate looks great

Franko


----------



## Bizier (22/2/09)

Bill8o said:


> I've recently discovered Green Bullet hops and have fallen in love with them, and with such a cool name I thought I'd make a beer lable. I couldn't have done it without the inspiration I got from all of the other cool lables in this thread.
> View attachment 24910



That is killer work.


----------



## Jakechan (22/2/09)

I stumbled across this very interesting design site. The guy obviously worked with the Gruen Transfer (as a guest designer maybe?) to come up with a full suite of beer labels for their TV show, and the pretend Gruen Beer. 

But its a great insight into the design process. Well worth the look. And the labels he came up with are pretty good I reckon.

http://justcreativedesign.com/2008/10/30/t...r-label-part-1/







Cheers,
Jake


PS. Unfortunately though his lack of beer knowledge shines through with these clangers:  

_"The beer is Double Hopped. (ie. how a beer can be an Ale, Bitter, Lager, etc.)"
__"I should also mention that doubled hopped beer is usually more on the darker side and that is another reason why I pursued with this design."_


And for the sake of completeness here's the Gruen Beer ad


----------



## Josh (22/2/09)

Interesting read. I voted for the brown.


----------



## MagooMan (22/2/09)

Here is my effort for my Forbidden Fruit clone......very amateurish


----------



## reg (23/2/09)

I just put illustrator and photoshop on my pc.
Can anyone send me some templates or something to fool around with as I have never used these programs before.

Cheers in advance

Reg

edit: spelling


----------



## Cocko (23/2/09)

Hey Reg,

This link may come in handy for ya!

I hope it helps!

Cheers


----------



## Suds_Moustache (23/2/09)

I did these ones on Publisher:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...p?showuser=9793

Took a while to get the template right and I am still experimenting with designs. The one I used was the "label" template (if you go into "templates when you first create a new document you will see what I mean). I chose the one closest suited to a beer type label and googled "publisher insert image" to work out how to get my images where I wanted them. 


I can type up a bit of a how to if you like, gotta get back to work though 

edit: ok so it's Create new doc (or whatever it's called)>templates>labels>sticker>avery3113
then I resized the circle shape manually and added my images etc


----------



## reg (26/2/09)

After trying to use some of these programs I have just given up as my heads really sore.

If someone can help it would be appreciated.

I really like Festers fermenting labels which were put up on page 12 of this thread in May 2006.

I would like something similar, with Grumpy's Brewhaus and a picture of something like Shrek.

Anybody able to assist a drawing deficient male.

Cheers
Reg


----------



## reg (4/3/09)

Thanks to warrenlw63 I now have a brewery logo and some labels to stick on different beers for case swaps etc


Thanks for the time and effort Warren

Cheers
Reg
Now I just have to work out how to attach it to my signature line


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/3/09)

Hey my pleasure Reg  ... Anybody who supposedly looks like Shrek can use all the help they can get.  

Warren -


----------



## kirem (17/3/09)

thanks to Franko.

View attachment 25483

View attachment 25484

View attachment 25485


----------



## MagooMan (19/3/09)

Here is my next label for a slighty hoppier than usual cerveza...


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (20/3/09)

MagooMan said:


> Here is my next label for a slighty hoppier than usual cerveza...



Looks like one of the Wiggles with a hairy top lip and a sombrero on!

I like it :icon_chickcheers: !

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63 (20/3/09)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Looks like one of the Wiggles with a hairy top lip and a sombrero on!
> 
> I like it :icon_chickcheers: !
> 
> ...



Maybe Jeff PhAT after a tte--tte with Mr. Meldrum? h34r: 

Warren -


----------



## eric8 (20/3/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Maybe Jeff PhAT after a tte--tte with Mr. Meldrum? h34r:
> 
> Warren -


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## jonocarroll (29/3/09)

Bill8o said:


> I've recently discovered Green Bullet hops and have fallen in love with them, and with such a cool name I thought I'd make a beer lable. I couldn't have done it without the inspiration I got from all of the other cool lables in this thread.


Ditto. I'm brewing an IPA with Green Bullet - a NZ hop - for a challenge so I figured I'd name it appropriately (tongue-in-cheek). Actual file is crystal clear (SVG), but I added a non-vector graphic element, so I can't really resize well for the forum. My first attempt at a label:

Edit: colours seem a bit different to what I have locally. Also, the bottling date is a placeholder - it's still in the fermenter.


----------



## Cocko (29/3/09)

Absolute gold!!

Well done QB!


----------



## AussieGuy (4/4/09)

I just wanted to say Franko, your work is nothing but amazing. I personally have photoshop, but have not a clue on how you produce those sensational logo's. 

Cheers,
AussieGuy


----------



## Batz (4/4/09)

AussieGuy said:


> I just wanted to say Franko, your work is nothing but amazing. I personally have photoshop, but have not a clue on how you produce those sensational logo's.
> 
> Cheers,
> AussieGuy




He's a master alright,and he creates what you want from an explanation, truly amazing.
One of his very early creations was my Batz logo,I'm one eyed yes, but I still think it's one of his best.





Franko I've had this logo for years now and consider it my own but would you allow me to enter in in the BYO label comp.? .
You as creator of course.

Batz


----------



## Franko (4/4/09)

Batz said:


> He's a master alright,and he creates what you want from an explanation, truly amazing.
> One of his very early creations was my Batz logo,I'm one eyed yes, but I still think it's one of his best.
> 
> 
> ...



Batz I'm more than happy for you to enter it mate still to this day its one of my favorites I remember having a few beers the night I created it and woke up next morning and looked at the pc and went "geez I must drink and design more often"

Franko


----------



## Franko (4/4/09)

AussieGuy said:


> I just wanted to say Franko, your work is nothing but amazing. I personally have photoshop, but have not a clue on how you produce those sensational logo's.
> 
> Cheers,
> AussieGuy



Thanks mate


----------



## Batz (4/4/09)

Franko said:


> Batz I'm more than happy for you to enter it mate still to this day its one of my favorites I remember having a few beers the night I created it and woke up next morning and looked at the pc and went "geez I must drink and design more often"
> 
> Franko




OK we're in.

You did that while you were pissed? No wonder I like it! :lol: 

Batz


----------



## Franko (4/4/09)

Batz said:


> OK we're in.
> 
> You did that while you were pissed? No wonder I like it! :lol:
> 
> Batz



It gets my creative juices going :lol: 

must do it more often

Hope it does well
Franko


----------



## Zwickel (4/4/09)

gday mates,

some beautiful pieces of Francos work are decorating my fridge, thanks to Screwy and Batz for that:


----------



## Batz (4/4/09)

Zwickel said:


> gday mates,
> 
> some beautiful pieces of Francos work are decorating my fridge, thanks to Screwy and Batz for that:
> 
> ...




Great, Batz Brewery stickers in Germany !
I have also put the stickers you gave me up in the brew room , the same as one on your fridge.
Every night I take the wife out and show it to her , I don't think she can read German  

Batz


----------



## bindi (4/4/09)

Zwickel said:


> gday mates,
> 
> some beautiful pieces of Francos work are decorating my fridge, thanks to Screwy and Batz for that:
> 
> ...




Not bad, you want one of Franko best, PM me and I will send you mine Zwickel, I still think Batzs is the best [after mine].
The man [Franko] is the best and wasted at his "real job".


----------



## jayandcath (4/4/09)

And from what I am lead to believe Franko, There's a Red Rocket Brewery shirt getting around Germany as well. I didn't have any stickers to give to Zwickel, so I gave him my Red Rocket shirt.........Hope you don't mind.  
Just waiting for better weather, and he said he'll post a few pick of him out and about.

Jay


----------



## Zwickel (4/4/09)

jayandcath said:


> And from what I am lead to believe Franko, There's a Red Rocket Brewery shirt getting around Germany as well. I didn't have any stickers to give to Zwickel, so I gave him my Red Rocket shirt.........Hope you don't mind.
> Just waiting for better weather, and he said he'll post a few pick of him out and about.
> 
> Jay



here it comes, today Im brewing:


----------



## Franko (4/4/09)

My Goodness I love it

Franko


----------



## jayandcath (4/4/09)

Franko said:


> My Goodness I love it
> 
> Franko



So mate, How's "The Orphanage" coming along Franko. Had any ideas......

Jay


----------



## Supra-Jim (8/4/09)

Franko,

Any chance i could get you to wave your magic wand over my rather crappy MSWord/Paint attempt below?

Need a nice spanky label i can be proud of! 

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## Franko (9/4/09)

Its been a while since I've posted new labels/logos the list is very very very long but I'm going to get thru it.

So here's Peas&Corns new logo I hope you like it mate.
I made a few changes to your sketch I feel it looks much better this way

Franko


----------



## chappo1970 (9/4/09)

Franko you are a genius! I wish I had the talent you have in you little finger...

Absolutely love it! :beerbang:


----------



## Franko (9/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Franko you are a genius! I wish I had the talent you have in you little finger...
> 
> Absolutely love it! :beerbang:



Thanks mate I just hope P&C likes it he hasn't seen it yet

Franko


----------



## chappo1970 (9/4/09)

If he doesn't love it there something completely wrong with him in the head  .... Geez I'll claim it he doesn't want it! You really have an eye for this mate. Good work... I might have to see if I can bribe one outta ya! :lol:


----------



## bradsbrew (9/4/09)

franko the design is absolutely first class, looks great... except you made a bit of a mistake on the tying up her top and well...... its come loose between you drawing it and you posting the picture. just thought i'd bring that to your attention to save any embarresment  :lol: :lol: 

cheers Brad


----------



## Franko (9/4/09)

bradsbrew said:


> franko the design is absolutely first class, looks great... except you made a bit of a mistake on the tying up her top and well...... its come loose between you drawing it and you posting the picture. just thought i'd bring that to your attention to save any embarresment  :lol: :lol:
> 
> cheers Brad


Yeh I just couldn't help myself she has too much talent 

Franko


----------



## clean brewer (9/4/09)

> Its been a while since I've posted new labels/logos the list is very very very long but I'm going to get thru it.



Hey Franko,

Could I be on the list at the 3rd very of the very, very, very long??

Great work on that one for P & C..  

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Screwtop (9/4/09)

Zwickel said:


> gday mates,
> 
> some beautiful pieces of Francos work are decorating my fridge, thanks to Screwy and Batz for that:
> 
> ...




Great, thanks Zwickel......hey Batz, pretty chuffed, having our stickers on a brewers fridge in Germany, and Franko how about Zwickel brewing in the Red Rocket Shirt, coooool.

On ya Zwickel.

Franko is one talented bloke alright :super:

Maybe time for a Zwickel Sticker?

Screwy


----------



## ham2k (9/4/09)

My latest effort for my brewery. It has been thru a few iterations. There is a front label, the back label and a neck label.


----------



## Franko (9/4/09)

looks nice cameron

Franko


----------



## big d (9/4/09)

Franko did my label quite some time ago and im still happy as with it.I also have a Batz brewery sticker on my fridge thanks to Batz however i never did get the design turned into stickers and for the life of me i cant remember who did these.
Any help appreciated guys.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Franko (9/4/09)

Oh shit my PM box has gone full

Franko


----------



## clean brewer (9/4/09)

Franko said:


> Oh shit my PM box has gone full
> 
> Franko



Had you received my 2 messages Franko???? h34r:


----------



## big d (9/4/09)

Stimulus package maybe Franko?


----------



## Franko (9/4/09)

clean brewer said:


> Had you received my 2 messages Franko???? h34r:



Yes mate


----------



## clean brewer (9/4/09)

Franko said:


> Yes mate



Cool.. :super:


----------



## KHB (10/4/09)

Franko said:


> Yes mate




Didi you recieve mine??


----------



## Batz (10/4/09)

big d said:


> Franko did my label quite some time ago and im still happy as with it.I also have a Batz brewery sticker on my fridge thanks to Batz however i never did get the design turned into stickers and for the life of me i cant remember who did these.
> Any help appreciated guys.
> 
> Cheers
> Big D




Hi Dave
Warb does the stickers mate,he's rarely on AHB so I'll PM you his email,and if anyone else wants it PM me as well.
I don't post email addys on the site for fear of spam.

Batz


----------



## peas_and_corn (10/4/09)

today I went to a brewday at QB's place, and I was chatting about how franko was working on a logo, and Jono said "It's already done! have a look" and I was _really_ impressed. Great job Franko, I'm totally happy with what you have done with my chicken scratchings


----------



## Franko (10/4/09)

Glad to hear you like it mate here it is again ammended sorry I got the name a little wrong but hey after a few few beers when the creative juices are flowing these thing happen

Franko


----------



## KHB (10/4/09)

Franko

Still wondering if you recieved my pm's??

Cheers KHB


----------



## big d (10/4/09)

Batz said:


> Hi Dave
> Warb does the stickers mate,he's rarely on AHB so I'll PM you his email,and if anyone else wants it PM me as well.
> I don't post email addys on the site for fear of spam.
> 
> Batz



Cheers Batz.
Email sent to Warbs and awaiting a reply.


----------



## Batz (11/4/09)

big d said:


> Cheers Batz.
> Email sent to Warbs and awaiting a reply.




You won't be disappointed with his work Dave,and he looks after AHB members.
Don't forget a sticker for my fridge .

Batz


----------



## yardy (11/4/09)

Batz said:


> Great, Batz Brewery stickers in Germany !
> 
> 
> Batz




they're bloody everywhere, i spotted one on a power station shut....

Yard


----------



## Batz (11/4/09)

yardy said:


> they're bloody everywhere, i spotted one on a power station shut....
> 
> Yard




Only one ! Your not looking.

Batz


----------



## yardy (11/4/09)

Batz said:


> Only one ! Your not looking.
> 
> Batz




too busy working and tripping over sleeping Fitters :lol: 

Yard


----------



## peas_and_corn (11/4/09)

Franko said:


> Glad to hear you like it mate here it is again ammended sorry I got the name a little wrong but hey after a few few beers when the creative juices are flowing these thing happen
> 
> Franko



Cheers, got the revised version, it's in my sig no worries.

Hmm, I need to get to making stickers and whatnot!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## MattC (23/5/09)

After tinkering and more additions.. I have the latest additions to the stables.....


Was thinking of doing up some coasters.

As for labels, how do you guys stick them on the bottles?


And one more question, Ive seen some of you have a rotating series of your logos in your signature, can anyone tell my how that is done???


----------



## clean brewer (23/5/09)

Nice work Matt... :beerbang:


----------



## Greg Lawrence (23/5/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Ditto. I'm brewing an IPA with Green Bullet - a NZ hop - for a challenge so I figured I'd name it appropriately (tongue-in-cheek). Actual file is crystal clear (SVG), but I added a non-vector graphic element, so I can't really resize well for the forum. My first attempt at a label:
> 
> 
> 800 x 431 (886.09K)<script type=text/javascript> //



Wanna chup Quantum Bro?


----------



## jonocarroll (23/5/09)

Gregor said:


> Wanna chup Quantum Bro?


Nah, bro - can't chew. I'm parched as though!


----------



## Greg Lawrence (23/5/09)

How bout a buckut & a huse Bro


----------



## Josh (24/5/09)

MattC said:


> After tinkering and more additions.. I have the latest additions to the stables.....
> 
> 
> Was thinking of doing up some coasters.
> ...


They look great Matt. I love the idea of the same design with different colours. Would look tops on a 5 tap font.


----------



## wambesi (6/6/09)

Here's my label for this years Anzac Ale.
Have gone for the "sandy" theme and I reckon it works pretty well.





Still tweaking it here and there but pretty much good to go.


----------



## Franko (6/6/09)

wambesi said:


> Here's my label for this years Anzac Ale.
> Have gone for the "sandy" theme and I reckon it works pretty well.
> 
> View attachment 27789
> ...



looking nice mate

Franko


----------



## Steve (6/6/09)

wambesi said:


> Here's my label for this years Anzac Ale.
> Have gone for the "sandy" theme and I reckon it works pretty well.
> 
> View attachment 27789
> ...




Very nice wambesi. MattC yours look cool too!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## petesbrew (23/6/09)

Wambesi, that is brilliant.

Here's my latest pathetic attempt. Haven't been arsed doing labels lately.

This is for my Village Idiot Medieval Amber... the new name fits in the label better though...


----------



## therook (23/6/09)

reg said:


> Thanks to warrenlw63 I now have a brewery logo and some labels to stick on different beers for case swaps etcView attachment 25160
> 
> 
> Thanks for the time and effort Warren
> ...




Warren also done mine which is down in the right hand corner.

He also does all my case swap labels and has come up with a pearler for this weeks swap

Rook


----------



## wetwired (19/7/09)

These are my first labels I did up, I spent a bit of time doing the ribbons and surrounding detail, and then I've just swapped out the images\text depending on the brew, that way I can reuse it in different variations. I can't take any credit for the images inside the logos as I stole them off google search and modified\combined them to my needs.

The first 2 are named after our cats 
The last one is named after the nelson sauvin hops I used in the brew.


----------



## argon (19/7/09)

wetwired said:


>



hahaha... Sexpanther... made from real bits of panther.... so you know it's good

great labels though sorry just first thing that jumped in to my head. I'll have to dig out some i have... a little abusive towards a mate of mine though, for a buck's party


----------



## Pumpy (19/7/09)

Love the Lord Nelson one Wet wired 

That is a classic 

Pumpy


----------



## mookiedoi (27/7/09)

What sticker or stamp material do you use for labels. And is there a way of printing them so the ink from the print wouldn't run when wet by condensation? I love getting creative with photoshop cs4. But printing of quality labels might be difficult. how do they work out?


----------



## crundle (27/7/09)

Here is one I designed on Inkscape for the AMB July case swap. Good fun to make, but took quite some time to get used to the software, but it is free, so I can't complain.




I just printed mine out on 100gsm paper on an inkjet printer, cut out the label then applied it to the bottles with milk. It sticks quite nicely and comes off when soaked in water.

Crundle


----------



## canon1ball (27/7/09)

crundle said:


> Here is one I designed on Inkscape for the AMB July case swap. Good fun to make, but took quite some time to get used to the software, but it is free, so I can't complain.



Nice work, Crundle!
What software do you use? Is it free to download?
Like to give it a go.
c1b


----------



## eric8 (27/7/09)

c1b, the part you quoted from Crundle says that he uses Inkscape,  .
I am looking at it now and you can download for free. Gimp is another you can download for free, I tried to use that but can't understand it at all. Might give the Inkscape a try.


----------



## bonj (27/7/09)

If you can't understand Gimp, you won't understand Inkscape either. I'm fine with the GIMP, but Inkscape is beyond me. Maybe I just haven't given it enough time to learn it.


----------



## mookiedoi (27/7/09)

crundle said:


> I just printed mine out on 100gsm paper on an inkjet printer, cut out the label then applied it to the bottles with milk. It sticks quite nicely and comes off when soaked in water.



Milk! i never would have thought of it. i will give it a shot.. better then scouring stickers off the ones reused


----------



## canon1ball (27/7/09)

eric8 said:


> c1b, the part you quoted from Crundle says that he uses Inkscape,  .
> I am looking at it now and you can download for free. Gimp is another you can download for free, I tried to use that but can't understand it at all. Might give the Inkscape a try.




Ah, yeah, checked the forum between other office work! Should have read the post carefully!




Anyhow, I'll check them out now. Thanks.
c1b


----------



## bonj (15/8/09)

I've had this idea floating around in my head for a while, so I messed around with Inkscape, and came up with this:


----------



## winkle (15/8/09)

Bonj said:


> I've had this idea floating around in my head for a while, so I messed around with Inkscape, and came up with this:



What ever happened to the big, fat hooker?


----------



## bonj (15/8/09)

winkle said:


> What ever happened to the big, fat hooker?


That was deemed not entirely appropriate to have plastered all over my beer fridge with young children around h34r:

edit: So I've chosen violent weapons instead


----------



## raven19 (15/8/09)

No 'hit & (your) missus' logo?   .............


----------



## glennheinzel (18/8/09)

Here's one of the ideas that I'm kicking around for my rauchbier.


----------



## eric8 (18/8/09)

Rukh said:


> Here's one of the ideas that I'm kicking around for my rauchbier.


Hand rolled, :lol: , thats a smokin label!! need some help taking a toke?


----------



## Katherine (18/8/09)

Hi Guys....

Was wondering if somebody could organise a banner for Australia's Biggest Brew Day 2010.... No hurry as yet as we have not got a date! It will be sometime in Winter...

Thank you

Katie


----------



## Greeno (18/8/09)

Hey guys, how do you go about laminating the logos to fit in a font, has anyone been able to do this??

cheers


----------



## crundle (18/8/09)

Wow! Some great labels coming out now.

I have got a good handle on Inkscape, but still suck big time with Gimp, but it looks like it can do anything you want with an image if you knew how.

Maybe you should have a competition for the banner Katie, along with some guidelines on what the banner should contain?

Crundle


----------



## glennheinzel (18/8/09)

Dene Halatau's move from the Magpies/Tigers to the Bulldogs was quite timely for my Bavarian Pilsener (with Hallertau hops)...


----------



## crundle (18/8/09)

Greeno said:


> Hey guys, how do you go about laminating the logos to fit in a font, has anyone been able to do this??
> 
> cheers



A quick google brought up an A4 laminator from Dick Smith Electronics for $35 - linky

I would guess that this might be able to do the job, but have never used one myself. Just had a look and found some info on how to do it from instructables.com, although this doesn't seem to show laminating - linky 2

cheers,

Crundle


----------



## Katherine (18/8/09)

crundle said:


> Wow! Some great labels coming out now.
> 
> I have got a good handle on Inkscape, but still suck big time with Gimp, but it looks like it can do anything you want with an image if you knew how.
> 
> ...



Im happy if somebody volunteers.... It would contain:

Australia's Biggest Brew Day for CHARITY and the date it is held. One day only next year!


----------



## cubbie (18/8/09)

Katie said:


> Im happy if somebody volunteers.... It would contain:
> 
> Australia's Biggest Brew Day for CHARITY and the date it is held. One day only next year!



Oh but i like the two days. I get to brew myself and then watch someone else brew.......

Great idea putting the banner out there for design.


----------



## Katherine (18/8/09)

cubbie said:


> Oh but i like the two days. I get to brew myself and then watch someone else brew.......
> 
> Great idea putting the banner out there for design.



Ok two days....


----------



## Katherine (18/8/09)

something like that... 

Join Australias Biggest Brew Weekend 2010!


----------



## Power Wolf (18/8/09)

Awesome labels people!
I've recently named my Home brewery and have been scribbling some pretty epic logos and labels. I can't wait to scan them and play with them on photoshop, it's gonna be so fun to stick them on with my ridiculous names and badly drawn art!!
Nice to see what people are doing though!!
Cheers!


----------



## Wonderwoman (18/8/09)

Bonj said:


> I've had this idea floating around in my head for a while, so I messed around with Inkscape, and came up with this:



clever name, clever logo... excellent idea!


----------



## Kleiny (18/8/09)

Just a couple of brewery ideas at the moment.





This one was a stencil i made a cuople of years ago.






Kleiny


----------



## crundle (18/8/09)

Kleiny said:


> Just a couple of brewery ideas at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love the second one Kleiny, and much less chance of an intellectual property lawsuit from Lego!

Crundle


----------



## bonj (18/8/09)

wonderwoman said:


> clever name, clever logo... excellent idea!


Thanks Wonderwoman. It was inspired by my interest in longbow archery and the fact that I regularly miss both my archery target and my brewing targets.


----------



## Barley Belly (18/8/09)

Here's mine


----------



## glennheinzel (18/8/09)

My logo for now...


----------



## glennheinzel (18/8/09)

eric8 said:


> Hand rolled, :lol: , thats a smokin label!! need some help taking a toke?



Umm... You can help drink the beer. 

FYI - My neighbour visited during the boil and mentioned that the place smelled "meaty". Gotta love the Rauchbier.


----------



## petesbrew (18/8/09)

The Rauchbier label looks great!


----------



## Wonderwoman (19/8/09)

Bonj said:


> Thanks Wonderwoman. It was inspired by my interest in longbow archery and the fact that I regularly miss both my archery target and my brewing targets.




I used to do archery too, so I secretly want to steal your logo!

edit - well not so secret anymore


----------



## eric8 (19/8/09)

Bonj said:


> If you can't understand Gimp, you won't understand Inkscape either. I'm fine with the GIMP, but Inkscape is beyond me. Maybe I just haven't given it enough time to learn it.


And i think you hit the nail on the head with that. I tried it last night and was all a bit confuggled. Can you add a picture taken with a camera to what you want to do?



Rukh said:


> Umm... You can help drink the beer.


Woohoo, I can manage that.


----------



## bonj (19/8/09)

eric8 said:


> And i think you hit the nail on the head with that. I tried it last night and was all a bit confuggled. Can you add a picture taken with a camera to what you want to do?


In the GIMP you can. My method with inkscape (because I'm inkscape impaired), is to draw in the GIMP and use the bitmap trace in inkscape to turn it into a vector image.
I have recently bought a graphics pad, so I should take the time to learn inkscape properly.


----------



## crundle (19/8/09)

Bonj said:


> In the GIMP you can. My method with inkscape (because I'm inkscape impaired), is to draw in the GIMP and use the bitmap trace in inkscape to turn it into a vector image.
> I have recently bought a graphics pad, so I should take the time to learn inkscape properly.




You can add images easily to Inkscape. All I do is use File/Import, or just drag the picture from its folder to the Inkscape window (in Ubuntu 9.04).

Here is a link to documentation covering some aspects - linky, and it is also an idea to google for some tutorials on Inkscape. It seems that Inkscape can't do embossing though which is an effect I was after for my brewery name on my label, so I may have to try doing that effect in another program.

How much did the graphics pad cost, that might be an idea to save time/effort.

Crundle


----------



## eric8 (19/8/09)

crundle said:


> You can add images easily to Inkscape. All I do is use File/Import, or just drag the picture from its folder to the Inkscape window (in Ubuntu 9.04).


I did import it, but couldn't figure out how to incorporate it into the label withought drawing over it and it disapearing. 

Lets be honest, I have no idea of what Bonj said above, so obviously I am not really going to understand how it works properly. I will just keep playing with it and see how I go.
:icon_cheers:


----------



## crundle (19/8/09)

eric8 said:


> I did import it, but couldn't figure out how to incorporate it into the label withought drawing over it and it disapearing.
> 
> Lets be honest, I have no idea of what Bonj said above, so obviously I am not really going to understand how it works properly. I will just keep playing with it and see how I go.
> :icon_cheers:



Took me a while to get the hang of it, but Inkscape and Gimp use layers, which is like having many sheets of clear plastic that you can draw on, and you can arrange them in any order you wish, so that you can have part of a picture showing, such as an oval shape, but you can put the writing on a layer above the oval so it shows up, and you can place a picture behind the oval shape so that it only shows up within the confines of the oval.

It is a bit tricky, but it is powerful, and free!

Crundle


----------



## randyrob (19/8/09)

Bonj said:


> I've had this idea floating around in my head for a while, so I messed around with Inkscape, and came up with this:



Lovely logo bonj.

Funny story : there used to be a brewery in aus called that same name and for some reason it didn't end up doing too well.


----------



## TidalPete (19/8/09)

eric8 said:


> Lets be honest, I have no idea of what Bonj said above, so obviously I am not really going to understand how it works properly. I will just keep playing with it and see how I go.




:icon_offtopic: 
Your'e lost eric??
Downloaded Irfanview yesterday & uninstalled a few hours later.
Take pity on those born in the '40's who can't even master Paint & want to plan for a great hop shirt idea to be screenprinted if it's ever finished?   
Better to just go to a graphics place & throw yourself at their mercy? :unsure: 
Any (Non software) ideas appreciated. 

TP


----------



## cdbrown (19/8/09)

I wish I knew how to operate the graphics programs, but not being creative and unable to even come up with a concept makes things even more difficult.


----------



## Scruffy (19/8/09)

cdbrown said:


> I wish I knew how to operate the graphics programs, but not being creative and unable to even come up with a concept makes things even more difficult.



Template...




Seriously though - are any templates available? free, naturally...


----------



## cdbrown (19/8/09)

That is far better than I could accomplish - good use of the spray paint feature in ms paint.


----------



## TidalPete (19/8/09)

cdbrown said:


> That is far better than I could accomplish - good use of the spray paint feature in ms paint.



Spray Paint feature? :huh: 

TP


----------



## cdbrown (19/8/09)

TidalPete said:


> Spray Paint feature? :huh:
> 
> TP



Is airbrush the correct term?


----------



## ausdb (19/8/09)

Here is a label I created for our last Christmas case swap, if you look at the picture I hope you can guess the name of my brewery? something about an animal of the cervidae family that can't see very well and also a pun on my brewing style / abilities




This was done in the inkscape and involved a learning experience with using the trace bitmap feature to cut the logo out of a scan of a handrawn image. The logo was one of a few sketches a friend of mine did, I asked him if he could do something taking the pi$$ out of a Tooheys label with the stag on it. I used to use a photo editing program but find inkscape whilst arcane to use at times, does a better result with the vector graphics especially when you are scaling and modifying text and shapes.

This logo was actually just printed out as Black using a laser printer onto a copper metallic sort of paper so the coloured parts are actually a white layer so thye would not print and the paper colour could come through, yes it used a fair bit of toner but I wasn't paying for the cartridges .

I normally just incorporate my logo into some sort of picture or change the text at the bottom and the sidebar to suit the beer but as I don't bottle much it doesn't get used very often.


----------



## bonj (19/8/09)

randyrob said:


> Lovely logo bonj.
> 
> Funny story : there used to be a brewery in aus called that same name and for some reason it didn't end up doing too well.


Really? that's funny.... I wonder if they came upon their name the same way.


----------



## bonj (19/8/09)

TidalPete said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> Your'e lost eric??
> Downloaded Irfanview yesterday & uninstalled a few hours later.
> Take pity on those born in the '40's who can't even master Paint & want to plan for a great hop shirt idea to be screenprinted if it's ever finished?
> ...



Pete, if it's just a single colour screen print you want, you can do it yourself the old fashioned way... draw it on paper, trace it onto transparency and use the photo sensitive emulsion on the screen (exposed to light)... the non-exposed bits (black on your transparency) wash off and you can screen print through it. For more colours you need some way of ensuring your multiple screens line up for each colour.


----------



## TidalPete (19/8/09)

Bonj said:


> Pete, if it's just a single colour screen print you want, you can do it yourself the old fashioned way... draw it on paper, trace it onto transparency and use the photo sensitive emulsion on the screen (exposed to light)... the non-exposed bits (black on your transparency) wash off and you can screen print through it. For more colours you need some way of ensuring your multiple screens line up for each colour.



Bonj,

Many thanks mate but it's the "For more colours you need some way of ensuring your multiple screens line up for each colour" that is making life hard ATM.  :icon_cheers: 
It's going to be a great tee shirt if it's ever finished but I'm in no hurry.

TP


----------



## eric8 (19/8/09)

TidalPete said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> Your'e lost eric??
> Downloaded Irfanview yesterday & uninstalled a few hours later.
> Take pity on those born in the '40's who can't even master Paint & want to plan for a great hop shirt idea to be screenprinted if it's ever finished?
> ...


:lol: , just cause I may be a bit younger certainly doesn't mean it comes any easier, lol. I am just glad I am not the only who can't understand how to use these programs. 
Maybe we need some lino and one of those tools to cut it out with, then paint the lino and there you have, a print. 
God I wish things where that easy!


----------



## argon (19/8/09)

Here's couple i knocked up a couple of years ago for a mate's buck's party... these are the only one'suitable for posting... the rest are much too offensive to be posting here h34r: 
I had them printed and applied to some tallies of a microbrewery we had knocked up for the weekend.

I did up some "clones" of the following;

Budweiser - reworded the entire label
Bec's - His wife's name is Bec
Guiness - renamed Princess
Hoffbrauhaus - renamed Philbrauhaus
Miller's - Philler's
Heineken - again not fit to mention what I made that into
Phils - Phil's
Kilkenny - Philkenny

I use alot of photoshop for work so took me about half a day to knock them all up.  

Obviously the mate's name is Phil :blink:


----------



## Jase (19/8/09)

Franko said:


> Yes mate



Hey Franko,

Did you get my message? 

It's only been five years! What's the hold up, brother? Ha ha!

Talk to you soon!

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## schooey (20/8/09)

Katie said:


> Im happy if somebody volunteers.... It would contain:
> 
> Australia's Biggest Brew Day for CHARITY and the date it is held. One day only next year!


----------



## Katherine (20/8/09)

schooey said:


> View attachment 29927




I love it... Not sure of the exact date yet! But that can easily be changed hey! 

Your a champ! Thank you very much!


----------



## petesbrew (11/9/09)

My latest effort.... pending un-pc approval by SWMBO, but I reckon it's pretty cool.


----------



## Screwtop (11/9/09)

petesbrew said:


> My latest effort.... pending un-pc approval by SWMBO, but I reckon it's pretty cool.
> 
> View attachment 30774




Does it have the desired effect, better send me the recipe :lol:


----------



## petesbrew (11/9/09)

Screwtop said:


> Does it have the desired effect, better send me the recipe :lol:


We'll see... carbonation shall be complete early next week.


----------



## jonocarroll (12/9/09)

In honor of my recent PhD submission, I hereby rename my oktoberfest. A new label seems fitting...


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (12/9/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> recent PhD submission



Congrats!


----------



## MaestroMatt (12/9/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> In honor of my recent PhD submission, I hereby rename my oktoberfest. A new label seems fitting...
> 
> View attachment 30823




That is an awesome label bro. How did you create it?


----------



## hefevice (13/9/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> In honor of my recent PhD submission, I hereby rename my oktoberfest. A new label seems fitting...



Awesome label, and Congrats!! What was the topic of your dissertation?

Don't you get one of those big flat caps (Bonnet?) rather than a mortar board and tassel to distinguish you from the rest of the plebs?


----------



## WHYPSI (13/9/09)

ive just designed one for my Home Brew.  where can i get it printed? (in sydney or wherever, even if i email to them and they post hehe)


----------



## barls (13/9/09)

this guy did mine for me
http://www.esigns.com.au/contact.html


----------



## jonocarroll (14/9/09)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> Congrats!


Cheers!



MaestroMatt said:


> That is an awesome label bro. How did you create it?


Adobe Illustrator.



hefevice said:


> Awesome label, and Congrats!! What was the topic of your dissertation?
> 
> Don't you get one of those big flat caps (Bonnet?) rather than a mortar board and tassel to distinguish you from the rest of the plebs?


Cheers! Topic is mentioned in this thread.

Yeah, we get the 'poofy' hats to stand out. I didn't want that on the label though.



WHYPSI said:


> ive just designed one for my Home Brew.


Sweet! Well done.


----------



## petesbrew (14/9/09)

petesbrew said:


> My latest effort.... pending un-pc approval by SWMBO, but I reckon it's pretty cool.
> 
> View attachment 30774


The wife loved it.... the label that is. All cut out and ready to label tonight.


----------



## MaestroMatt (17/9/09)

Well folks....

After much trial and error I am starting to get somewhere with the look of my labels.

I present to you.........Perfect Pitch Brewing









I am not completely satisfied and will be tweaking some bits but you get the general idea.

I took a lot of inspiration from Franko in terms of look but I wanted to add my own touch to it. Colours can be interchanged for differing brews (with black remaining constant). This particular label will form the main label for the brewery. As for the spikey dude in the centre, there is no real meaning to having him there - I just like the picture (it is KINDA music related with the headphones so I supose its ok and it was public domain, royalty free clipart so I don't have to worry about stealing someones work.

Any questions/comments/suggestions are most welcome!


----------



## LethalCorpse (17/9/09)

WHYPSI said:


> ive just designed one for my Home Brew.  where can i get it printed? (in sydney or wherever, even if i email to them and they post hehe)


I'm guessing you're not much for subtlety in your beers?


----------



## BjornJ (17/9/09)

This is my HopHit, a too hoppy mix of Cascade/Saaz in a golden ale with a bit of Crystal, got a bit carried away with all those nice smelling hops in the fridge


----------



## clarkey7 (20/9/09)

Launching the recently named TOYBOX BREWERY and Logo.




Cheers,

PB :icon_cheers:


----------



## InCider (20/9/09)

Love it PB. Needs one nasty clown hidden amongst the other.. Muahahahaha! :lol:


----------



## Pennywise (20/9/09)

Love the moto, good job PB


----------



## Maeldric (23/9/09)

Here is my latest attempt at a label for my Hallerillo Ale.


----------



## WHYPSI (23/9/09)

LethalCorpse said:


> I'm guessing you're not much for subtlety in your beers?



haha if the beer tastes crap, the label will still look good


----------



## MaestroMatt (23/9/09)

I tweaked the colours a bit and tried to neaten up the text as it was a bit messy.









Starting to get really REALLY happy with this design.


----------



## chappo1970 (23/9/09)

Been mucking around struggling to name the brewery and a beer label design finally came up with this.


----------



## cozmocracker (23/9/09)

Here is my latest effort, a little something i gave to each of the guys in my cricket team for coming last.


----------



## Wonderwoman (23/9/09)

cozmocracker said:


> Here is my latest effort, a little something i gave to each of the guys in my cricket team for coming last.
> 
> View attachment 31264




who posed for the photo?


----------



## cozmocracker (23/9/09)

when they place this momento on the mantle, i want them to be able to look up and have my fuzzy butt staring back at them in the face. lol.

why? do you like what you see!


----------



## Wonderwoman (23/9/09)

cozmocracker said:


> why? do you like what you see!



just curious - I've seen some hairy butts in my time, but none as hairy as that! :lol:


----------



## cozmocracker (23/9/09)

ahhhh! all man baby, well maybe part ape, or should that be chimpanze! at least the guys liked it, they couldnt keep there eyes off it!


----------



## Wonderwoman (24/9/09)

it is _quite_ the eye-catcher


----------



## crundle (24/9/09)

With apologies to Quantum Brewer for blatantly ripping off the parts of his design I liked...




Much easier to cut out the rectangle now, and can have whatever info it might need. All done using Gimp and Inkscape .47 (it can now handle embossing effects)

cheers,

Crundle


----------



## Supra-Jim (24/9/09)

Nice work with the logo/brewery name there Chappo. Looking good! :icon_cheers: 

Cheers SJ


----------



## chappo1970 (24/9/09)

Cheers SJ damn frastrating to come up with something you like, huh?

but Cosmoz's has to be the best of show to date! (Date pun intended!). I reckon I might have to do something simular for my indoor cricket team this season.


----------



## Supra-Jim (24/9/09)

Chappo said:


> but Cosmoz's has to be the best of show to date! (Date pun intended!). I reckon I might have to do something simular for my indoor cricket team this season.



What? make a label like that or just bare your arse?? If so you might need to change your brewery name to Ass Bandit Brewhaus rather than Outlaw Brewhaus.

It is tough though. I've got lots of good ideas in my head (and a few bad ones!!), but i'm stuffed if i can translate them to something that looks halfway decent (hence my crappy MS Paint job below!). Congrats on knocking out something your happy with!

Cheers SJ


----------



## bum (24/9/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> It is tough though. I've got lots of good ideas in my head (and a few bad ones!!),



God, I can't even think of a name for the brewery (not asking for suggestions, I can see what road that might lead down) - forget individual beer label designs!


----------



## Supra-Jim (24/9/09)

I'm not going down the road of individual beer logo's, just wnat one brewery logo I'm happy with, that i can sub in the different beer type (kinda like Batz, Docs and a few others on here).

Have had a little play with Gimp, but not for long enough to master anything.

Cheers SJ


----------



## bum (24/9/09)

Yeah, I reckon Batz's is one of the better ones. Well, let's say one of the most presentable ones because there are some real crackers about.


----------



## Fents (24/9/09)

SJ and anyone else struggling to make a label....

Go here and make your own online - http://start.beerlabelbuilder.com/?

once youve finished with all the messages you want to put in, just do a screen dump in paint or photoshop (ctrl+printscreen), crop it, save it, print it


----------



## Supra-Jim (25/9/09)

With a some generous help from Chappo and a little tweak of my own, my MS Paint logo has now be replaced with something a little spiffier!

Thanks again Chap Chap!

Cheers SJ


----------



## chappo1970 (25/9/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> With a some generous help from Chappo and a little tweak of my own, my MS Paint logo has now be replaced with something a little spiffier!
> 
> Thanks again Chap Chap!
> 
> Cheers SJ




:wub: 

Well I couldn't have you looking all scruffy like mate! Glad you liked it. :icon_cheers: We'll have work on those case swap labels next.

Chap Chap


----------



## Supra-Jim (25/9/09)

Case swap labels?? You mean my handwritten label "Do not Drink Until Reviled Arrives" wasn't up to scratch???

Well i guess some people are just very hard to please!!!!

Cheers SJ


----------



## chappo1970 (25/9/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> Case swap labels?? You mean my handwritten label "Do not Drink Until Reviled Arrives" wasn't up to scratch???
> 
> Well i guess some people are just very hard to please!!!!
> 
> Cheers SJ




My 3yo son has better handwriting than you SJ! In fact the chicken scratchings, you _*very*_ loosely call hand writing, I thought was some kind of ancient arabic?


----------



## Supra-Jim (25/9/09)

What can i say, being left handed does have some drawbacks!!! Messy writing is one of the least, try and imagine the weird looks i got when i was trying to source a left-handed mash paddle!!! :blink: 

Cheers SJ


----------



## crundle (25/9/09)

Love the updated logo there Supra-Jim, looks much better and would look fantastic printed out large for a poster hanging over a bar or at your brewery....

I plan on getting mine printed out to go over my kegerator one day.

Crundle


----------



## chappo1970 (25/9/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> What can i say, being left handed does have some drawbacks!!! Messy writing is one of the least, try and imagine the weird looks i got when i was trying to source a left-handed mash paddle!!! :blink:
> 
> Cheers SJ




ROFL! 

I'm a lefty too! h34r: Have you noticed that they don't make left handed ball valves either?

Crundle top idea. Actually all you would need is 2 sheets of clear and white perspex and a vinyl sign dude to cut a black stencil. Sandwich stencil between perspex and backlight with a fluro. I feel a moment in my pants... :wub: 

Look forward to the pictures of that on Monday SJ!


----------



## Supra-Jim (25/9/09)

Hmm.... big back lit cutout, sounds good!!

No solution for the ball valves chappo, but i found that you can use a regular right handed mash paddle fine, you just nned to stir your mash counter-clockwise and all is good!!

Cheers SJ


----------



## crundle (25/9/09)

Chappo said:


> ROFL!
> 
> I'm a lefty too! h34r: Have you noticed that they don't make left handed ball valves either?
> 
> ...



You can get it printed out onto a vinyl sticker, put it onto the perspex and then cut out the black sections using a sharp scalpel. Remove the white areas and backlight it - would look awesome with some LED backlights set to a nice slow cycle like a Los Vegas sleazy hotel - or like your palace Chappo! :lol: 

Crundle


----------



## Ross (25/9/09)

bum said:


> God, I can't even think of a name for the brewery (not asking for suggestions, I can see what road that might lead down) - forget individual beer label designs!




Looks like Cozmo may have designed one for you mate  

+++

Gotta be my favourite thread, this one - Some absolute cracking designs - Top work guys.


Cheers Ross


----------



## Katherine (25/9/09)

Thanks Chappo 

Sorry about being a right pain! 

I love it!


----------



## chappo1970 (2/10/09)

Done up 2 more for the case swap


----------



## winkle (2/10/09)

Chappo said:


> Done up 2 more for the case swap



That second one is of my mate at the end of the 2007 Penang Xmas Pub Crawl, he may require royality payments for use of his image without prior permission  .
What is the Xmas Swap ale exactly?

Edit : engrish


----------



## WSC (2/10/09)

Here are my brand new label.

Four Hearts Brewing Company.

4DEGREES Pale Ale 

Done professionally be friends for beer!! Awesome currency!


----------



## Cocko (2/10/09)

WSC said:


> View attachment 31550
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is that for the cap?  

Gotta a bigger image, I _think_ it looks cool?!?


----------



## WSC (6/10/09)

This is a bit bigger. It comes up bigger too if you click on it.


----------



## katzke (6/10/09)

Chappo said:


> ROFL!
> 
> I'm a lefty too! h34r: Have you noticed that they don't make left handed ball valves either?



Well just set the valve so the lever is on the bottom. Sure you have to reach under it but right becomes left that way.

You could also rework the handle so the stops are different. A new business venture for your leftorium.


----------



## Supra-Jim (6/10/09)

katzke said:


> You could also rework the handle so the stops are different. A new business venture for your leftorium.



Ssshhh!! He's busy busy designing a left handed coffee cup!!

Very nice looking logo there WSC, well done!

Cheers SJ


----------



## chappo1970 (6/10/09)

New label for my Galaxy Pale Ale that's being dropped to kegs tonight. It's more for the kegerator this time. Discovered printable magnets.


----------



## brettprevans (6/10/09)

Chap Chap. going with the manga theme, change your aussie rice lager into a jap rice lager and use this  image. (yes its SFW)

one teeny tiny thing though....im not sure that 5.5% is wh*re sha*ging strength is it?


----------



## chappo1970 (6/10/09)

I have always loved Japanese styled anime/manga etc... Got to be one of my favour styles unless of course you go down the Judge Dredd and Carlos Ezquerra path or X-men and the late great Jacob Kurtzberg...

Great now everyone knows I am a comic geek as well :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle (6/10/09)

Chappo said:


> I have always loved Japanese styled anime/manga etc... Got to be one of my favour styles unless of course you go down the Judge Dredd and Carlos Ezquerra path or X-men and the late great Jacob Kurtzberg...
> 
> Great now everyone knows I am a comic geek as well :icon_cheers:



Ha ha, Chap Chap you total loser!  








PS. swap you 2 episodes of Gasaraki (ガサラキ) for a copy of Porco Rosso


----------



## Supra-Jim (6/10/09)

NIce work with the Galaxy Pale label there Chap Chap. Looks real good.

You're getting very handy with crayon set of yours!  

Cheers SJ


----------



## katzke (7/10/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> Ssshhh!! He's busy busy designing a left handed coffee cup!!
> 
> Cheers SJ



Say I think he has been beat to that. I recall the old mustache cups were made in left hand and are very valuable because so few were made.


----------



## chappo1970 (8/10/09)

Case swap label finalised. Oh! and my Christmas beer label for me mates (all 2 of them).


----------



## MaestroMatt (22/10/09)

I remember someone (I think it was Stuster) posting somewhere about a place in Sydney that professionally prints beer labels...

Can anyone suggest some good places to go to?

Cheers!

MM


----------



## schooey (5/11/09)

Tap lable for my beer on MHB's stand at Bitter and Twisted


----------



## schooey (5/11/09)

These are some more tap logos for the MHB stand at B&T


----------



## Batz (5/11/09)

MaestroMatt said:


> I remember someone (I think it was Stuster) posting somewhere about a place in Sydney that professionally prints beer labels...
> 
> Can anyone suggest some good places to go to?
> 
> ...




Ryan makes up all my stickers, I have used them for bottle labels for special occasions. He is a member of AHB and service is exceptional.

They are printed on long life vinyl, anyway here's his web-site

http://www.esigns.com.au/stickers.html

email him for prices, he's very good and mention Batz and that you heard about him through AHB for a good deal.

Batz


----------



## schooey (6/11/09)

Last three of the tap logos I did for B&T MHB Beers










Should be a cracker weekend...


----------



## Tony (6/11/09)

I will be buggered if i can work out how to get the rounded text for a label.

I have photoshop 7 but no bloody idea how to use it.

Are you planning a lesson any time Schooey 

cheers

Tony


----------



## schooey (6/11/09)

Text to path, or circular text is a PITA in Photoshop 7. Get a copy of CS4 and youtube is your friend... h34r:


----------



## Tony (6/11/09)

and where do i get this CS4?

I take it its a photoshop product


----------



## LethalCorpse (6/11/09)

Adobe Creative Suite 4. Contains Photoshop, Illustrator, InDesign and a bunch of others.

It's a bit like Microsoft office, except for creativity instead of productivity


----------



## schooey (6/11/09)

Adobe just did a deal with the NSW Dept of Ed to put Adobe software into NSW schools. To enable the teachers to learn it, they are able to buy a licenced copy of the Adobe Creative Suite 4 Pro edition for $89. Sometimes it it is handy to be married to a teacher...


----------



## Tony (6/11/09)

Ahhh ok

I will just live without labels then 

i cant afford hundreds of dollars for software.

cheers and thanks


----------



## bum (6/11/09)

You know how the internet work, right?


----------



## Tony (6/11/09)

well i did find some key crackers 

just need the files


----------



## bonj (6/11/09)

The GIMP will also do it... free to download from www.gimp.org


----------



## bum (6/11/09)

Tony said:


> well i did find some key crackers
> 
> just need the files



Well you most certainly cannot find them at rapid.org. And it would be wrong of you to look even if you could.

Don't download these files there as this is some large corporation's intellectual property and under the law corporations are considered as individuals so you'd be stealing from a person.

Which would be wrong.

[EDIT: typing as though I were drunk]


----------



## schooey (6/11/09)

You can download all the files straight from Adobe on a 30 day _trial_ basis... Then if you like it it you could _acquire _a serial number.....


----------



## bum (6/11/09)

Does REGEDIT work with that trial? Should, shouldn't it?

If so, this is a much better idea than installing cracks.


----------



## under (6/11/09)

Adobe.CS4.Production.Premium.MULTiLANGUAGE.RETAiL.ISO-TBE 

Circa 13GB or a few hours


----------



## Flash_DG (7/11/09)

You don't need the entire lot though, I only have Photoshop CS4 and Illustrator CS4 (for the vector images) the rest is mostly wed development and professional level software.
Vector Images such as these http://www.brandsoftheworld.com/.
only about 2GB all up

Edit: for speeling Too many Brews me thinks Hic*


----------



## jdsaint (7/11/09)

Tony said:


> Ahhh ok
> 
> I will just live without labels then
> 
> ...



Go to Domayne kotara I work in the pc department , can remeber of top of my head what their worth, but it's no more then $150 I am sure........


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/11/09)

Download The Gimp

Its FREE and will do the job just as well as Photoshop


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (8/11/09)

spog said:


> uummmm doglet,franko seems you both have wasted your time.(superb art work not with standing) but
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Might b too late but what the hell....... LOL :beerbang:


----------



## jdsaint (10/11/09)

Just read all this topic , turns out i have been waiting 2 years for franko to produce a label oh well should make 1 myself then..................


----------



## jdsaint (10/11/09)

Here is my Pale ale xmas label!


----------



## schooey (20/11/09)

Tap flag for a new beer I'm doing...


----------



## raven19 (10/12/09)

SA Case Swap Beer #1 - Zwickel's Better than Corona.


----------



## raven19 (10/12/09)

SA Case Swap beer #2 - American Brown Mk II.




Made both of these using GIMP software.


----------



## schooey (14/12/09)

Latest tap flag for my NYE beer, 50 litres of an American Hefe type thing...


----------



## glennheinzel (29/12/09)

I made up a saison using barley, wheat, rye and oats. The oats were from my late Grandmother's place, hence the name "Grandma's Farm Ale". I used the "seed" font partly because it could represent four different grains. The label works really well without needing a border.







I then added some dregs of a funky beer to one of the bottles and used "A Bugs Life" font to complete the wild look.


----------



## cozmocracker (29/12/09)

Heres my latest, a lucky few got a bottle of this special brew.


----------



## glennheinzel (2/1/10)

Sarcophilus Satanicus (Belgian Golden Strong Ale)


----------



## argon (12/1/10)

Ok... here is my first pass at some beer labels... still a work in progress. Using a mostly Illustrator and a touch of Photoshop. Thinking of tweaking it to maybe a more circular label. (So I can mount on decals above the taps) Maybe even with a big "4" in the foreground. Not all that happy with the text... needs work

I like the rustic brush style... probably tweak that a little for some more depth.










4 seasons brewing. Each style specific to the season.


----------



## petesbrew (12/1/10)

Not Bad, Argon!


----------



## argon (14/1/10)

Ok version number 2. Knocked these up tonight over an IPA... hmmm what season is an IPA??
Anyhoo, here they are.... wanted circles, so they can be mounted as tap/font decals.


----------



## Supra-Jim (14/1/10)

IPA is for every season* :icon_drool2: , argon. Great work on the labels, they're looking really good.

Cheers SJ

*I may be extremely biased on this matter


----------



## raven19 (14/1/10)

Argon, I prefer the circular ones personally. They look top shelf!


----------



## MattC (14/1/10)

raven19 said:


> Argon, I prefer the circular ones personally. They look top shelf!



+1 circular ones are much better. Very professional looking logos. I would drink the beer based on the logos alone..


----------



## crundle (14/1/10)

Great looking labels argon, +1 for the circular labels, they are making me thirsty just looking at them!

cheers,

Crundle


----------



## argon (14/1/10)

MattC said:


> +1 circular ones are much better. Very professional looking logos. I would drink the beer based on the logos alone..



That's the idea... give some false hope before serving up some isohopped, low-carb, mega-lager h34r: 

Thanks for the feedback... starting to take shape now. Backgrounds on the Autumn and Winter need a bit of work. (BTW the logos are transparent, which is why they're showing as grey.)

Still a little tweaking to do, might be problematic trying to fit the text in for a 'Central-Bavarian-Dunkler-Heffe-Weizenbock'(took me about 10mins to type that) <_<


----------



## Goofinder (15/1/10)

Can't remember if I've posted my labels up in this thread, but I was playing with them this evening so I figured I would post them up anyway. When I first started out, I came up with this logo which has been my avatar up until now:




Once I went all-grain I decided the beer wasn't too dodgy any more and thought it was time for a change of name for the brewery. Hence the 'Wild Elephant Brewery' was born, and new logo created. I eventually got a chest freezer with keg setup and decided that some big labels were needed for the taps so I started getting labels printed up as 6x4 photos and they go under the taps in a magnetic photo sleeve. Here's some of the labels.









They are all created with Inkscape and the elephant was traced over from a photo I found.


----------



## glennheinzel (16/1/10)

I finally got enough inspiration (from the more well polished labels) to get off my @rse, play around with Inkscape and come up with (IMHO) a half decent label. 




PS. I've got the grain cracked for this beer and am hoping to brew it tomorrow.


----------



## Batz (16/1/10)

Goofinder said:


> Can't remember if I've posted my labels up in this thread, but I was playing with them this evening so I figured I would post them up anyway. When I first started out, I came up with this logo which has been my avatar up until now:
> View attachment 34786
> 
> 
> ...




Love them !

Batz


----------



## Flash_DG (22/1/10)

Been playing about in Photoshop seeing as I have made the move to the darkside I though I should have something to label with  




Stock standard and just a couple of beer types below


----------



## aking (24/1/10)

few labels i've knocked up so that everyone knows how much they are drinking and so i don't pull the wrong thing out of the fridge.

note the ginger beer has a boys version and ladies version.

Sweet and spicy ginger beer

Powerful Owl which was powerful ale after a few too many and the name stuck a belgian style leffe copy

so i stuck with the mispronunciation on the hogaarden clone


----------



## AndrewQLD (25/1/10)

Had a go at making a label using cs3 illustrator, found a great little "how to" page that was pretty easy to follow and considering I've never used the program before I'm happy with the results. Here's the link on "how to create a beer label" .

And here's the label.




Andrew


----------



## murrayr (25/1/10)

hadn't seen this forum before.
well here's my label a mate doing arts knocked out for me


----------



## clarkey7 (27/1/10)

Good stuff Andrew,

Just noticed your new logo in one of your posts.... :beerbang: 

Are you in different beer drinking poses on the each of the different beer labels?

PB


----------



## Tony (27/1/10)

Ok folks... im keen to trial then buy some software

which one here is best for making labels with minimal other crap i wont use?

http://www.adobe.com/downloads/


----------



## schooey (28/1/10)

Tap flag for a new beer...


----------



## AndrewQLD (28/1/10)

Pocket Beers said:


> Good stuff Andrew,
> 
> Just noticed your new logo in one of your posts.... :beerbang:
> 
> ...



I'm still fluffing around with labels atm PB, not even sure my ugly mug should be on them either  .

Andrew


----------



## QldKev (28/1/10)

I got my new logo in




QldKev


----------



## argon (28/1/10)

Tony said:


> Ok folks... im keen to trial then buy some software
> 
> which one here is best for making labels with minimal other crap i wont use?
> 
> http://www.adobe.com/downloads/




Go Illustrator CS4 all the way. Add Photoshop if you're gonna touch up photos, colour corrections etc. But for pure graphics, cartoons, labels... can't go past illustrator. 

It's vector based which gives you a better image than the bitmap nature of photoshop (when adding text and the like)

Photoshop is easier to learn though. My labels are 90% Illustrator 10% Photoshop

I'm and Architect and I have Master Collection. I do alot of graphical work and I don't use all that much of CS4. Use mostly;
- Indesign (presentations/reports. Good substitute to MS word when adding images)
- Photoshop (touching up CAD 3D images and photos)
- Illustrator (touching up sketches and adding colour etc)
- Premiere Pro (flythroughs/client presos, adding music)
- Acrobat Pro (binding pdfs/3D pdfs/Red Markups etc)
- Soundbooth (only very occasionaly)
Design Premium is probably all that I realy need.


----------



## Franko (28/1/10)

Tony said:


> Ok folks... im keen to trial then buy some software
> 
> which one here is best for making labels with minimal other crap i wont use?
> 
> http://www.adobe.com/downloads/



Tony,
Adobe software is very expensive if your not going to use it often the cost is not worth it.

Franko


----------



## aking (28/1/10)

really basic stuff can be done in power point i just spilt the page into 6 tiles but you'll need some more powerful stuff if you want to generate your own images.


----------



## DiscoStu (28/1/10)

Tony said:


> Ok folks... im keen to trial then buy some software
> 
> which one here is best for making labels with minimal other crap i wont use?
> 
> http://www.adobe.com/downloads/



Go with Inkscape completely free, I reckon it's easier to use that Illustrator and you'll be knocking up labels in no time. Some good tutorials on the site as well to get you started. 

Stu


----------



## bcp (28/1/10)

schooey said:


> Tap flag for a new beer...
> 
> View attachment 35266



Oh what?!!?? Mate, that's just sensational. 

Eyes are great because they engage. I used to worked in marketing in an organisation that used eyes to grab attention maybe better than anyone.
EDIT: how come the image disappeared?


----------



## Greg Lawrence (28/1/10)

schooey said:


> Tap flag for a new beer...
> 
> View attachment 35266



Love it Schooey. Top effort!


----------



## reviled (28/1/10)

QldKev said:


> I got my new logo in
> 
> View attachment 35268
> 
> ...



:lol:


----------



## AndrewQLD (29/1/10)

Starting to get the hang of illustrator on a fairly simple level.






And a couple in my signature too.

Andrew


----------



## bcp (29/1/10)

Here's my latest.


----------



## AndrewQLD (29/1/10)

bcp said:


> Here's my latest.
> 
> View attachment 35291



Very nice bcp, I can see I have a long way to go. Love the rays of sunshine, nice effect.

Andrew


----------



## winkle (29/1/10)

AndrewQLD said:


> Very nice bcp, I can see I have a long way to go. Love the rays of sunshine, nice effect.
> 
> Andrew



Andrew,
you should use the photo of you at Eagle Hts on one.


----------



## AndrewQLD (29/1/10)

winkle said:


> Andrew,
> you should use the photo of you at Eagle Hts on one.



Good idea Winkle, It might need a bit of photo shopping I think.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## randyrob (29/1/10)

Knocked this one out when i was bored one day, kind of retro vegas feel....


----------



## schooey (29/1/10)

Changed the name of my IIPA.. Still not sure I'm happy with it, but I was bored...


----------



## Batz (29/1/10)

randyrob said:


> View attachment 35292
> 
> 
> Knocked this one out when i was bored one day, kind of retro vegas feel....




Like that. (must be my age) Art-deco type of thing

Batz


----------



## Batz (29/1/10)

AndrewQLD said:


> Good idea Winkle, It might need a bit of photo shopping I think.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew




I expect a sticker for my fridge by the Kin Kinfest.

Batz


----------



## yardy (29/1/10)

Batz said:


> Like that. (must be my age)
> 
> Batz




shouldn't you be into hieroglyphics if it's age related :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stew.w (31/1/10)

well heres my first go, only got coreldraw yesterday and im still learning how to use it. 




need to blend the blacks better tho, its a start anyway,

Cheers,

Stewart


----------



## schooey (31/1/10)

Love it, Stew... top effort... Just some highlights on the text, some blending and invert the text at the bottom and I reckon you're on a winner


----------



## stew.w (31/1/10)

schooey said:


> Love it, Stew... top effort... Just some highlights on the text, some blending and invert the text at the bottom and I reckon you're on a winner



what program do you use to make yours?


----------



## schooey (31/1/10)

p/shop CS4


----------



## stew.w (31/1/10)

im using coreldraw x3. dont know what photoshops like but this is pretty hard to use if you havnt used this sort of stuff before.
you tube has pretty good tutorials for it tho
sure ill figure it out eventually


----------



## glennheinzel (4/2/10)

For the hop monster I recently brewed. (It looked a bit like jungle juice with all that hop material in it)


----------



## petesbrew (4/2/10)

Rukh said:


> For the hop monster I recently brewed. (It looked a bit like jungle juice with all that hop material in it)
> 
> View attachment 35476


Very nice!

Okay, I have to quit using word & publisher & get into this inkscape thingamyjig


----------



## BjornJ (4/2/10)

Some VERY nice labels here.
Much better looking than my feeble efforts, but still fun to fiddle around with making them.


made this one for the lager we brewed on Australia Day:





And this one for a beer that somehow turned out really sour/tart:
(got help from a mate at work with this one)




thanks
Bjorn


----------



## MattC (9/2/10)

The latest additions to the stables. These Im hoping to add as magnets under or above the taps. May also try some specific lables for bottles.. There are some awesome lables out there at the moment. I think I need to learn how to use illustrator..


----------



## glennheinzel (10/2/10)

Fermentation fridge: Busy. 
NC Cubes: Full.
Oh well, time to make up some more labels...


----------



## .DJ. (10/2/10)

anyone else find inskape incredibly hard to use?? So frustrating!!


----------



## glennheinzel (10/2/10)

.DJ. said:


> anyone else find inskape incredibly hard to use?? So frustrating!!



A journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step. h34r: 

Just use the tutorials (Help > Tutorials) and then google anything that you don't know.


----------



## .DJ. (11/2/10)

tried it.. maybe I just wasnt in the mood to sit and work it out...


----------



## argon (2/3/10)

ok knocked up a couple of labels for a Schwarzbier... haven't decided on the hop schedule... European... all Nobel Hops... 100% Hallertau


----------



## argon (2/3/10)

.... or American.... Chinook and Cascade




Thoughts??


----------



## bum (2/3/10)

argon said:


> Thoughts??



It puts me in mind of bands who argue over cover art before they've written the songs.


----------



## argon (2/3/10)

bum said:


> It puts me in mind of bands who argue over cover art before they've written the songs.



yep fair enough... probably just go for the American one anyway... cause they're the hops i have in stock. 

Here's one i did for a brew from last week


----------



## bcp (2/3/10)

argon said:


> .... or American.... Chinook and Cascade
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts??



Or Chinese hops???


----------



## argon (2/3/10)

here's another one i did up for a mate... too bad it looks like this brew is infected

purple = chocolate


----------



## antains (5/3/10)

Hey argon,
They're looking really good. I dig that you've got design consistency and you're doing the multiple line work like the commercial labels.

Very nice.


----------



## kelbygreen (15/3/10)

Hey here is a label I made up tonight (well and last night to) Never used gimp befor and was having trouble figuring it out lol but I satisfied with the outcome would of been better with photo shop but gotto use what you have


----------



## peter.brandon (15/3/10)

kelbygreen said:


> Hey here is a label I made up tonight (well and last night to) Never used gimp befor and was having trouble figuring it out lol but I satisfied with the outcome would of been better with photo shop but gotto use what you have



what software package did you use?


----------



## bum (15/3/10)

GIMP

http://www.gimp.org/


----------



## kelbygreen (15/3/10)

Yeah I used GIMP had a few problems creating colour circles and text but nothing google wont fix


----------



## jiesu (16/3/10)

Watch where you use that choc label argon. Cadbury owns the copywrite for purple. They will send the suits after you!!


----------



## thesunsettree (16/3/10)

daft templar said:


> Watch where you use that choc label argon. Cadbury owns the copywrite for purple. They will send the suits after you!!




pretty sure they lost that case. i think they ttok holden to court but it was tossed out. could be wrong tho

matt


----------



## antains (16/3/10)

thesunsettree said:


> pretty sure they lost that case. i think they ttok holden to court but it was tossed out. could be wrong tho
> 
> matt



Yep: www.theage.com.au/cadbury-loses-purple-case

I think Cadbury changed some of the fineprint on their advertising to suggest that the colour purple, in context with chocolate, blah blah blah, was Cadbury's signature. I could be wrong.

There's a similar thing with Kodak's yellow - although a guy named McAdam who work for/with Kodak developed that shade and so it was called McAdam's Yellow. Although, I'll be damned if I can google it: too much Rachel McAdams at the Kodak Theatre wearing yellow... :blink:


----------



## argon (16/3/10)

daft templar said:


> Watch where you use that choc label argon. Cadbury owns the copywrite for purple. They will send the suits after you!!



:lol: haha... if they want to sue me for using purple for logo for a mate's beer that's infected... go for it. I used purple exactly for that reason... Cadbury trying to own a colour.... :lol: :lol:

Anyway found a good font today that i thought would suit my Amarillo Ale.... let's hope James Squires (Lion Nathan) doesn't come after me for this one





edit: Just found a spelling mistake on the label couldn't be arsed fixing it


----------



## argon (19/3/10)

Here's a couple more labels for the tap tops.. latest batch of pilsner not sure which one i like best


----------



## argon (19/3/10)

A label to commemorate my first AG


----------



## argon (19/3/10)

... and one more for the next batch to go down soon


----------



## wambesi (19/3/10)

argon said:


> Here's a couple more labels for the tap tops.. latest batch of pilsner not sure which one i like best
> View attachment 36470
> 
> View attachment 36471



IMO the green one, the text is getting kind of lost on the red background, if you wanted to use that one I would try and get the text to stand clearer on top of it.
The green one is nice and simple, if I wanted to be picky I would say the seal and shield don't really match the rest of the label - but that's being picky!


----------



## argon (19/3/10)

wambesi said:


> IMO the green one, the text is getting kind of lost on the red background, if you wanted to use that one I would try and get the text to stand clearer on top of it.
> The green one is nice and simple, if I wanted to be picky I would say the seal and shield don't really match the rest of the label - but that's being picky!



yep my thoughts exactly... I thought the checkerboard might have been a good look but doesn't quite work. The green one is really more of an Urquell knockoff, they have a seal and a crest. Not the same but close enough. I do like the simplicity if it though and the gradient works well.

As for the Scottish ipa I was planning an eglish ipa and thought Scottish might be better, just for the name really.


----------



## winkle (20/3/10)

argon said:


> yep my thoughts exactly... I thought the checkerboard might have been a good look but doesn't quite work. The green one is really more of an Urquell knockoff, they have a seal and a crest. Not the same but close enough. I do like the simplicity if it though and the gradient works well.
> 
> As for the Scottish ipa I was planning an eglish ipa and thought Scottish might be better, just for the name really.



Make the seal green and it'll work.


----------



## ham2k (20/3/10)

argon said:


> Here's a couple more labels for the tap tops.. latest batch of pilsner not sure which one i like best
> View attachment 36470
> 
> View attachment 36471



yeah, the checkerboard one looks more like a Croat Pilsener


----------



## tehdilgerer (2/4/10)

Just been playing around with Illustrator, very raw at using the program, but managed to knock these up. Struggled to think of a name, ended up just using my sporting number as a base. Let me know what you think B) It probably needs more of the sort of standard info that you find on a beer, but didnt want to clutter it, was thinking of making a top label for that...

ps, Im copywriting the HexagonTM shape 

edit: the colours seem to be a fair bit brighter than they look on my screen here... they arent supposed to look sick


----------



## bum (2/4/10)

So many fonts!


----------



## scoundrel (2/4/10)

just been tooling about on mspaint. a rough as the dogs breakfast version of wat mine will look like.


----------



## jiesu (2/4/10)

argon said:


> Here's a couple more labels for the tap tops.. latest batch of pilsner not sure which one i like best


Try adding a band under the checkerplate one like you have done with the green one. It will help the text to stand out and will 
unclutter the label which i think is the problem at the moment. Maybe a Drop shadow for the band as well.


----------



## argon (19/4/10)

Here's one i've done up to go along with my Babbs Winter Warmer which i'm sampling now... come out nice and chocolatey... not too much coffee though... ah well more espresso in the next batch.


----------



## argon (19/4/10)

And here's one i did for an all Galaxy IPA... had a bit of time on my hands and started to play around with some illustration


----------



## argon (19/4/10)

one more for the Irish Red in the fermenter right now... nice little rip off from Notre Dame (just adjusted the colours to suit)


----------



## schooey (19/4/10)

erm... Is that an Italian-Irish Red Ale? Maybe you shoulda called it Hell's Kitchen?


----------



## bcp (19/4/10)

Here are three more. Three brilliant recipes from folk on this site.

An American IPA - fourstar's recipe.



Manticle's robust porter - by manticle. 



And screwy's irish red ale recipe


----------



## Cocko (19/4/10)

Nice work bcp!

The font fades a little as it crosses the pic..... 2c!

Great theme tho!


----------



## argon (19/4/10)

schooey said:


> erm... Is that an Italian-Irish Red Ale? Maybe you shoulda called it Hell's Kitchen?


Nah... I think the colours get a little warped when on ahb. No red in this one... Hopefully only in the beer. :icon_cheers:


----------



## argon (19/4/10)

Bcp... Like the effect on the porter witht he image overlapping into the graphic. Looks simple, but sometimes these things can be real pain in the arse to achieve... Nice :icon_cheers:


----------



## Cocko (19/4/10)

If I am gonna comment I guess I should show my current:

Side writing is just fill...


----------



## komodo (19/4/10)

Man some awesome work done here lads!
Wish I had the skills - unfortunately when it comes to being creative like this I just fail


----------



## Cocko (19/4/10)

Komodo said:


> Man some awesome work done here lads!
> Wish I had the skills - unfortunately when it comes to being creative like this I just fail




What name and theme do you want? I will bang something up 4 ya if ya want?


Brewery Name?
Beer type?


----------



## bcp (19/4/10)

Cocko said:


> If I am gonna comment I guess I should show my current:
> 
> Side writing is just fill...



Lovely use of understated colour. Just that element of warmth against the cool grey. Very nice.


----------



## Cocko (19/4/10)

bcp said:


> Lovely use of understated colour. Just that element of warmth against the cool grey. Very nice.




Cheers mate... its one of the trees from my balcony! Obviously, we sit high on a hill....

I love simple and modern tones - f%^k traditional beer label themes! AND ending every brewery/label name in 'brewery' !!


----------



## manticle (19/4/10)

This is mine from the last Vic case swap. It's likely I'd only really bother making them for events like that - bugger doing it for every bottle I down in my own company but some ocassions warrant special attention.

Possibly a bit dark but suits both me and the beer.


----------



## Cocko (19/4/10)

manticle said:


> This is mine from the last Vic case swap. It's likely I'd only really bother making them for events like that - bugger doing it for every bottle I down in my own company but some ocassions warrant special attention.
> 
> Possibly a bit dark but suits both me and the beer.



Bro, THAT is amazing! [Says Giger/tool fan]

I have never even printed one, mine are CS3 practice.. thus far!

How TF did you make that centre image or is that google imaged? [NB: I have seen your drawings so know you may have produced that] BUT have to ask?

BTW: You should make a label out of those grey scale drawing you posted.... a cicada, or similar from memory!


----------



## manticle (19/4/10)

Centre image was from a scan I took of a millipede (gently placed in scanner and scanned till I got a good one). Then photoshopping effects (usually try and keep those simple and to a minimum to avoid making stuff look over effected or obviously, generically photoshopped). The wasp on the right was from a pen drawing I did but obviously inverted.

Definitely considering a pencil drawn cicada or wasp for the next one.

Cheers mate.


----------



## petesbrew (20/4/10)

bcp said:


> Here are three more. Three brilliant recipes from folk on this site.
> 
> An American IPA - fourstar's recipe.
> View attachment 37396
> ...


Awesome work BCP!


----------



## elronalds (20/4/10)

I created this label over the past two nights, needs a few adjustments still. 

Has anyone added these on kegerator tap handles? I thought maybe you could get a decal that is included on replacement handles. I doubt anything like the Andale decals would fit on my cheapo kegerator font. Sorry if this has been asked before but I did try searching and have looked at the sponsors options (I'd prefer a flat decal though).


----------



## bum (21/4/10)

No idea about the question but may I make a small suggestion about the adjustments required to the image, if I may be so bold?

Thanks.

Since the dude is in silhouette you could easily delete the black hairstyle to make the 'hawk look a little more convincing. And perhaps make the anarchy symbol larger - maybe even so large the pissing dude obscures some of it (but still off-centre).


----------



## elronalds (21/4/10)

bum said:


> Since the dude is in silhouette you could easily delete the black hairstyle to make the 'hawk look a little more convincing. And perhaps make the anarchy symbol larger - maybe even so large the pissing dude obscures some of it (but still off-centre).



Yeah I was looking at the mohawk after I uploaded it and thought it could be improved. It was originally graffiti that I converted to vector format so it could be more detailed. Thanks for the suggestions, i'll fix those tomorrow night


----------



## elronalds (23/4/10)

I finished a few adjustments that bum suggested, still not sure about the top font style and the grey hair part, improved the mohawk a bit though.

Does anyone know where you can get some waterproof stickers printed that I could put on my kegs? Thought there might be some online service that can do a small quantity. My printer decided it doesn't want to work anymore and I am not sure about the waterproof adhesive paper that you can buy.


----------



## browndog (23/4/10)

elronalds said:


> I finished a few adjustments that bum suggested, still not sure about the top font style and the grey hair part, improved the mohawk a bit though.
> 
> Does anyone know where you can get some waterproof stickers printed that I could put on my kegs? Thought there might be some online service that can do a small quantity. My printer decided it doesn't want to work anymore and I am not sure about the waterproof adhesive paper that you can buy.




For the stickers you need to PM Warb, he does a lot for the guys here. Could I just mention that it's a bit difficult to read the writing from center left top to right, there is not enough contrast.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Cocko (23/4/10)

browndog said:


> Could I just mention that it's a bit difficult to read the writing from center left top to right, there is not enough contrast.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Agreed. Try the the text centre colour in the same as the mohawk colour and it might tie in??

Don't know - just sayin....

2c.


----------



## bonj (24/4/10)

A large drop shadow may fix the readability issue, if it looks okay.


----------



## MarkBastard (24/4/10)

that punk piss pale ale doesn't sound too appealing


----------



## elronalds (27/4/10)

Thanks for all the suggestions, yeah I need to fix the top text to make it clearer.


----------



## elronalds (27/4/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> that punk piss pale ale doesn't sound too appealing



Yep, hopefully my mates will think twice about drinking all my fine brew :unsure:


----------



## Batz (27/4/10)

browndog said:


> For the stickers you need to PM Warb, he does a lot for the guys here. Could I just mention that it's a bit difficult to read the writing from center left top to right, there is not enough contrast.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog




He may not read his PM's all that often, here's his site. Great products and service by the way, he does all my stickers.

http://www.esigns.com.au/index.php?option=...1&Itemid=58

Batz


----------



## barls (27/4/10)

and mine batz


----------



## argon (29/4/10)

here's the latest just put in the fermenting fridge last night...


----------



## Bjornwiser (6/5/10)

Bout time I got this on here.

My Mrs put this together for me, what a sweety :icon_cheers: (Graphic designer extraordinaire @ elementMEDIA plug plug)

Even had to update my user name just to suit my logo. By the way my name is "Bjorn Wise" hence Bjornwiser... had to be done! lol


----------



## spog (6/5/10)

Bjornwiser said:


> Bout time I got this on here.
> 
> My Mrs put this together for me, what a sweety :icon_cheers: (Graphic designer extraordinaire @ elementMEDIA plug plug)
> 
> Even had to update my user name just to suit my logo. By the way my name is "Bjorn Wise" hence Bjornwiser... had to be done! lol


ahh, wise bear, could be an idea for future labels,a '"wise bear" having a brew.....cheers....spog.......


----------



## Barley Belly (6/5/10)

Bjornwiser said:


> Bout time I got this on here.
> 
> My Mrs put this together for me, what a sweety :icon_cheers: (Graphic designer extraordinaire @ elementMEDIA plug plug)
> 
> Even had to update my user name just to suit my logo. By the way my name is "Bjorn Wise" hence Bjornwiser... had to be done! lol



I don't get it :unsure:


----------



## brettprevans (6/5/10)

Play on budwieser


----------



## troublebrewing (6/5/10)

Early work yet, but I'm liking the image and how it looks in the oval.


----------



## bcp (6/5/10)

Bjornwiser said:


> Bout time I got this on here.
> 
> My Mrs put this together for me, what a sweety :icon_cheers: (Graphic designer extraordinaire @ elementMEDIA plug plug)
> 
> Even had to update my user name just to suit my logo. By the way my name is "Bjorn Wise" hence Bjornwiser... had to be done! lol



Touch of professional class. Simple. Personalised. And nice byplay on budweiser.


----------



## bcp (6/5/10)

TroubleBrewing said:


> Early work yet, but I'm liking the image and how it looks in the oval.
> View attachment 37850



Great start. Stunning image.


----------



## thelastspud (7/5/10)

yeah i really like the lightning bolt, could see myself buying a bottle of that


----------



## bcp (7/5/10)

Here's my latest for an ESB. I wanted something really english. Drake evoked a nice sense of tradition, lawn bowls before we deal with invading armadas... but looked a bit pompous. So I added a duck & pint to give it that english pubname feel, and a quote - although i can't quite remember the historical reference for that quote.


----------



## joshuahardie (7/5/10)

I have made a couple for parties etc.
So no brewery names just a bit of a fun pic, and a spot to write the ABV with a marker

I am a bit of a photoshop hack, so I just do what I can to get by.

Fun little side projects though


----------



## fraser_john (7/5/10)

I have brewed two recently under "contract" for a house warming after a full house renovation/extension as well.


----------



## joshuahardie (7/5/10)

Couple more

A fruit beer for a mates 30th
and an Oktoberfest for my son's coming home from hospital party


----------



## fraser_john (7/5/10)

Bjornwiser said:


> Bout time I got this on here.
> 
> My Mrs put this together for me, what a sweety :icon_cheers: (Graphic designer extraordinaire @ elementMEDIA plug plug)
> 
> Even had to update my user name just to suit my logo. By the way my name is "Bjorn Wise" hence Bjornwiser... had to be done! lol



I like it but.....one day you might get a knock on the door from the American company, they are very protective of their logo and yours is a great rip off 

I know Ford have all the angles and ratios of their blue oval listed in their trademark/copyright etc, would not be surprised if shyteweiser have done the same.


----------



## bonj (7/5/10)

fraser_john said:


> I like it but.....one day you might get a knock on the door from the American company, they are very protective of their logo and yours is a great rip off
> 
> I know Ford have all the angles and ratios of their blue oval listed in their trademark/copyright etc, would not be surprised if shyteweiser have done the same.


But as long as you're not making any money from it, you're protected under the parody provisions.

edit: and possibly even if you were... It's not passing off if it's obviously a joke/parody.


----------



## fraser_john (7/5/10)

Bonj said:


> But as long as you're not making any money from it, you're protected under the parody provisions.



Gotta love a bloke with a missus in law 

<start edit>

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fair_use#Fair_use_and_parody

<end>


----------



## bonj (7/5/10)

fraser_john said:


> Gotta love a bloke with a missus in law


"missus in law" sounds kind of kinky.


----------



## peas_and_corn (7/5/10)

bcp said:


> Here's my latest for an ESB. I wanted something really english. Drake evoked a nice sense of tradition, lawn bowls before we deal with invading armadas... but looked a bit pompous. So I added a duck & pint to give it that english pubname feel, and a quote - although i can't quite remember the historical reference for that quote.
> 
> View attachment 37856



Nobody knows if he won or not, but I like to think that he did.


----------



## bullbag09 (7/5/10)

Hey guys...looking for some ideas for a label design.

Since I erected my purpose built 7x6 man cave it has been called the doghouse by all and sundry.

So Doghouse brewing should naturally be on my labels.

Any ideas?

Cheers Andy


----------



## bcp (7/5/10)

Barney09 said:


> Hey guys...looking for some ideas for a label design.
> 
> Since I erected my purpose built 7x6 man cave it has been called the doghouse by all and sundry.
> 
> ...



Something like this, only have the guy with a big smile drinking a beer.


----------



## schooey (7/5/10)

Barney09 said:


> Hey guys...looking for some ideas for a label design.
> 
> Since I erected my purpose built 7x6 man cave it has been called the doghouse by all and sundry.
> 
> ...


----------



## Weizguy (8/5/10)

schooey said:


> View attachment 37867


hey Schooey, where's mine? Teninch brewery.

Missed you at the pub yesterday. Had a whale ale and a coopers extra stout. Both were served too cold, but that's a bogan pub 4 ya!


----------



## bullbag09 (8/5/10)

Wow....that,s just awesome.

I can see that as a bumper sticker already.
Cheers Schooey  

Any thoughts of a traditional style label?

Andy.


----------



## schooey (8/5/10)

Les the Weizguy said:


> hey Schooey, where's mine? Teninch brewery.
> 
> Missed you at the pub yesterday. Had a whale ale and a coopers extra stout. Both were served too cold, but that's a bogan pub 4 ya!



Hey... you only had to ask  

I was trying to get there, but other things decided to stop me. Not liking my work at the moment...


----------



## schooey (8/5/10)

Barney09 said:


> Any thoughts of a traditional style label?



What traditional styles do you brew?


----------



## bullbag09 (8/5/10)

The usual suspects ,pale ale,stout,blonde and porter.

Much appreciated since I have serious lack of photoshop skills.

Andy.


----------



## schooey (8/5/10)

Given your fondness of G. G. Allin, Les, and your love of all things arrogant, here's a quick and nasty one for you...




advance apologies to those few who will no doubt be offended in some way...


----------



## schooey (9/5/10)

T-shirt perhaps?


----------



## schooey (9/5/10)

Bootlecap look...


----------



## schooey (3/6/10)

HUB Xmas in July case swap label...


----------



## Cocko (3/6/10)

schooey said:


> HUB Xmas in July case swap label...
> 
> View attachment 38474




Now _*that*_ is art! 



......I love you man *wipes tear*


----------



## jiesu (4/6/10)

schooey said:


> HUB Xmas in July case swap label...
> 
> View attachment 38474




BRAVO!

Sells the story perfectly, So much so i want a turn!


----------



## mxd (4/6/10)

these are just amazing !!

I keep trying to think of a brewery name and logo.

As I'm from Mulgrave, I was thinking of playing with mole and grave, so I was thinking like a grim reaper http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/forums/pi...pictureid=1171) or the like or play with mole but as there's a 3 and 5 yr old it my be more like a beaver.


----------



## Muggus (4/6/10)

schooey said:


> HUB Xmas in July case swap label...
> 
> View attachment 38474


Hahah that's brilliant Schooey!

What happened to that Zebra though?


----------



## mxd (8/6/10)

ok, here's my (as in my wife did with supervision) attempt


----------



## petesbrew (29/6/10)

One for my Altbier. Trying to clean up my labels, but my graphic design skills are still shoddy as.
If only I can get that damn circular text to centre properly... only working on Word.


----------



## BjornJ (29/6/10)

Hi Bjorn,
can't be to many of us on an Australian homebrewer site, eh?!

This is my last one, trying to be funny with Bjorn's Brown Bear.
(Bjorn is Norwegian for Bear, as well as the Brown Beer/Bear thing)




I know, it doesn't take much to entertain me.

 

thanks
Bjorn





Bjornwiser said:


> Bout time I got this on here.
> 
> My Mrs put this together for me, what a sweety :icon_cheers: (Graphic designer extraordinaire @ elementMEDIA plug plug)
> 
> Even had to update my user name just to suit my logo. By the way my name is "Bjorn Wise" hence Bjornwiser... had to be done! lol


----------



## bum (29/6/10)

petesbrew said:


> View attachment 39062
> 
> 
> One for my Altbier. Trying to clean up my labels, but my graphic design skills are still shoddy as.
> If only I can get that damn circular text to centre properly... only working on Word.


 
That actually looks pretty good for Word.


----------



## raven19 (29/6/10)

SA Case Swap - American Brown Ale Mk III


----------



## glennheinzel (20/7/10)

Dark Side (Tooheys Old clone)


----------



## alkos (20/7/10)

Imperial Stout brewed with 1kg Special B, Trappist High Grav. yeast and french oak chip aged for a month


----------



## bum (20/7/10)

I quite like that, alkos. Stark and simple. 

I've been toying with some ideas in my head for my own labels (even though I haven't even thought of a brewery name yet) and I can't get any of them to work in there - let alone on a computer. You might have changed my thinking somewhat. Cheers.


----------



## alkos (20/7/10)

Yep. I can't get my head around the name for my kitchen brewing establishment either ;-)


----------



## alkos (22/7/10)

Wheat beer with ~40% weyermanns' smoked malt


----------



## bum (22/7/10)

How did you get the bacon? I've just done an ale with 60% Weyermann smoked and don't have nearly enough smoke, let alone pushing any cured meatiness.


----------



## schooey (22/7/10)

bum said:


> (even though I haven't even thought of a brewery name yet)



With a nic like bum, wouldn't you go with something like 'Bare Arse Brewing' or 'Buttcrack Brewery'?


----------



## bum (22/7/10)

I'm not looking to extend the handle into real life, thank you very much.


----------



## alkos (22/7/10)

bum said:


> How did you get the bacon? I've just done an ale with 60% Weyermann smoked and don't have nearly enough smoke, let alone pushing any cured meatiness.



I haven't yet! Just tried Shenkerla Rauchbier Wheat yesterday and decided to clone it. 60% not enough you say? Hmmm, I thouht both weyermann and shenkerla are in Bamberg, so that would be the malt they use... Was yours fresh?


----------



## bum (23/7/10)

Sclenkerla smoke their own. They use Vienna malt and I understand Weyermann use a pilsner malt. Don't quote me on either - that is just my understanding. I've been told both do you beechwood for smoking though.

My rauchmalt might have had a little more to compete with in my darker ale than yours will in a wheatie so your results may be a little more aggressive than mine. Stick with your recipe if it is a proven clone.


----------



## unrealeous (23/7/10)

You had me at the first Bacon...


----------



## alkos (23/7/10)

bum said:


> Stick with your recipe if it is a proven clone.



Unfortunately, its imaginary clone at this stage  I'll try 50% wheat + 50% smoked + WB-06 (pretty neutral for wheat yeast) and see how it goes


----------



## Yob (23/7/10)

Been Toling about with this idea for a while... but my photoshop / paint skills are sadly lacking....


----------



## cdbrown (23/7/10)

Man these labels are cool - especially the bitch slap IIPA. Still not been able to come up with a good logo for Browntown Brewery. Thinking of having the Brown crest in there somewhere.

That looks good ozziyob


----------



## Yob (23/7/10)

cdbrown said:


> Browntown Brewery. Thinking of having the Brown crest in there somewhere.
> 
> That looks good ozziyob



Something Mr Hanky related for your logo perhaps? 

Cheers mate...still some ways to go with it.. there is a logo maker on the coopers website which are OK for something simple and which I must say inspired me to make my own.. [edit] and I mean JUST OK.. nothing special

as did this thread to begin with I might add...  Some crackers in here, it feels good to slap a label on if you are giving one away, and I always have one labelled in the crate so I know when they were bottled... sweet!

:icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (23/7/10)

Recent case swap effort - inspired by the label of the beer that inspired the beer (Young's special london ale)


----------



## petesbrew (23/7/10)

Rukh said:


> Dark Side (Tooheys Old clone)
> 
> View attachment 39560


That looks brilliant!


----------



## MeLoveBeer (23/7/10)

Loving it Manticle... looks pro. You need to get the labels printed on clear plastic so its slightly transparent; would look top notch on a darker brew.


----------



## petesbrew (23/7/10)

bum said:


> That actually looks pretty good for Word.


Cheers Bum. I found the centre text thingy finally, so it's a bit better... still fine tuning.

But I gotta say, everyone here is pushing the bar with the quality labels lately. Honestly OUTSTANDING!


----------



## peas_and_corn (26/7/10)

I'm thinking of getting someone to print up a large (so... 1.5 foot diameter or so... I'm guessing here, I'll measure when it's important) version of my logo on a sticker to put on my keg fridge. Any ideas as to a good place to go? Preferably a place in SA so I can pick it up?


----------



## schooey (26/7/10)

I took a super high res image of mine to Harvey Norman and printed it out on photo quality A2 sheet. It cost $40 or something like that from memory. I plan to get two circles of perspex cut to size and then spray with aerosol adhesive and sandwich it between them and seal the edge join with silicon, if that makes sense...Then mount it on the mini orb on the front of the keg freezer. All up should last longer than me for around $100.


----------



## peas_and_corn (26/7/10)

schooey said:


> I took a super high res image of mine to Harvey Norman and printed it out on photo quality A2 sheet. It cost $40 or something like that from memory. I plan to get two circles of perspex cut to size and then spray with aerosol adhesive and sandwich it between them and seal the edge join with silicon, if that makes sense...Then mount it on the mini orb on the front of the keg freezer. All up should last longer than me for around $100.



That sounds like a brilliant idea. I think I'll steal it


----------



## barls (26/7/10)

you could also contact war and see what he can do a big one for.


----------



## petesbrew (11/8/10)

Sorry Ruhk, I pinched your idea. Of course there's a bottle saved for you.


----------



## Supra-Jim (11/8/10)

I've had a mate helping me out with some logo work recently. Still fine tuning a few things but here's what i've got for my IPA:




Still want to tweak a couple of elements, but i'm pretty happy with result so far.

Cheers SJ


----------



## argon (11/8/10)

Here's one I've made up for the decal holder ready for Oktoberfest


----------



## Fents (11/8/10)

Supra-Jim said:


> I've had a mate helping me out with some logo work recently. Still fine tuning a few things but here's what i've got for my IPA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that looks sick! would make a wicked tattoo.


----------



## JestersDarts (11/8/10)




----------



## Supra-Jim (11/8/10)

Nice work there Jester, maybe you should add the tag "Don't look it in the eye!" to the bottom of the label!


----------



## petesbrew (11/8/10)

Supra-Jim said:


> I've had a mate helping me out with some logo work recently. Still fine tuning a few things but here's what i've got for my IPA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10/10. Brilliant


----------



## lano (12/8/10)

Here is my Label

NB: "Edgar's" is one of my mates words for Boob's!


----------



## Swinging Beef (12/8/10)

Supra-Jim said:


> I've had a mate helping me out with some logo work recently. Still fine tuning a few things but here's what i've got for my IPA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mate,
This site...
https://www.wowtattoos.com/wow/generator.php
allows the creation of Ambigrams (like Illuminnati in Angels and Demons or whatever) 
Damnation works pretty good as an ambigram.
I reckon that would finish off your label nicely.


----------



## Supra-Jim (12/8/10)

Nice link there Swinging Beef, the ambigrams look pretty good.

Cheers SJ


----------



## Swinging Beef (12/8/10)

The key called Print Scrn on your keyboard is your friend


----------



## Supra-Jim (12/8/10)

Very true, i have another label for Redemption and i ran that through the ambigram and that came out pretty good to.

Cheers SJ


----------



## schooey (12/8/10)




----------



## mxd (12/8/10)

schooey said:


> View attachment 40059




love that one, might have to "borrow" it for my light (4.5%  ) beer


----------



## Supra-Jim (12/8/10)

Buzz lightbeer, excellent label!!!

Cheers SJ


----------



## argon (22/8/10)

An other one i prepared earlier... first IPA thought i'd make it a black one... pretty simple but t'll do.


----------



## shonks69 (22/8/10)

The labels are great
Is there dedicated software for label creation or is Photo shop the tool of choice?
Keep up the great work

Cheers
Shonks


----------



## argon (23/8/10)

I use Adobe Illustraotr and Photoshop for my labels it is expensive to buy outright and the learning curve is a bit steep. But if you know how the interwebs work everything can be found h34r: (for the record i use it for work so have a legal copy on my work machine)

There is a heap of online freeware or webbased makers around thatll do a good job have a look a few pages back in this thread for that discussion.


----------



## bcp (23/8/10)

manticle said:


> Recent case swap effort - inspired by the label of the beer that inspired the beer (Young's special london ale)



Class.


----------



## Phoney (23/8/10)

Here's something ive knocked up:





Yes, it needs a LOT more work.


----------



## bcp (23/8/10)

argon said:


> Here's one I've made up for the decal holder ready for Oktoberfest
> 
> View attachment 40034



Nice use of texture - the font, the subtle angle, and that background colour/texture with the subtle light in the middle.


----------



## shonks69 (25/8/10)

argon said:


> I use Adobe Illustraotr and Photoshop for my labels it is expensive to buy outright and the learning curve is a bit steep. But if you know how the interwebs work everything can be found h34r: (for the record i use it for work so have a legal copy on my work machine)
> 
> There is a heap of online freeware or webbased makers around that'll do a good job have a look a few pages back in this thread for that discussion.




Cheers Argon :icon_cheers:


----------



## argon (25/8/10)

bcp said:


> Nice use of texture - the font, the subtle angle, and that background colour/texture with the subtle light in the middle.


Thanks mate... put a little bit of effort into this one... done 100% in illustrator. Blew up and cropped an image of some hop cones in the background, applied transparency and an overlayed a radial gradient to get the texture effect. Really like the end result when putting the image above the text for a little more detail. The text comes out a little weird in the png export... kinda crops the points off some of the letters. In the AI file this doesn't happen.


----------



## Josh (25/8/10)

argon said:


> An other one i prepared earlier... first IPA thought i'd make it a black one... pretty simple but t'll do.
> View attachment 40324



That's a circle.






Seriously, they're all looking great. I haven't graduated from Paint. But for the moment, I like the simple look.


----------



## glennheinzel (26/8/10)

Tankleys Roggenbier. 

PS. How funny is Seth Rogen?!


----------



## petesbrew (14/9/10)

Here's the label for my Russian Imperial Stout/Belgian Strong Ale/3 can bastardisation



The Soul Glo label is coming soon..


----------



## schooey (14/9/10)

I knew I'd seen that name somewhere before...




edit: still love yours though, Pete


----------



## petesbrew (14/9/10)

schooey said:


> I knew I'd seen that name somewhere before...
> 
> View attachment 40772
> 
> ...


Oh yeah I'd seen that one too. Love the blackalicious afro label.


----------



## WarmBeer (14/9/10)

petesbrew said:


> Oh yeah I'd seen that one too. Love the blackalicious afro label.


Needs more duck...


----------



## argon (14/9/10)

Here's another one for the next planned brew this weekend or earlier


----------



## argon (14/9/10)

and a cider ready for filtering when i could be bothered...


----------



## bcp (14/9/10)

argon said:


> and a cider ready for filtering when i could be bothered...
> 
> View attachment 40783



Nice. colour balance, glow, shine on the apple... Geez those ciders can start to pick up the alcohol levels by the looks of things.


----------



## argon (14/9/10)

bcp said:


> Nice. colour balance, glow, shine on the apple... Geez those ciders can start to pick up the alcohol levels by the looks of things.


Hehe... You're not wrong 1050 to 1004. Such an easy brew... Juice, little bit of ldme and a cider yeast. Happy days. Brewed this one for swmbo as a replacement for champagne/white wine. She tasted the cloudy sample ( which I was concerned would put her right off) and loved it. Once it's diamond bright and served in pedestal glass I reckon she'll love it even more. Only problem is I'll have to lose a keg and a tap...


----------



## manticle (14/9/10)

You could..um...drink some of the cider yourself too?

I'm enjoying some right now (my lady can't actually eat apples so it's all mine). I have a simple juice one and a bastardised hybridised mainly fresh crushed apple but extra juice thrown in one - both different, both tasty.

Cider: It's not just for girls (that would be my label slogan if I designed one).


----------



## argon (14/9/10)

manticle said:


> You could..um...drink some of the cider yourself too?
> 
> I'm enjoying some right now (my lady can't actually eat apples so it's all mine). I have a simple juice one and a bastardised hybridised mainly fresh crushed apple but extra juice thrown in one - both different, both tasty.
> 
> Cider: It's not just for girls (that would be my label slogan if I designed one).


Oh by all means I'll be getting into my fairshare of this... Tastes great out of the fermenter. Just always a little beneficial to play the martyr handing over a tap to a "girl's drink"


----------



## petesbrew (14/9/10)

argon said:


> and a cider ready for filtering when i could be bothered...
> 
> View attachment 40783


That looks fantastic!


----------



## manticle (14/9/10)

Needs balls and a 'not just for girls' reference. It's in the bag (pun intended)

I have no time argon so you'll have to put it together. I want a reassuring masculine cider label (power tools optional) that retains a certain progressive element and doesn't simply speak yob (although we all have an inner yob).


----------



## raven19 (15/9/10)

Argon, your labels are really coming along superbly if I may say so. Keep up the good work! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Malted (15/9/10)

manticle said:


> Needs balls and a 'not just for girls' reference. It's in the bag (pun intended)
> 
> I have no time argon so you'll have to put it together. I want a reassuring masculine cider label (power tools optional) that retains a certain progressive element and doesn't simply speak yob (although we all have an inner yob).




Ever heard the "Dickens Cider" sketch? 

'Dickens Cider' could make a great logo/label!


----------



## argon (15/9/10)

manticle said:


> Needs balls and a 'not just for girls' reference. It's in the bag (pun intended)
> 
> I have no time argon so you'll have to put it together. I want a reassuring masculine cider label (power tools optional) that retains a certain progressive element and doesn't simply speak yob (although we all have an inner yob).



sounds like a nice little challenge... i'll have to put some thought into that. First thought's are something to do with adam and eve and the serpant... then all i could think of was Salma Hayek in From Dusk 'till Dawn :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## argon (15/9/10)

raven19 said:


> Argon, your labels are really coming along superbly if I may say so. Keep up the good work! :icon_cheers:



Thanks mate... i think i may have made a bit of work for myself though.

I bought 4 of these for the taps (the trap of being able to wander through the bits and pieces at Craftbrewers  )





and now i HAVE TO make a new label for each batch... i rarely do the same recipe more than once, except for a couple of house batches. So every time i want to brew i make up a a new label... which is also why they're all round.

I try to keep them fairly simple and mostly text so they can be read at a reasonable distance, as they're quite small once printed, laminated and mounted... but wouldn't mind adding a bit more illustration in the future. Had planned to do generic labels like the ones in my sig... but enjoy the creativity of individual labels.


----------



## Ross (15/9/10)

Here is the label for our Fresh Wort Kits being released shortly - Big thanks to Franko for the art work.





cheers Ross


----------



## MarkBastard (15/9/10)

argon, I have the same label holders. I bought some printable magnetic A4 sheets from office works and I intend to cut out blank cirles and glue them to the holders face down so that the magnetised back is showing forwards. Then I can print out circular logos and they will magnetise to the holders (back to back fridge style magnets attract each other). Should be a good system.

Now I just need some logos that don't look like arse.


----------



## argon (15/9/10)

Mark%5EBastard said:


> argon, I have the same label holders. I bought some printable magnetic A4 sheets from office works and I intend to cut out blank cirles and glue them to the holders face down so that the magnetised back is showing forwards. Then I can print out circular logos and they will magnetise to the holders (back to back fridge style magnets attract each other). Should be a good system.
> 
> Now I just need some logos that don't look like arse.



Magnets would be good... just make sure the labels are waterproof... i've made a couple where i cut the laminate a bit close to the paper and the tiniest amount of water got in a bled the ink, ruining the label.

What i do to mount the labels is;
Print 6 labels to an a4 page which resizes them perfectly (by coincidence) to the decal holder.
Then cut out each individual label.
Then laminate all 6 into a single laminate pouch ('er indoors is a teacher so have the resources)
Then cut out the laminated labels leaving a small edge on the laminate
2 or 3 bits of blu-tak on the decal holder and the labels stick right to it and don't move or come off.

Comes up a charm... i have the holders at a 45degree angle so the handle doesn't obscure the view and i can get my hand around the handle... 

Only thing i found with the holders is when you mount them they sit over the locking ring to the shank and it's a bit awkward to tighten it up... takes a bit of fiddling about but awkward nonetheless.

I'll do up a couple of labels for you if you want... let us know what you're brewing and what you're thinking... doesn't take long to knock one out.


----------



## Shed101 (15/9/10)

Here's a cider label I remember from teenage times ... god only knows what it tasted like , I don't think that was considered important at the time


----------



## bcp (15/9/10)

Here are my last three labels.

A Samuel Adams Boston Lager-style recipe gone more hersbrucker in the hops department.



Completely over-the-top for my first belgian golden strong ale.



And trying out a square format for a delirium tremens attempt.


----------



## argon (15/9/10)

bcp said:


> Here are my last three labels.
> 
> A Samuel Adams Boston Lager-style recipe gone more hersbrucker in the hops department.
> View attachment 40821
> ...




Love the neoclassic/renaissance/international gothic artwork in there... gives a whole new depth to the label. Cropping and layering works really well

Delirium Tremens is most definitely my fav Belgian... gotta let me know the recipe and how it turns out... and which 3 yeast you're going to use. :icon_cheers:


----------



## argon (15/9/10)

just finished off this one... gonna pitch the second cube of this tonight. Gave my second last pint or so to Manticle fot Xmas in July lotto... was just starting to come really good... missed entering it into QABC.


----------



## argon (16/9/10)

clone label for a clone brew





original











yes... lately i've got a bit of time on my hands


----------



## MarkBastard (16/9/10)

What's your clone recipe for the landlord?


----------



## under (16/9/10)

Ive done the 97% MO and 3% caraaroma


----------



## argon (16/9/10)

Mark%5EBastard said:


> What's your clone recipe for the landlord?



After a heap of reading and a couple of attempts... this is the one i'll be doing in a month or so once i get my hands on some 1469. Without doing some caramelization this seems to be the consensus on what would get you close.

Recipe is for a double batch... but proportions and IBU remain the same

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Landlord
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 41.00 L 
Boil Size: 43.01 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 22.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
9.94 kg Ale - Golden Promise TF (6.3 EBC) Grain 96.98 % 
0.31 kg Caraaroma Malt (Weyermann) (400.0 EBC) Grain 3.02 % 
30.00 gm Fuggle [7.70 %] (90 min) Hops 14.1 IBU 
45.00 gm East Kent Goldings [4.80 %] (50 min) Hops 11.7 IBU 
45.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.00 %] (15 min) Hops 6.4 IBU 
1 Pkgs (Wyeast Labs #1469) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 10.25 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 26.97 L of water at 75.8 C 67.8 C  
10 min Mashout Heat to 75.6 C over 2 min 75.6 C 


Notes:
------


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## MarkBastard (16/9/10)

Interesting. I've done a recipe which I've been told is a lot like a landlord.

Base malt was marris otter (floor malted ideally)
Then 250gm Cara aroma
60gm carafa special T1.

This is for a 20L batch.

I'd maybe recommend putting a little bit of carafa t1 in there, maybe only 20g or 30g. Just gives a touch of colour and character without needing to caramalise.

With my one above chappo asked me if I'd caramalised it because he was picking that up, but I hadn't and I only mashed for 60 and boiled for 60. Chappo may have just been being polite though! haha.


----------



## under (16/9/10)

:icon_offtopic: Ive got that in the fermenter as we speak. Sitting around 19-20 on Thames Valley II


----------



## raven19 (16/9/10)

bcp said:


> Completely over-the-top for my first belgian golden strong ale.
> View attachment 40822



Awesome! Top job there!


----------



## gjhansford (16/9/10)

I recon if you're gonna clone the beer why not clone the label ...











ghhb


----------



## gjhansford (16/9/10)

And here's some more ...











ghhb


----------



## gjhansford (16/9/10)

Plus a couple of my own ...






ghhb


----------



## petesbrew (16/9/10)

Very nice labels Ghhb. Love the leffe label.


----------



## argon (16/9/10)

ghhb those labels look excellent... i bet they look really good above all those taps... i've seen the photos of your brewhaus... those little touches make all the difference.

well here's the label for my first 3V i did the other week. Recipe inspired by LC Roger's... 





i've got to stop making these and do something a little more productive... like brewing!!!... but then i'd have to make another label...

the viscous circle continues :blink:


----------



## argon (17/9/10)

doing a Kolsch now cause didn't have time enough before our oktoberfset to do a pilsner... just add a bit of wheat and back off the IBU.. sould be just about right.

clone



original


----------



## MarkBastard (1/10/10)

Here's some I chucked together. argon created the template for me, I recreated it in illustrator so that I could edit it easier etc so now all I have to do is change the beer name, the colour of the circle, and the background picture girl. Should be able to whip them up quickly now.




Cheers argon!


----------



## argon (1/10/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Here's some I chucked together. argon created the template for me, I recreated it in illustrator so that I could edit it easier etc so now all I have to do is change the beer name, the colour of the circle, and the background picture girl. Should be able to whip them up quickly now.
> 
> View attachment 41167
> 
> ...




Looks good Mark… really liked your concept… I think they come up really well.

Nice pinups too… love the Super Pride one, nice tie in with the Aussie flag. POR no doubt?
:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## MarkBastard (14/10/10)

Actually mate funnily enough I used Super Pride as the bittering hop! But I did like the name, it's sort of a piss-take on aussie megaswill.


----------



## BjornJ (14/10/10)

How do you guys print out your labels, are there any good Avery sticky labels or something that are a good size?

I have used Avery's Removable Labels before, they are 99.1 x 38.1 mm but are not all that happy with them.
-they are not all that removable when wet
-they are a bit small


And the toner seems to not really "stick" to them, if I rub the label it looses particles of colour so the white label shows.
But that might just be the printer I use, of course.

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## MarkBastard (14/10/10)

I've been using magnetic paper and I'm very happy with it. Not sure on the water proofness of them yet. Next time I print some out I'm going to put some test patterns in the dead space so I can do some tests on its durability. I'm not intending these to get wet either way though.


----------



## MarkBastard (17/10/10)

I made some more and changed some existing ones a bit etc.


----------



## bcp (17/10/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> I made some more and changed some existing ones a bit etc.
> 
> View attachment 41463



Nice style. I was originally playing with a similar idea, and downloaded stacks of cover images from cheap trashy romance novels from the 1940s and 1950s, but in the end couldn't quite get it to work like you have.


----------



## argon (18/10/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> I made some more and changed some existing ones a bit etc.
> 
> View attachment 41463



hey mate nice touch ups on the labels... i see you've reprised your illustrator skillz for the amendments... hopefully you've been able to find a later version.

I've been considering stealing a couple of these for use on the taps at home :icon_chickcheers: should be a good way to annoy the Mrs


----------



## MarkBastard (18/10/10)

Nah I've still got CS1 but I remade the label from scratch in CS1 and locked most of the objects and learnt a whole lot along the way. Now it's all sorted and I can just chuck the picture in the right spot and send to back. Then I change the text and make it the right size and then change the colours on the ring. Pretty easy. I do most of the work in photoshop touching up the low-res imagines. They look heaps better printed. That JPEG above is highly compressed and the colours went fluoro for some reason.

By the way the Orchard Pale Ale is your LCPA recipe. Still yet to keg it. Was about to on Friday night then got a call from work


----------



## argon (18/10/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Nah I've still got CS1 but I remade the label from scratch in CS1 and locked most of the objects and learnt a whole lot along the way. Now it's all sorted and I can just chuck the picture in the right spot and send to back. Then I change the text and make it the right size and then change the colours on the ring. Pretty easy. I do most of the work in photoshop touching up the low-res imagines. They look heaps better printed. That JPEG above is highly compressed and the colours went fluoro for some reason.
> 
> By the way the Orchard Pale Ale is your LCPA recipe. Still yet to keg it. Was about to on Friday night then got a call from work




yeah colours go weird when you upload to AHB. 

Careful with your use of illustrator making labels... you'll become addicted like me! 



too many labels... not enough beers

Still hangin' out for a decent APA or AIPA around here... hope you like the "orchard ale"... if it's horrible, it's not my fault h34r: if it's awesome i'll take all credit of course :lol:


----------



## MarkBastard (18/10/10)

damn that's a lot of labels. good work


----------



## argon (17/11/10)

Here's one for the next batch i'll be doing shortly


----------



## Batz (17/11/10)

BjornJ said:


> How do you guys print out your labels, are there any good Avery sticky labels or something that are a good size?
> 
> I have used Avery's Removable Labels before, they are 99.1 x 38.1 mm but are not all that happy with them.
> -they are not all that removable when wet
> ...




Get Warb to make them for you


----------



## argon (17/11/10)

Another one for a Belgian Blonde i finished off recently and plan to do again and age for a while.


----------



## BjornJ (17/11/10)

yes, have sent him the "artwork" and waiting for some stickers, thanks for the tip.

thanks
Bjorn







Batz said:


> Get Warb to make them for you


----------



## gregs (17/11/10)

For some reason this one is my favourite, I like this generic style label for the home taps. Also have a stack of others I did using 1940s pinup art.


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/11/10)

gregs said:


> For some reason this one is my favourite, I like this generic style label for the home taps. Also have a stack of others I did using 1940's pinup art.
> 
> View attachment 42230



Nice and classy gregs, looks great.


----------



## 69gts (17/11/10)

Hello all.

I'm looking for some constructive criticism & feedback for a label that I have designed for my house brew.
I am aiming to have these printed on something waterproof, possibly vinyl, so that the batch of bottles will be kept & re-used over and over again.





What do you reckon?

(Image quality is not too crash hot in the preview but is fine if you take look at the bigger picture)

Cheers
Mick.


----------



## barto1308 (17/11/10)

Here's one of mine that I did up for a Wee Heavy that was my first AG BIAB attempt. Turned out a great brew, so the label was worth the effort. I normally just print my labels on a sheet of Avery stickers 30mmx50mm, 

eg.-





but for this one, I did up a jpeg on CS4 and got them printed at Big W for 15c ea. These were then stuck on with an industrial spray adhesive that was extra tacky ( hobby glue didnt tack quick enough, and I found the spray at work)


----------



## gregs (17/11/10)

I also don't mind this one.


----------



## TidalPete (17/11/10)

BartHaus Breweries said:


> Here's one of mine that I did up for a Wee Heavy that was my first AG BIAB attempt. Turned out a great brew, so the label was worth the effort. I normally just print my labels on a sheet of Avery stickers 30mmx50mm,
> 
> eg.-
> 
> ...



Those logos are excellent & I wish I had your talent mate.
Too good to get a cheap print job when Warb will give you an excellent deal & does an excellent job of work.
No affiliation yadda, yadda, yadda.

TP


----------



## bcp (17/11/10)

argon said:


> Here's one for the next batch i'll be doing shortly
> 
> View attachment 42219



Simple, grungy. And message isn't cluttered: Rye... ESB... 
...Actually that sounds interesting. Would love to taste that. Is it a repeat offender recipe for you?


----------



## argon (17/11/10)

Nah mate... Never used rye before but had a couple of commercial examples. I posted the recipe in the what are you brewing thread the other day (no linky, on iPhone) it's based on bconnery's rye esb. He and dr smart suggested that 20% rye would be good, inclusive of caramel rye. Sounds delicious and hopping it like a landlord. Looking forward to it.

Thanks for the feedback too. I like to keep them simple so they can be read from a distance on the decal holder above the taps. Somehow I get that colour combination and the distressed graphics when I think of Rye... Dunno why.


----------



## WarmBeer (19/11/10)

Label for my Vic Xmas case swap beer. Slightly un-PC, but no harm intended.


----------



## Josh (19/11/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Label for my Vic Xmas case swap beer. Slightly un-PC, but no harm intended.



Un-PC aside, that's a great name.


----------



## stuchambers (22/11/10)

Hey all,
This is a draft of a logo for my brewery .
I know it needs something else but I am kinda stuck for ideas any ideas are appreciated.




Cheers Stu


----------



## argon (22/11/10)

Here are the labels i did for Murdoch that he had printed and made into stickers;

One for the Blue dog



One for the Red dog


----------



## argon (22/11/10)

one for both dogs;





and one or the pale ale.


----------



## stuchambers (22/11/10)

Here are a few more ideas which ones do you guys like. Im going for something a little more modern
All comments welcome






Cheers Stu


----------



## Josh (23/11/10)

stuchambers said:


> Here are a few more ideas which ones do you guys like. Im going for something a little more modern
> All comments welcome
> 
> View attachment 42332
> ...



I like the third one. That common B thing is confusing for a simple bloke like me.


----------



## argon (23/11/10)

Josh said:


> I like the third one. That common B thing is confusing for a simple bloke like me.




Yeah i agree with Josh.. the shared "B" is a little hard to read.

I like the sketchy outlines of the glasses and the distressed version of the red... but i'd be trying to have a congruous link to the rest of the label, including the text.

Other than that the colour combo is a little to high on the contrast ratio... have a look here for some inspiration and some cool suggestions of colour combinations.

Sorry if this has come across harsh or anything.. not trying to be... just hard to critique and advise on a forum without coming across as an ass.


----------



## stuchambers (23/11/10)

Argon all critiques are welcome my partner hates them all she doesn't like the modern look.
thanks for the site I will check it out.

Edit: very quick play
Very simple but why do things need to be complicated




Cheers Stu


----------



## MarkBastard (23/11/10)

That last one is your best one. I'd probably reduce the size of the glasses slightly. Also the pictures you are posting are very compressed (probably an AHB thing?) Can you post a higher quality one elsewhere?


----------



## stuchambers (23/11/10)

try this one for better resolution i only create them small so they wont blow up to a big size very well.


----------



## MarkBastard (23/11/10)

yeah that looks better.

you should always make them in a high resolution so they print better.


----------



## Yob (28/11/10)

couple im playing with


----------



## hefevice (28/11/10)

iamozziyob said:


> couple im playing with



One on the left looks like output from the new TSA body scanners!


----------



## Bongchitis (29/11/10)

A little embarrassing compared to most here but this is my 1st attempt using gimp. Just getting the hang of layering and shadows. Inspired by my mate who used to take his son through Razorback for a driving lesson and then call in to The George for a Bock on the way home.


----------



## argon (29/11/10)

Bongchitis said:


> A little embarrassing compared to most here but this is my 1st attempt using gimp. Just getting the hang of layering and shadows. Inspired by my mate who used to take his son through Razorback for a driving lesson and then call in to The George for a Bock on the way home.
> 
> View attachment 42471




Hey mate that looks good... especially like the road sign and the way it's angled and tilted away, nice touch


----------



## legham (29/11/10)

Hi guys, been stuffing around with some logo and lable ideas. 

What do you think?


----------



## Yob (29/11/10)

quick update... love where this ones going    

(edit) poll on first or second? lol Brewing aught me Photoshop...


----------



## raven19 (29/11/10)

First one (on the left) gets my vote, purely as the second is hard to read for me.


----------



## Bongchitis (29/11/10)

legham said:


> Hi guys, been stuffing around with some logo and lable ideas.
> 
> What do you think?




******* awesome! Simple yet very effective.

Geez there is some talent here.


----------



## Silo Ted (29/11/10)

legham said:


> Hi guys, been stuffing around with some logo and lable ideas.
> 
> What do you think?



Loving just the timber & spider part of pic #2 for a label. Would look great against a brown bottle.


----------



## Yob (30/11/10)

legham said:


> What do you think?



I reckon No 1 with colours inverted on a clear background would rock on dark bottles...


----------



## bum (30/11/10)

iamozziyob said:


> (edit) poll on first or second? lol Brewing aught me Photoshop...


First one. It'll look like the second after you've had a few anyway so it is the best of both worlds really.


----------



## Silo Ted (30/11/10)

bum said:


> First one. It'll look like the second after you've had a few anyway so it is the best of both worlds really.



You're so supportive


----------



## argon (30/11/10)

legham said:


> Hi guys, been stuffing around with some logo and lable ideas.
> 
> What do you think?




Nice one... the one on the left is excellent. Clean, simple and clear. Love the 8 as the spider's body too, well done


----------



## cdbrown (30/11/10)

I find the second one a bit hard to read, but do like the depth effect on the lettering, could you swap it over so the darker park is up front and the shadow is the lighter shade.


----------



## argon (30/11/10)

iamozziyob said:


> quick update... love where this ones going
> 
> (edit) poll on first or second? lol Brewing aught me Photoshop...



1 vote for the one on the left.. much easier to read = clearer message


----------



## Yob (30/11/10)

bum said:


> the best of both worlds really.



 



cdbrown said:


> swap it over so the darker park is up front and the shadow is the lighter shade.



have kind of wound up doing just that.. thanks for the input.. its amazing where brewing takes you


----------



## legham (7/12/10)

Silo Ted said:


> Loving just the timber & spider part of pic #2 for a label. Would look great against a brown bottle.




thats a really good idea! cheers.


----------



## bcp (7/12/10)

Latest effort.


----------



## legham (10/12/10)

Here is another version of my lable.


----------



## drew9242 (11/12/10)

I really like that legham, impressive mate.


----------



## legham (11/12/10)

Here is probably the final version. A bit more simple and easier to cut out


----------



## ArnieW (20/12/10)

Here's one that I've been playing around with today.






cheers, Arnie


----------



## schooey (20/12/10)

One for you, asis... quick and dirty but a work in progress


----------



## Yob (7/1/11)

clearly for my impending Tu-Can, going to sit on them for a while and we will have to move soon.. so labels will be the safer option  and I only do a few per crate so it's no big deal..


----------



## argon (2/3/11)

got a double brew-day planned for tomorrow... 1 Amarillo Brown ale and 1 Triple Hop IPA.

I'll re-purpose my Golden Ale Label for the Brown Ale and i just knocked up one for the Triple Hop IPA;


----------



## bum (2/3/11)

Based _very loosely_ on New Belgium's Ranger label I see. Now that is a nice little beer.


----------



## argon (2/3/11)

bum said:


> Based _very loosely_ on New Belgium's Ranger label I see. Now that is a nice little beer.




i'm all over that label like a cheap suit... couldn't be arsed making my own up.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (2/3/11)

Bongchitis said:


> A little embarrassing compared to most here but this is my 1st attempt using gimp. Just getting the hang of layering and shadows. Inspired by my mate who used to take his son through Razorback for a driving lesson and then call in to The George for a Bock on the way home.
> 
> View attachment 42471




Haha I like this one very much .. Have just hit the HYW's with my daughter , and boy oh boy a beer sure does taste good after an hour or 2 in the passengers seat ...

Good work ...

Cheers


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (2/3/11)

double post ...


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (2/3/11)

Bongchitis said:


> A little embarrassing compared to most here but this is my 1st attempt using gimp. Just getting the hang of layering and shadows. Inspired by my mate who used to take his son through Razorback for a driving lesson and then call in to The George for a Bock on the way home.
> 
> [attachment=42471:Instruct.


----------



## Robbo2234 (2/3/11)

These Look fantastic!!!

what program are you using?


----------



## unrealeous (2/3/11)

Robbo2234 said:


> what program are you using?


When beer taste is more important than marketing bling - you don't need a program.


----------



## Margrethe (2/3/11)

Wow! There's some lovely labels there! I've never thought about making a label for my brews! I've got to come up with something now- can't let you all have the fun!


----------



## Robbo2234 (3/3/11)

I Suppose its what you can do while your beer is fermenting!


----------



## argon (30/3/11)

Doing a bit of planning for the annual Oktoberfest party... so needed to get some labels done for the beers that will be on.
Keep it simple


----------



## Yob (3/4/11)

Tooling about with one for the looming case swap.. keeping it simple..


----------



## JestersDarts (3/4/11)

iamozziyob said:


> Tooling about with one for the looming case swap.. keeping it simple..
> 
> View attachment 45056



nice job!

Listening to Dethklok at my computer at the moment and had a metal inspired idea... what about a label shaped like a skull... Brutal. 

I'm more... traditional with my labels, but I thought that idea might be right up your alley!

Cheers - 
JD


----------



## Yob (3/4/11)

JestersDarts said:


> nice job!
> 
> Listening to Dethklok at my computer at the moment and had a metal inspired idea... what about a label shaped like a skull... Brutal.
> 
> ...



:lol: .. Brutal.. :lol: Have you seen season 3? Oh I love that clown c.c.c... :lol:


----------



## stephenkentucky (4/4/11)

Here is the first of a number of labels I have designed for our new micro.


----------



## Pennywise (4/4/11)

^ that looks awsesome


----------



## stephenkentucky (4/4/11)

Pennywise said:


> ^ that looks awsesome




Thanks Pennywise, I hope it is not too busy I am bottling to champagne bottles I will try and upload a shot of them on the bottle soon


----------



## Silo Ted (4/4/11)

:icon_offtopic: What do you use to cork champagne bottles ? I want to cork and cage some barleywine later in the year, but don't want to have to buy a floor standing corker.


----------



## Pennywise (4/4/11)

2nd one didn't load.

I don't think it looks too busy at all. Actaully think it's a near damn perfect label for a Farmhouse Ale


----------



## Pennywise (4/4/11)

Silo Ted said:


> :icon_offtopic: What do you use to cork champagne bottles ? I want to cork and cage some barleywine later in the year, but don't want to have to buy a floor standing corker.



Pretty sure the SuperAutomatica will do them, all you need to do is change the bell


----------



## barls (4/4/11)

Silo Ted said:


> :icon_offtopic: What do you use to cork champagne bottles ? I want to cork and cage some barleywine later in the year, but don't want to have to buy a floor standing corker.


try reading here mate.
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=15457
id doubt that you can get belgian style corks in with a SuperAutomatica as you need to compress the cork to get it in the bottle as they are bigger than the bottle neck.


----------



## stephenkentucky (4/4/11)

Here is a shot of the bottles with labels
we use 29mm tirage caps we buy from Ross in Brissie


----------



## Pennywise (4/4/11)

:lol: Love the sick puppy one


----------



## Silo Ted (4/4/11)

Pennywise said:


> Pretty sure the SuperAutomatica will do them, all you need to do is change the bell


Nah, what you might be thinking of is _capping_ champagne bottles. You can buy a replacement tirage bell for the superautomatica that suits the larger caps, but corkings another thing entirely.


----------



## stephenkentucky (4/4/11)

Here is another for review, I like the photo, it really defines the word "Sick Puppy"


----------



## Pennywise (4/4/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Nah, what you might be thinking of is _capping_ champagne bottles. You can buy a replacement tirage bell for the superautomatica that suits the larger caps, but corkings another thing entirely.



Ahh ok cool. Do you know what a corker's worth?


----------



## stephenkentucky (4/4/11)

And another one, at last I think I am getting this upload caper,


----------



## barls (4/4/11)

Pennywise said:


> Ahh ok cool. Do you know what a corker's worth?


ether of these work.
http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/product_in...roducts_id=8280
http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/product_in...roducts_id=7953


----------



## stephenkentucky (4/4/11)

Another way of doing it is to tirage cap and either put a heat shrink muselette ( a kind of plastic wrapper or dip the top in red sealing wax, they both add a bit of class without having to cork, the problem with corking champagne bottles is that the wiring of the cap is painful, and without wires you are sure to lose a few bottles to pressure.


----------



## barls (4/4/11)

ive got to say ive never had a problem wiring them up. it takes me the same amount of time as capping.


----------



## proudscum (4/4/11)

Couple of Mead labels that are being worked on and some beer labels that will be used for the case swap(still a real work in progress but will post when ready).


----------



## Silo Ted (4/4/11)

Just beautiful, those mead labels. 

Where did you get the bottles?


----------



## proudscum (4/4/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Just beautiful, those mead labels.
> 
> Where did you get the bottles?




Two empty sticky bottles, they are for my sister in laws 40th birthday present.
This is the prototype so there will be some rewording to tighten up the design.


----------



## barls (4/4/11)

nice a little wax on the top and they will look a treat


----------



## stephenkentucky (4/4/11)

proudscum said:


> Couple of Mead labels that are being worked on and some beer labels that will be used for the case swap(still a real work in progress but will post when ready).



Love the labels, really inviting and the clear bottles look great, well done man.


----------



## stephenkentucky (4/4/11)

If anyone needs Champagne bottles I will be picking up a pallet from Plasdene in Newcastle in about 4 weeks, I could give you some at cost, which I havn't worked out yet but likely to be between about 60c and 85c per bottle. they are pretty heavy once full but as you will see they present really well. but dont forget you need a 29mm tirage bell for your bench capper ( from Ross) Also I have stelvin clear and antique green bottles and half bottles, suitable for mead, lightly carbonated barley wines etc they are wine bottles so will take very modest carbonation, but if any of you need some we have them the stelvin size is 40x60 BVS. I have a capping machine you can use, but I live in Kentucky between Armidale and Tamworth. I am not a retailer so this is at cost only.

also Im wondering what people think about the idea of selling 5 litre mini-kegs on a swap and go type situation, over the internet. I would rent the gassing head and tap unit after a deposit were paid. It is just an idea at the mo but I hope the idea has legs. as it would reduce package size verses bottles and probably cut freight to the point that I could provide freight free both ways, as we do with our wine. Just a thought, if you have an opinion please post as we are in the middle of nowhere here in Kentucky, we have to be willing to pursue all avenues of selling our product. So please chip in with your 2.64cents worth ( including inflation) thanks Steve


----------



## Franko (4/4/11)

stephenkentucky said:


> And another one, at last I think I am getting this upload caper,



Nice labels mate


----------



## argon (4/4/11)

stephenkentucky said:


> Here is a shot of the bottles with labels
> we use 29mm tirage caps we buy from Ross in Brissie


love em... that looks like a bottle i'd go for at the local if i came across it for sure.


----------



## stephenkentucky (5/4/11)

argon said:


> love em... that looks like a bottle i'd go for at the local if i came across it for sure.


Thanks Argon, Im off to Newcastle to try a braumeister today, not much sleep last night, bloody hell Im like a Kid at christmas.
Get to eat real chinese food tonight at Wests leagues club and pints at the Irish pub....ahhh heaven


----------



## pdfarrell (1/5/11)

My first effort. Fairly simple and uninspired.


----------



## Spork (3/5/11)

Well, paint is a bit limited, so I just DL GIMP 2. Got some learning to do... Never mind, will be at least 2 months before my mead is ready for bottling.


----------



## jonw (11/5/11)

I'd be grateful if someone would post their illustrator file - I'd like something to use to get me going, and what I've found on the intewebs is a bit difficult to use. I'm looking for a round label I can use as a template an build on from there.

Cheers,

Jon


----------



## drew9242 (12/5/11)

Just thought i would put our work in progress up. We have a bit more work to do. But my cousin is doing it for me so whenever we get some time we fiddle around with it.


----------



## stephenkentucky (13/5/11)

Drew9242 said:


> Just thought i would put our work in progress up. We have a bit more work to do. But my cousin is doing it for me so whenever we get some time we fiddle around with it.




Its looking good Drew, post some updates when you do them.
regards
Stephen


----------



## proudscum (13/5/11)

Hope this works still playing with screen shot.But this is the finished labels...thanks Kev T


----------



## stephenkentucky (13/5/11)

proudscum said:


> Hope this works still playing with screen shot.But this is the finished labels...thanks Kev T


Wow they look really good, very professional Id like to taste the product now!


----------



## jonw (13/5/11)

jonw said:


> I'd be grateful if someone would post their illustrator file - I'd like something to use to get me going, and what I've found on the intewebs is a bit difficult to use. I'm looking for a round label I can use as a template an build on from there.




Had a chance to play with Illustrator this evening. Pretty steep learning curve, but I'm pleased with the result.




Cheers,

Jon


----------



## raven19 (13/5/11)

jonw - shit hot fella, really nice label there.


----------



## Aleosaurus cervisiae (13/5/11)

I use waht Cooper's got for my labels, simple to use and nice but fairly limited in what you can do. Is there any simple software one can use with more flexibility? This is one of my labels 

View attachment EPIPHANY.pdf


----------



## petesbrew (16/5/11)

A couple of my latest attempts.


----------



## argon (16/5/11)

I think this American Brown is gonna be pretty shit.


----------



## stephenkentucky (20/5/11)

This is for an Innis & Gunn style oaked scottish ale (oops sorry I uploaded twice)


----------



## stephenkentucky (20/5/11)

petesbrew said:


> A couple of my latest attempts.
> 
> View attachment 45805
> 
> View attachment 45806


I really like the Anzac label Pete, well done, it is very dignified and respectful but says it all, top work mate.


----------



## stephenkentucky (20/5/11)

Aleosaurus cervisae said:


> I use waht Cooper's got for my labels, simple to use and nice but fairly limited in what you can do. Is there any simple software one can use with more flexibility? This is one of my labels


Jeezus Aleosaurus, are you really a god botherer or is that just a piss take, Oh **** it it does'nt matter the judgement day is tomorrow I know I read it in todays paper.


----------



## waggastew (1/6/11)

Start of an idea for an RIS label. About to bottle into glass and plan to keep some for a while so might bother to whip up some labels.


----------



## saintbanger (1/6/11)

Don't know if this is already posted but I just found this today, pretty cool.

http://www.beerlabelizer.com/


----------



## outbreak (1/6/11)

argon said:


> I think this American Brown is gonna be pretty shit.
> 
> View attachment 45808


 

I see what you did there....


----------



## argon (2/6/11)

I've got the second half of the Brown Ale Double Batch cold conditioning now... ready for packaging in the next week - Northern English Brown.


----------



## proudscum (14/7/11)

Here is the latest for a bottle conditioned bass clone more to come.The small label is for a collar to go around the neck of the bottle.


----------



## stephenkentucky (14/7/11)

proudscum said:


> Here is the latest for a bottle conditioned bass clone more to come.The small label is for a collar to go around the neck of the bottle.


Love the label, and just bottled up a personalised label to send down to you my wetback south of the border mate...I just hope you drink red?


----------



## Salt (14/7/11)

Here's some labels that a mate of mine mocked up for me...he's in design and marketing, so that was a real help...

The labels are just examples as you will note that the ingredients listed are the same over the three different examples...

The ideas for the names come from Mountain ranges close to where we brew. The Kaimai Pale Ale will eventually be brewed with Spring Water from the source in the Kaimai ranges.






Whilst Im only pretty new to brewing and only doing extract atm...will get some of these printed up I think, will look good on the swing top 750s I've got.

Cheers


----------



## bignath (14/7/11)

argon said:


> I think this American Brown is gonna be pretty shit.
> 
> View attachment 45808




:icon_offtopic: 

Ha, Classic!

A couple of years ago, a few of my mates put together a basketball team called the Cleveland Steamers. It was in D Grade (drinking grade, esky in the car park standard).

We each had names on the back of our gurnseys about shit. My alias was Ghostie, but we also had a Teflon, Squeeky, etc...

Had heaps of fun, but yeah, we were pretty shit....


----------



## Malted (14/7/11)

Salt said:


> Here's some labels that a mate of mine mocked up for me...he's in design and marketing, so that was a real help...
> 
> The labels are just examples as you will note that the ingredients listed are the same over the three different examples...
> 
> ...



My rude opinion is that the logo is great but does not incorporate into the label well. The labels needs spicing up a bit too. Why not have the two islands as a washout background picture behind all of the text?
What if you called it "Man Salts Brewery Co" Rdrr, Nah seriously you could get naughty like that. 
Maybe since the text is sloped down to the left, slope the top of the head to the right so everything is titled/askew?


----------



## Salt (14/7/11)

Malted said:


> My rude opinion is that the logo is great but does not incorporate into the label well. The labels needs spicing up a bit too. Why not have the two islands as a washout background picture behind all of the text?
> What if you called it "Man Salts Brewery Co" Rdrr, Nah seriously you could get naughty like that.
> Maybe since the text is sloped down to the left, slope the top of the head to the right so everything is titled/askew?



I might cause a stir with this response, but...
Thanks for your feedback...not sure I put them up there for your negative comments, but your entitled to your opinion...
Perhaps keep your rude opinion and maybe comment if you like it, if you dont, skip to the next post that tickles your fancy.
I like them, because they are original..not copying any thing else out there. They incorporate places that are local and relevant to me and I make extract kits for a hobbie, not so I can mainstream them so everyone likes them. 
Perhaps I could redo the label so that it follows what you would like...Do you want to re-design it for me?


----------



## proudscum (14/7/11)

Salt said:


> Here's some labels that a mate of mine mocked up for me...he's in design and marketing, so that was a real help...
> 
> The labels are just examples as you will note that the ingredients listed are the same over the three different examples...
> 
> ...




Looks like you must be a Matamata boy.remind me of the Moa beer labels a little dont be to cross bro i think he was just trying to help you out


----------



## Salt (15/7/11)

proudscum said:


> Looks like you must be a Matamata boy.remind me of the Moa beer labels a little dont be to cross bro i think he was just trying to help you out



Cheers bro, from the Waikato...
Helping out or rude opinions aside...I like them, posted them for that reason.


----------



## Malted (15/7/11)

Salt said:


> I might cause a stir with this response, but...
> Thanks for your feedback...not sure I put them up there for your negative comments, but your entitled to your opinion...
> Perhaps keep your rude opinion and maybe comment if you like it, if you dont, skip to the next post that tickles your fancy.
> I like them, because they are original..not copying any thing else out there. They incorporate places that are local and relevant to me and I make extract kits for a hobbie, not so I can mainstream them so everyone likes them.
> Perhaps I could redo the label so that it follows what you would like...Do you want to re-design it for me?


Yes you have rubbed me the wrong way as did I to you apparently.
I apologise if my implied vulgarity in relation to your username caused offence. That is where my apology begins and ends.

Perhaps you have not read many of the pages of this thread topic but quite commonly people make a few comments on what they like about a label/logo and often add a few suggestions on how they think such labels/logos might well be improved. Is that not what I did? Sometimes folks take some suggestions on board and make a few changes and if they like them they may adopt them, if not they discard those suggestions. If you interpret feedback as negative then your perception is skewed.

If you simply wanted people to say, 'yeah that label is shit hot' and don't really care to hear constructive feedback that may or may not be beneficial, perhaps keep your labels to yourself and skip to the next post that tickles your fancy.

If you don't wish to implement any suggestions that is up to you, no one is forcing you to do anything. I find your sarcasm and defensive stance to be an innapropriate response to someone who in good faith offered what they believed to be helpful suggestions.


----------



## Salt (15/7/11)

> I apologise if my implied vulgarity in relation to your username caused offence.


Nope, that didnt concern me at all...you've missed the mark.



> Perhaps you have not read many of the pages of this thread topic but quite commonly people make a few comments on what they like about a label/logo and often add a few suggestions on how they think such labels/logos might well be improved. Is that not what I did?


Yip i've read most pages on here, and find that pretty much all are in a positive light and I really enjoy reading them. And no I believe that is not what you did. You basically told me you didnt like all of it, with the exception of the logo. 

I find this forum to be great as you get great feedback from posters and get suggestions when asked for them. I didnt ask what people didnt like about the labels. This thread started with members posting their labels, with a sense of self pride. Not as a forum for people to post labels and ask "Hey, what was wrong with my label idea".



> Sometimes folks take some suggestions on board and make a few changes and if they like them they may adopt them, if not they discard those suggestions. If you interpret feedback as negative then your perception is skewed.


In my opinion, your feedback was negative...there is nothing skewed about that.



> If you simply wanted people to say, 'yeah that label is shit hot' and don't really care to hear constructive feedback that may or may not be beneficial, perhaps keep your labels to yourself and skip to the next post that tickles your fancy.


Why should you say that I cant post my labels in a thread designed for people to post their labels? And thats what I did.

As I said, you are entitled to your opinion, thats fine. But I took offence when you start a comment with...'My Rude Opinion'. That is all...
I will move on and get on with my life...you gave an opinion on my post, did you not expect me to provide a response?

Cheers mate, all good.


----------



## Malted (15/7/11)

Salt said:


> Nope, that didnt concern me at all...you've missed the mark.
> 
> Yip i've read most pages on here, and find that pretty much all are in a positive light and I really enjoy reading them. And no I believe that is not what you did. You basically told me you didnt like all of it, with the exception of the logo.
> 
> ...



I did write a lengthy response to this since you were asking questions but I don't think I shall bother with it when this will suffice: 

I tried to be helpful; I failed. You don't want help. I forgive you for being a princess. 

Cheers to you also and I am most certainly not your mate, nor does you continuation of untoward behaviour make it all good.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (15/7/11)

My First dodge label from last year's Duff Darkie






Not much, but it was a good way to get into GIMP and Inkscape - between them I could do the stuff that you are supposed to with the Adobe package.

Goomba


----------



## petesbrew (15/7/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> My First dodge label from last year's Duff Darkie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody hell Goomba, I almost fell on the floor trying to read that. Then I had a bright idea, turned my lappy upside down and almost dropped it into my drink!
PS... better than I can do. I'm still working with Word. (works for me at the moment).


----------



## Silo Ted (21/7/11)

Here's a few drafts I was working on a while ago, but lost interest after a while.


----------



## jonw (22/7/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Here's a few drafts I was working on a while ago, but lost interest after a while.
> 
> View attachment 47177



Very nice.


----------



## proudscum (22/7/11)

This was the label that didnt make it in time for the case swap


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/7/11)

You guys have inspired me, 4 hours on photoshop :blink: it's a bitch of a program and all those layers just confuse me, but it's a start.




Andrew


----------



## argon (26/7/11)

4 hours well spent i'd say nice one...


----------



## drew9242 (31/7/11)

Update of my logo for the coming oktober fest party.


----------



## argon (1/8/11)

an IPA on tap at home now;

View attachment Blackbeard__s_Delight.png


----------



## Franko (6/8/11)

AndrewQLD said:


> You guys have inspired me, 4 hours on photoshop :blink: it's a bitch of a program and all those layers just confuse me, but it's a start.
> 
> View attachment 47294
> 
> ...




Layers are your friend Andrew


Franko


----------



## super_simian (6/8/11)

argon said:


> I think this American Brown is gonna be pretty shit.
> 
> View attachment 45808



I lol'd, for real. For anyone who doesn't get it, try urbandictionary.com


----------



## Gar (18/8/11)

My first batch to have labels.


----------



## Bongchitis (18/8/11)

Gar said:


> My first batch to have labels.




Aside from my penchant for redheads.... that is great!


----------



## proudscum (20/8/11)

Hope to get a few bottles with labels on soon and have a little group shot.


----------



## bconnery (27/8/11)

Tap label a friend did for me, with brief from me, for my American IPA that will be on tap at Archive in West End as part of a homebrew competition I was one of the winners of. 
Final shades and colours may be slight different, the red may be a little redder...
Opinions won't offend me but it isn't going to change 

View attachment 47862


----------



## Batz (27/8/11)

:icon_offtopic: 

My apologies for the off topic post but does anyone have Franko's email addy? If so could you please PM it to me, thanks


----------



## Gar (7/9/11)

Brewing this on the weekend, recipe is s̶t̶o̶l̶e̶n̶ inspired by j1gsaw's - Heavy Scottish Wedding Ale with a few changes.





The alcohol content will probably change but that's what Beersmith is telling me ATM


----------



## MaestroMatt (7/9/11)

After a long absence from this forum, I forgot that this thread was one of my favourites....and still is. 

Some fantastic looking labels! Now that I am back brewing again, I will be getting back into labels. Still only have the one generic (in my signature) but think individual labels for each brew is sexeh.

Photoshop and Illustrator are going to get a workout at home as well as at work now!


----------



## 1974Alby (7/9/11)

Ive looked at his thread on and off over the past months and today was inspired to download Gimp...I have no idea wtf Im doing and the online tutorial probably just served to confuse me further :huh: . Had a fiddle with an image I wanted to use in a label and and 2 hours later shut the whole thing down in frustration... :angry: 

will have to give it another shot when Ive got free time cos I reckon some of the labels Ive seen are awesome and I want one or five for myself!!! But there is nothing intuitive about that software...or maybe Im a complete Gimp  ...is that why they call it that? a private joke on people who dont understand dialogs and docks and channels and paths???...

maybe I should stick to Beer labelizer but the results are lame and dont allow me to get out the ideas in my head. Sorry for the rant, just annoyed at wasted time and disappointed at my own gimpness....aah well, Ill have another beer and all will be good in the world again! :drinks:


----------



## Gar (7/9/11)

Get into it, its good fun!

There's lots of books at the library & some decent magazines at the newsagent these days, I find Corel Draw and Photoshop the most usefull... Though I also use Signlab 5 for working on the vector side of things.


----------



## dougsbrew (7/9/11)

it could do with some more work but heres my first swing at it.


----------



## Gar (7/9/11)

Haha nice pic

Gotta love dog mentality, ooooh water!! bite-bite-bite-spew... bite-bite-bite-spew... repeat :lol:


----------



## argon (7/10/11)

Will be pitching a couple of FWKs over the weekend... need some new labels for the decals;


----------



## sean83 (7/10/11)

argon said:


> Will be pitching a couple of FWKs over the weekend... need some new labels for the decals;
> View attachment 48923
> 
> 
> View attachment 48924



Argon Mate, I have always thought the generic four seasons logo you have was awesome. That new vienna lager one is just as good. What program are yu using to design them.

Sean


----------



## argon (7/10/11)

Thanks mate... Illustrator CS5 mainly... with the very occasional use of Photoshop CS5. Illustrator is much better for graphic design.

I was feeling lazy and decided to repurpose a couple of labels


----------



## wambesi (7/10/11)

A couple of recent tap labels. (brews still to be kegged)
Illustrator for everything except photo work.





More on my blog which is in my sig block for those interested.


----------



## Gar (19/10/11)

For the next batch (when I can find the damned time!)






A stone and wood clone for the hot weather


----------



## Jarthy (21/10/11)

Spotted Batz's label on the back of a Ford Focus this morning. looked a little faded, but still cool


----------



## raven19 (23/10/11)

I've still got a way to go to get the hang of this software. Some cracking designs in this thread for great inspiration.

One of these will be my case swap beer.


----------



## Cocko (23/10/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Here's a few drafts I was working on a while ago, but lost interest after a while.
> 
> View attachment 47177



Absolutely brutal!




raven19 said:


> I've still got a way to go to get the hang of this software. Some cracking designs in this thread for great inspiration.
> 
> One of these will be my case swap beer.
> 
> ...



Very nice work Rav, very nice!

I reckon the weizen is lacking that background faded raven tho... Still, Fark cool!

Cheers


----------



## kymba (24/10/11)

first ever label attempt - done in word

for an upcoming ginger beer, a la chappo...




any suggestions on getting it to look better?


----------



## technoicon (24/10/11)

my first attempt at a original label...


----------



## MarkBastard (24/10/11)

kymba said:


> any suggestions on getting it to look better?



change it to price getting KO'd by white and make the background blue


----------



## kymba (24/10/11)

but...none of them are fatapantzes. this is a must

I don't really care who is punching who...blue, red, white, black whatever - as long as they have red hair and are fighting it will suit the logo

blood is optional - maybe brock lesnar?


----------



## argon (24/10/11)

kymba said:


> but...none of them are fatapantzes. this is a must
> 
> I don't really care who is punching who...blue, red, white, black whatever - as long as they have red hair and are fighting it will suit the logo
> 
> blood is optional - maybe brock lesnar?


check out chris leben from the UFC. Shoudl get a few shots of him getting smacked about in the Anderson Silva fight (not the one pictured)


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (24/10/11)

Here's one my brother knocked up for my Vader Imperial Black IPA.


----------



## Bongchitis (10/11/11)

Heres one based on McEwans Export and inspired by my Scottish mate. Still a novice GIMP user. A quick job but will serve its purpose.


----------



## MarkBastard (10/11/11)

argon said:


> check out chris leben from the UFC. Shoudl get a few shots of him getting smacked about in the Anderson Silva fight (not the one pictured)



Should be some good shots from his latest fight where he got fucked up hardcore.


----------



## technoicon (10/11/11)

new thin ice brewery label. pretty much the same.. different backgrounds ect.


----------



## keifer33 (12/11/11)

Just came across this site and thought Id share for all those wishing to create some labels. Pretty easy to use and has a fair few options.

http://labeley.com/


----------



## Yob (12/11/11)

tee hee... started playing again.. a work in progress




Yob


----------



## The Pope (25/11/11)




----------



## Gar (7/12/11)

Very cool Pope


----------



## Truman42 (7/12/11)

What are you guys using to print your labels onto?

I want something thats waterproof but doesn't need to be stuck on with industrial strength adhesive so I can peel them off easy ready for the next batch?

Apologies if this has already been answered in this 80 + pages of posts but at least if it has it will be bumped up for the next guy that answers.


----------



## Gar (7/12/11)

Next two brews...

10 Minute IPA using 140g of Amarillo and 90g of Citra (28L batch)






and a Sweet Choc Stout, aging this'n for about 6 months :chug: (might make it a bit stronger yet)







Truman said:


> What are you guys using to print your labels onto?



Vinyl, luckily I work in a sign business


----------



## Truman42 (7/12/11)

Oh..... and here are my labels. Done with labely.com, nothing too flash quick and easy. 

I have PS and Gimp just need to come up with a design idea.


----------



## FuzzyDropbear (7/12/11)

Truman said:


> What are you guys using to print your labels onto?
> 
> I want something thats waterproof but doesn't need to be stuck on with industrial strength adhesive so I can peel them off easy ready for the next batch?



I printed my first batch of labels onto plain copier paper and printed though the laser printer at work. Stick these onto your bottles with a little bit of glue from a gluestick (uhu or the like). They don't come off in the fridge, but when you wash the bottles they come off easy as pie.

Here's the label from my first batch, and yes there is a spelling mistake... it just adds to the homebrewed nature of the beer  although I haven't heard a bad word about it yet. I'm aiming to improve the label, but I needed something quick.


----------



## Truman42 (7/12/11)

FuzzyDropbear said:


> I printed my first batch of labels onto plain copier paper and printed though the laser printer at work. Stick these onto your bottles with a little bit of glue from a gluestick (uhu or the like). They don't come off in the fridge, but when you wash the bottles they come off easy as pie.
> 
> Here's the label from my first batch, and yes there is a spelling mistake... it just adds to the homebrewed nature of the beer  although I haven't heard a bad word about it yet. I'm aiming to improve the label, but I needed something quick.



Thanks mate, will give that a shot. Nice label BTW, like the deliberate spelling mistake and its reason..cheers


----------



## Silo Ted (7/12/11)

Bon jovi, you should join a graphics forum !


----------



## Truman42 (7/12/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Bon jovi, you should join a graphics forum !



And why would that be Ted???


----------



## bignath (7/12/11)

Truman said:


> Thanks mate, will give that a shot. Nice label BTW, like the deliberate spelling mistake and its reason..cheers



Truman, another trick is to use plain copier paper and apply with a light coating of milk using a basting brush. Works great!

Ive done this for several batches, but nowadays im too lazy to do anything withnlabelling apart from some texta description on the lid.


----------



## Truman42 (7/12/11)

Sorry what I meant was....


----------



## Truman42 (7/12/11)

Big Nath said:


> Truman, another trick is to use plain copier paper and apply with a light coating of milk using a basting brush. Works great!
> 
> Ive done this for several batches, but nowadays im too lazy to do anything withnlabelling apart from some texta description on the lid.



I thought plain copier paper would just fall apart once condensation formed and you guys must have been using some sort of coated paper or coating it with a clear lacquer etc, hence the question. But if plain copier paper works then that it is.


----------



## Truman42 (7/12/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Here's a few drafts I was working on a while ago, but lost interest after a while.
> 
> View attachment 47177



BTW Like your labels, very well done. 

I like the backgrounds and the way the image protrudes out of the frame. Hope to design something like that myself when I can come up with an idea.


----------



## ledgenko (7/12/11)

Ok guys am I the only one here who has no artistic talent but still wants a cool label ??? how can I make them easily short of scanning my 4 yr old daughters drawings of butterfies ??? what is the program you use ???


----------



## Silo Ted (7/12/11)

ledgenko said:


> Ok guys am I the only one here who has no artistic talent but still wants a cool label ??? how can I make them easily short of scanning my 4 yr old daughters drawings of butterfies ??? what is the program you use ???



http://labeley.com/


----------



## Silo Ted (7/12/11)

Truman said:


> BTW Like your labels, very well done.
> 
> I like the backgrounds and the way the image protrudes out of the frame. Hope to design something like that myself when I can come up with an idea.



Didnt use them, as it would have been a bitch to cut out those delicate edges.

You need to understand layers, and blending those layers, and you'll go far. But it does help to conciously think about colour schemes. 

I am not a graphics person, in fact this was the first real thing I created in photoshop, so no experience necessary.


----------



## Gar (7/12/11)

ledgenko said:


> Ok guys am I the only one here who has no artistic talent but still wants a cool label ??? how can I make them easily short of scanning my 4 yr old daughters drawings of butterfies ??? what is the program you use ???



Probably not much help but I use CorelDRAW 11, Signlab 5 and Photoshop CS2. (expensive unless you have a wooden limb)

People say Gimp is pretty good but I haven't used it myself.


----------



## Truman42 (7/12/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Didnt use them, as it would have been a bitch to cut out those delicate edges.
> 
> You need to understand layers, and blending those layers, and you'll go far. But it does help to conciously think about colour schemes.
> 
> I am not a graphics person, in fact this was the first real thing I created in photoshop, so no experience necessary.


I have cs2 and gimp and am quite proficient with both of them, understand layers and stuff. I just have the creativity of a house brick so not good at coming up with a design. So labely.com will have to do for now.


----------



## WarmBeer (7/12/11)

Silo Ted said:


> You need to understand layers, and blending those layers, and you'll go far. But it does help to conciously think about colour schemes.


Piffle!

Best. Label. Evah.


----------



## technoicon (8/12/11)

dont for get paint.net. all mine were done in that. also it's free. not as good a PS though. 

http://www.getpaint.net/


----------



## petesbrew (8/12/11)

WarmBeer said:


> Piffle!
> 
> Best. Label. Evah.


I would've drawn a straighter guitar neck if I had a ruler handy...


----------



## Gar (8/12/11)

I hate people (ducks) that don't trim their strings <_<


----------



## petesbrew (8/12/11)

Gar said:


> I hate people (ducks) that don't trim their strings <_<


How about the type that use gaffa tape instead of straplocks? B)


----------



## Gar (8/12/11)

Let me guess, you use bread ties for picks too don't you <_<


----------



## Silo Ted (8/12/11)

petesbrew said:


> How about the type that use gaffa tape instead of straplocks? B)



Guilty



Gar said:


> Let me guess, you use bread ties for picks too don't you <_<



Guilty 

Also bic lighter instead of a bottleneck slide., saucepans for percussion and a cardboard box as a reverb unit.


----------



## bignath (8/12/11)

petesbrew said:


> How about the type that use gaffa tape instead of straplocks? B)



gaffa's for pussy's ......

how about chains?

As uncle zakk says, "hardware stores have the best guitar straps"... :super:


----------



## Silo Ted (8/12/11)

Yes, but do you want to take advice from a guy who spends more time on his hair care each day than we do on AHB ? 

Zac Wylde is a poofter. :lol:


----------



## Gar (8/12/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Zac Wylde is a poofter. :lol:



He's pretty deep in the closet then :lol:


----------



## bignath (8/12/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Yes, but do you want to take advice from a guy who spends more time on his hair care each day than we do on AHB ?
> 
> Zac Wylde is a poofter. :lol:



When he's got arm muscles bigger than my thigh's (think about that....my AHB name is BigNath..) i'll take all the advise he dishes out.

He's not a poofter. A metrosexual trapped in a vikings body sure, but not a poofter.


----------



## Silo Ted (8/12/11)

Yea, I just wanted to make a statement that rarely appears on the internet.. 

Also, Elton John is a lumberjack.


----------



## bignath (8/12/11)

Elton John most certainly is a poofter.


----------



## Gar (8/12/11)

Big Nath said:


> A metrosexual trapped in a vikings body sure, but not a poofter.



Hahaha :super:


----------



## raven19 (12/12/11)

Some xmas labels for the neighbours.


----------



## wambesi (17/12/11)

Here's my latest, will be kegged in a few days time.
Dedicated to a top bloke. RIP.


----------



## yasmani (17/12/11)

make me a label ! for the best one i like you can have some small money reward from me or free meals at my sisters restarant and having dinners with yasmani, drinking some american beers taking the pishabs and talking about sexes with girls


----------



## Screwtop (17/12/11)

wambesi said:


> Here's my latest, will be kegged in a few days time.
> Dedicated to a top bloke. RIP.
> 
> View attachment 51012



What a fantastic tribute and a fantastic label.


A lot of folk around here would drink to him, thanks mate! 

Screwy


----------



## wambesi (17/12/11)

Screwtop said:


> What a fantastic tribute and a fantastic label.
> 
> A lot of folk around here would drink to him, thanks mate!
> 
> Screwy



Cheers Screwy. 
It was the least I could do, and my way to remember him.


----------



## Franko (21/12/11)

wambesi said:


> Here's my latest, will be kegged in a few days time.
> Dedicated to a top bloke. RIP.
> 
> View attachment 51012



Nice job mate feel proud

Franko


----------



## winkle (21/12/11)

Franko said:


> Nice job mate feel proud
> 
> Franko



+1
well done.


----------



## Hubert (21/12/11)

wambesi said:


> Here's my latest, will be kegged in a few days time.
> Dedicated to a top bloke. RIP.



Great job wambesi.

Lets all raise a glass to the guys who have paid the ultimate sacrifice.


----------



## argon (5/1/12)

another one for the latest Amber Ale


----------



## argon (6/1/12)

Lost my label for LFPA. So thought i'd re-purpose one i'd done in the past.


----------



## super_simian (6/1/12)

^Damn, that's nice man...


----------



## wambesi (12/1/12)

Here's another. A brew many on here have done and after a few years finally got of my ass and did myself.
Only a few days left till I get to drink it!


----------



## wambesi (12/2/12)

There's another thread on here about our clubs part in the Canberra Multicultural Festival.
Great success, sold out of the specially brewed beer for the event on the second day (one left to go just starting now) but here is the artwork for the taps the club came up with.


----------



## mckenry (27/2/12)

Just playing with some online software.


----------



## petesbrew (27/2/12)

mckenry said:


> Just playing with some online software.
> 
> View attachment 52697


Looks awesome!
Any link to the software?


----------



## mckenry (27/2/12)

petesbrew said:


> Looks awesome!
> Any link to the software?



http://www.picnik.com/

saw my daughter using it on the weekend....


----------



## wambesi (23/3/12)

Finally got around to redoing the brewery logo.
After much fooling around I settled on a coloured and black and white version.

Nothing complicated just simple design, should look nice under the tap decals.


----------



## machalel (23/3/12)

Wow, these are really good! I'm impressed...

Ill have to have a play now


----------



## wambesi (23/3/12)

Machalel said:


> Wow, these are really good! I'm impressed...
> 
> Ill have to have a play now



Thanks mate, I still remain partial to the B&W over the colour though.
You'll find a lot of us like to play with logos and labels - hence the forty odd pages in this thread!


----------



## Gar (23/3/12)

wambesi said:


> Thanks mate, I still remain partial to the B&W over the colour though



Agreed, looks good!


----------



## Franko (24/3/12)

wambesi said:


> Thanks mate, I still remain partial to the B&W over the colour though.
> You'll find a lot of us like to play with logos and labels - hence the forty odd pages in this thread!


84 pages at last count and to think I started it so long ago.
like the black and white but you know what it needs

Franko


----------



## Screwtop (24/3/12)

Franko said:


> 84 pages at last count and to think I started it so long ago.
> like the black and white but you know what it needs
> 
> Franko




One of the great legends of AHB!!


:super: 

Screwy


----------



## wambesi (24/3/12)

Franko said:


> 84 pages at last count and to think I started it so long ago.
> like the black and white but you know what it needs
> 
> Franko



Hey Franko!
Took me a second but I worked out why I was so off, turns out we're both correct. 
I forgot I set my AHB options as max posts per page vs the forum default - I'm impatient, want it all as soon as possible!

That aside, been working any new stuff?
Whats your suggestion? (I've already modified it again, has a thin outline around the outside text)


----------



## GrumpyPaul (1/4/12)

Got a surprise when these arrived in the mail on friday.my son designed and printed them for me.

I know there it's another grumpy of legend status in the home new world...but that's what my grandkids call me. The first one couldn't get grandpa out. 

The text on the side labels it's a bit of a laugh, something along the lines of a grumpy old man toiled away in the family garagemuch like dr frankenstein and his monster, any rampaging that happens after drinking this brew is coincidental.

If anyone is really interested I will post the exact text when I get home.


----------



## wambesi (1/4/12)

BoroniaNewBrewer said:


> Got a surprise when these arrived in the mail on friday.my son designed and printed them for me.
> 
> I know there it's another grumpy of legend status in the home new world...but that's what my grandkids call me. The first one couldn't get grandpa out.
> 
> ...



Looks good mate! Very nice on the bottles.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (1/4/12)

wambesi said:


> Looks good mate! Very nice on the bottles.



Yeah, but its a shame I use grolsche bottles, which are a bit lumpy under the label. Butstill looks great


----------



## bum (1/4/12)

They look the duck's, BNB.


----------



## petesbrew (1/4/12)

They look fantastic,BNB.
BTW, my father in law proudly goes by the name Grumps.


----------



## Rowy (30/4/12)

Gents I have a cracker of a beer label I want to upload and I'm buggered if I know how to do it..............I have it in photobucket but I'm stuffed from there. HELP PLEASE!


----------



## Gar (1/5/12)

Easiest way I've found Rowy is to use something like http://tinypic.com/ select "message board 640x480" size & upload your photo.

Then copy the code from "IMG Code for Forums & Message Boards" and paste it in your post.


----------



## Gar (1/5/12)

Last two beers, I hope brother Lode doesn't visit the site as I've made him slightly more bald than reality ^_^


----------



## QldKev (1/5/12)

Just updated my logo


----------



## Gar (1/5/12)

Should have used a slightly thicker red pen but apart from that, excellent  

Shall I put you down for a thousand B)


----------



## bignath (1/5/12)

QldKev said:


> Just updated my logo
> 
> View attachment 54231



Seriously though, (not that you're trying to sell your beer), when marketing a beer is all about creating your own identity to grab a slice of the pie, a logo like that would probably be a good idea.

Nothing flash, but that's precisely why it would definitely stand out in a lineup. 

If i saw a bottle of "qldkev beer" in a bottle shop, labelled like that, i'd have to buy it to just to know what was inside the bottle...

I reckon it's got winner written all over it.


----------



## JaseH (1/5/12)

QldKev said:


> Just updated my logo
> 
> View attachment 54231



All it needs is one of the 'e's to be written backwards


----------



## QldKev (1/5/12)

Big Nath said:


> Seriously though, (not that you're trying to sell your beer), when marketing a beer is all about creating your own identity to grab a slice of the pie, a logo like that would probably be a good idea.
> 
> Nothing flash, but that's precisely why it would definitely stand out in a lineup.
> 
> ...




I have to admit although my label was just a bit of fun, as you said a lot of the micro brewery labels are just becoming a blur at the bottle shop. 

I've always kept a keg of left over beers, that last couple of litres in the fermenter that wont fit in the main keg, and put it in a dregs kegs. Batz got me onto calling it a mongrel keg. When mates hear of my dregs keg they turn their nose up, but the mongrel always gets a go.

Mongrel Bitter





reversed 'e'



I like this one best


----------



## Rowy (21/5/12)

Gents the new beer label. Many thanks to Cocko :beerbang:


----------



## Salt (25/5/12)

Two of my new labels...

First one is of my Clone of the NZ Collab (Epic Brewed) Mash Up...Not the closest clone to be fair, but loving the label my 'Director of Design & Promotion' came up with...it has an old Map of my city faded into the background















Second label is my AIPA entry for our forthcoming Club Brew Comp on the 10th July. The label is inspired by Sesame Street (obviously), with the name of the Beer being..."THIS BEER WAS BROUGHT TO YOU BY THE LETTER C", as the Beer is brewed entirely with the C-Type hop blend that was put out by Hop Union.
(Didnt put the label on too well for this one as the wrap around ended up a bit crinkled - 3/4 wrap label)...


----------



## yum beer (25/5/12)

Id be very carefull salt thats some serious breach of copyright, 

Sesame Street's not all fun and games you know.



C is for cascade, thats good enough for me,
cascade, cascade, cascade,

cascade starts with c.


----------



## Short Leg (27/5/12)

Hey guys

Where are people getting their labels printed these days?


----------



## wambesi (27/5/12)

Short Leg said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Where are people getting their labels printed these days?


I get the Brewery logos through the contact here on the forum, Warb.
Actual bottles or the tap decals like the one below I print myself at home.

Here's the latest, a little past the actual date but I was off overseas for the occasion so I'm catching up!


----------



## hopnerd (27/5/12)

wambesi said:


> I get the Brewery logos through the contact here on the forum, Warb.
> Actual bottles or the tap decals like the one below I print myself at home.
> 
> Here's the latest, a little past the actual date but I was off overseas for the occasion so I'm catching up!
> ...



Nice one, the badge down the bottom is a nice touch. I reckon anyone who served would be proud to toast with one of those.


----------



## Aleosaurus cervisiae (27/5/12)

Love the Anzac label.


----------



## wambesi (27/5/12)

hopnerd said:


> Nice one, the badge down the bottom is a nice touch. I reckon anyone who served would be proud to toast with one of those.





Aleosaurus cervisae said:


> Love the Anzac label.


Thanks, it's one of my annual specials now.
There is also a 'Navy badged' version of this label as it was a double batch split with my Navy assistant brewer and next door neighbour.


----------



## Batz (28/5/12)

Short Leg said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Where are people getting their labels printed these days?




_Warb_ or Ryan is your man, he does a special for AHB members, $30.00 for 100 stickers


http://www.esigns.com.au/index.php?option=...1&Itemid=58


----------



## Vanoontour (28/5/12)

I was quoted $40 incl postage from esigns/Warb/Ryan.



Batz said:


> _Warb_ or Ryan is your man, he does a special for AHB members, $30.00 for 100 stickers
> 
> 
> http://www.esigns.com.au/index.php?option=...1&Itemid=58


----------



## Malted (28/5/12)

Salt said:


> Two of my new labels...


Awsome Salts, I really like how you are incorporating and celebrating your Salts face logo. The American IPA really looks like a bottle of fun.


----------



## Gar (28/5/12)

They look awesome salt & wambesi, I like the eroded effect on the bugle player to match the font



vanoontour said:


> I was quoted $40 incl postage from esigns/Warb/Ryan.



Bloody good price that.


----------



## punkin (29/5/12)

vanoontour said:


> I was quoted $40 incl postage from esigns/Warb/Ryan.




Yes but he told me didn't like you.


----------



## Vanoontour (29/5/12)

Fair one Punkin...


----------



## Batz (29/5/12)

vanoontour said:


> I was quoted $40 incl postage from esigns/Warb/Ryan.




I suppose that's about right with postage included. I sure you won't be disappointed.


----------



## wambesi (29/5/12)

Batz said:


> I suppose that's about right with postage included. I sure you won't be disappointed.


+1 for the vouch there. Very happy with my stickers.



Gar said:


> They look awesome salt & wambesi, I like the eroded effect on the bugle player to match the font


Thanks, couldn't have it looking different now, just wouldn't have been right!


----------



## Bribie G (29/5/12)

I'll need labels for my case swap beer, so I'll send off to Ryan right now, thanks for the reminder Batz


----------



## super_simian (29/5/12)

did you add 'shrooms to that one Bribie? That image is giving me flashbacks....


----------



## kdaust (30/5/12)

Tried the labelizer website.

Got a nice one to use on my latest batch. But no golden thread I can carry through repeat batches.


----------



## warb (1/6/12)

cheers for the props on the stickers, looking good.. I added some items to my store to make things a more streamlined ( http://goo.gl/ettdA ) - so if any one would like me to make them some sticker, use this link, i will also add more shapes as i go through, ovals, etc.. Also, I had to bring to total down a bit to better fit on a sheet, makes it more economical. There are a few outstanding I know, will look over them over the weekend.. cheers lads..


----------



## winkle (1/6/12)

warb said:


> cheers for the props on the stickers, looking good.. I added some items to my store to make things a more streamlined ( http://goo.gl/ettdA ) - so if any one would like me to make them some sticker, use this link, i will also add more shapes as i go through, ovals, etc.. Also, I had to bring to total down a bit to better fit on a sheet, makes it more economical. There are a few outstanding I know, will look over them over the weekend.. cheers lads..



Good work mate. I'll have to put in an order next week :icon_cheers:


----------



## sponge (1/6/12)

Whats the best way to make up the designs for the brew stickers? 

Looking at handing a few out to family members for xmas and wanted to get something made up, but im not good at graphic design and/or drawing, but I just have a rough idea of what I would be after.


Sponge


----------



## Janelle Kerr (1/6/12)

Gar said:


> For the next batch (when I can find the damned time!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome Label!!
:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## wambesi (3/6/12)

My Choc Coffee Porter has become the house ale so I've now designed a nice simple permanent label for it's tap.



Instagram pic of the taps tonight available here.


----------



## Bribie G (5/6/12)

Hi Warb, I emailed through a design last week, 29/5 and haven't heard back yet but I see you've got a backlog. Should I re submit on that link you posted or is my previous email ok?
Mine's the "Midnight Train American Malt Liquor" one.

Cheers
Bribie G


----------



## Gar (5/6/12)

Blmn Mvls said:


> Awesome Label!!
> :icon_chickcheers:



Cheers Blmn Mvls, I added a couple of leaves just before printing that one  






*crappy iphone pic*


----------



## tricache (5/6/12)

Gar said:


> Cheers Blmn Mvls, I added a couple of leaves just before printing that one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah thats awesome!!!!


----------



## The Mexican (10/6/12)

thought I'de butt in one of mine....................... 

View attachment Noddy_Lager__.pdf


----------



## tricache (12/6/12)

Lazy Lager got a name change after a sample this weekend (still way too green but very European tasting)

*FIXED* Spelling Fail :blink:


----------



## mckenry (12/6/12)

tricache said:


> View attachment 55167
> 
> Lazy Larger got a name change after a sample this weekend (still way too green but very European tasting)



Funny. Just change Larger to Lager.


----------



## tricache (12/6/12)

mckenry said:


> Funny. Just change Larger to Lager.



Doh :lol: gotta stop doing this while I am supposed to be working


----------



## Bribie G (12/6/12)

How about a Rice Gull special larger :icon_cheers:


----------



## Gar (16/6/12)

Looks good, I dig the saying "Never strange, just different"



Bribie G said:


> How about a Rice Gull special larger :icon_cheers:



Admit it, deep down inside you love the word "Gull" Bribie


----------



## Short Leg (16/6/12)

Hey all

who should I call on to get some work done? Looking at getting a logo done and a label ( to cover all my brews)?

What is the going rate these days? I have a fairly good idea of what I want


----------



## Yob (23/6/12)

After a bit of a hiatus on design... stoopid work getting in the way of my creativeness Plagiarism,

Ive started a new one... still a bit to go..




:lol:


----------



## Yob (23/6/12)

:icon_drool2: shoud have called it shaven haven :lol: 

Id proudly have one of those on the shelf... mini swap? h34r:


----------



## kalbarluke (23/6/12)

Big Wilk: I'd hate to be a nerd but change the spelling on your logo to "outrageous".


----------



## Cocko (23/6/12)

iamozziyob said:


> After a bit of a hiatus on design... stoopid work getting in the way of my creativeness Plagiarism,
> 
> Ive started a new one... still a bit to go..
> 
> ...



Its like the worksafe add where the dude tips the oil on himself...

But now you have brown pumpage I assume this will not happen.

Nice label all the same.


----------



## Yob (23/6/12)

Cocko said:


> Nice label all the same.




:icon_cheers: 

:icon_offtopic: 

How'd ya go with the big move? 

Doing the NZ thing this week and am taking the good advice  TC Opens this week :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Silver (23/6/12)

Got a little help from kids on how to use powerpoint and came up with this. Can easily edit detail. A lot of mucking around but a bit of fun.


----------



## b0neski (23/6/12)

Here's what I'm stamping on my beers.....


----------



## Josh (25/6/12)

b0neski said:


> Here's what I'm stamping on my beers.....


Beautifully simple. I really like this one b0neski.


----------



## tricache (25/6/12)

Very simple b0neski yet effective! I like it!


----------



## b0neski (25/6/12)

tricache said:


> Very simple b0neski yet effective! I like it!



Thanks fellas..... sawdust in beer is ok but if I could just stop beer getting on cast iron work surfaces. Need segregated beer area!


----------



## nathan_madness (26/6/12)

Have not seen any Cider labels up here. Had a rain off day today so knocked up these for my ciders.


----------



## tricache (26/6/12)

Cool idea using the QR code


----------



## nathan_madness (26/6/12)

tricache said:


> Cool idea using the QR code



Easier than I thought it would be too.


----------



## tricache (3/7/12)

New label for the new beer

I'm happy with the shape and I might keep it for future beers


----------



## wambesi (11/7/12)

Finished up this one today. Bottling tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Truman42 (11/7/12)

Here are some new ones I did in Gimp. I love to Gimp that shit up..


----------



## Rowy (11/7/12)

I love it Truman............wish I had that IT ability.................I had to give cocko a picture and what I wanted and he did the rerst.


----------



## tricache (12/7/12)

Awesome looking Truman...and GIMP is awesome, I'm a Photoshop man myself but always fell back on GIMP when required


----------



## Malted (12/7/12)

wambesi said:


> Finished up this one today. Bottling tomorrow hopefully.
> 
> View attachment 55731




This is going to look awesome on a bottle!


----------



## Weizguy (12/7/12)

I posted this elsewhere on the forum, but here's a label I made for a Hunter brewer's case swap.




The reference was Dunkelweizen Doppelbock = DD. So I went looking for a good DD cup photo and cropped etc, and that's what I came up with.


----------



## tricache (12/7/12)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I posted this elsewhere on the forum, but here's a label I made for a Hunter brewer's case swap.
> 
> View attachment 55764
> 
> ...



:lol: now that would sell in the shops!!


----------



## Rowy (12/7/12)

Put a patent on that one Lez! You'll make millions!


----------



## DarkFaerytale (12/7/12)

i have been playing around with a couple images. i'm not exactly awesome at it, but i like these


----------



## Bribie G (12/7/12)

Haven't heard back from Warb for six weeks, despite a couple of emails. I take it he is out of the game?


----------



## mckenry (27/7/12)

My 13yo daughter made this for me in less than 10 mins. 
I think I will be asking her for more. Imagine what can be done when she tries.

My nickname is Camo.


----------



## tricache (27/7/12)

Thats tops!! :lol:


----------



## Truman42 (27/7/12)

Thats awesome mc kenry. Shes got talent.


----------



## mckenry (27/7/12)

tricache said:


> Thats tops!! :lol:






Truman said:


> Thats awesome mc kenry. Shes got talent.



Cheers Guys. 
I have a 6 tap font, so its about time for some decals. She could be busy :lol:


----------



## taztiger (2/8/12)

Here's my label i made up for my Honey Porter using "Beer Labelizer"




cheers
Taztiger


----------



## jasonharley (2/8/12)

hopnerd said:


> Nice one, the badge down the bottom is a nice touch. I reckon anyone who served would be proud to toast with one of those.





Nice label, but take care in how you use it (see link) 

http://www.dva.gov.au/commems_oawg/commemo...ages/index.aspx


cheers 

5 eyes


----------



## wraith (7/8/12)

Also using beer labelizer.




Wraith


----------



## wambesi (7/8/12)

Five Eyes Brewing Company said:


> Nice label, but take care in how you use it (see link)
> 
> http://www.dva.gov.au/commems_oawg/commemo...ages/index.aspx
> 
> ...



Really? thanks and I'm sure you mean well but being a current serving member and former graphic designer (still in green) I'm very aware of the regulations around the word and it's commercial use. No extra care needed mate, no one will do a thing.

It's one of my things I do on Anzac day or around it to commemorate my fallen brothers, just let them try.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (7/8/12)

Two examples of my logo, design and prints courtesy of my talented lady....


----------



## tricache (8/8/12)

ON GLASSES!!!  AWESOME!!!!


----------



## punkin (8/8/12)

Mr. No-Tip said:


> Two examples of my logo, design and prints courtesy of my talented lady....



There may be some work here for your talented lady.


----------



## wambesi (8/8/12)

Mr. No-Tip said:


> Two examples of my logo, design and prints courtesy of my talented lady....



Very nice. Got some glasses done with my logo before I moved to Canberra when I knew someone who could get it done.
Makes your beer taste that little bit better! :icon_cheers:


----------



## dougsbrew (16/8/12)




----------



## Cocko (16/8/12)

dougsbrew said:


> View attachment 56516



Nothing better than a label you can furiously beat off to.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## pk.sax (16/8/12)

Cocko said:


> Nothing better than a label you can furiously beat off to.
> 
> :icon_cheers:


All was good till this, now I have concerns!


----------



## Malted (17/8/12)

Had a look at the Beer Labelizer, feckers wanted me to pay money to use it! Thank goodness the printscreen key is still free...


----------



## tricache (17/8/12)

Malted said:


> Had a look at the Beer Labelizer, feckers wanted me to pay money to use it! Thank goodness the printscreen key is still free...
> 
> View attachment 56525



:lol: this made my day....freaking awesome :lol:


----------



## mckenry (6/9/12)

A few more. Simple but effective. 5 of 6 done now. My daughter knocks these up so quickly.
I dont like all the 'brewed with the finest malts.... such and such brewery...... 4.5%" etc.
No offence to anyone that does - its just not my cup of tea. Thats why I keep them minimalist.
Hopefully get her to do the 6th this weekend.

















And the one thats been shown before


----------



## luke_j (6/9/12)

Right now, it's just a couple of guys with big ideas and too much spare time. Within 10 years, it'll be Australia's only powerlifting microbrewery. Maybe.


----------



## doon (21/9/12)

How are people printing these to put on bottles?


----------



## raven19 (21/9/12)

doon said:


> How are people printing these to put on bottles?



I print, cut to size, then use an old brush to 'paint' milk on the back then stick to glass.


----------



## petesbrew (21/9/12)

raven19 said:


> I print, cut to size, then use an old brush to 'paint' milk on the back then stick to glass.


...or a glue stick.


----------



## doon (21/9/12)

Cheers thanks guys


----------



## dougsbrew (21/9/12)




----------



## browndog (21/9/12)

Cocko said:


> Nothing better than a label you can furiously beat off to.
> 
> :icon_cheers:



Funniest post this year Cocko!


----------



## bconnery (21/9/12)

Cocko said:


> Nothing better than a label you can furiously beat off to.
> 
> :icon_cheers:



Well now we know how Cocko sticks his labels on...


----------



## Gar (21/9/12)

Malted said:


> Had a look at the Beer Labelizer, feckers wanted me to pay money to use it! Thank goodness the printscreen key is still free...
> 
> View attachment 56525



:lol: Epic!

Reminds me of somebody I know


----------



## barls (21/9/12)

doon said:


> How are people printing these to put on bottles?


warb
http://www.esigns.com.au/index.php?option=...1&Itemid=58


----------



## Salt (5/10/12)

Label for my Vanilla Bourbon Porter...

Image does not quite show the background, which is a faded map of Kentucky and surrounding states (bourbon country!)...

Didnt take too long for me and a mate to knock up in PS (he has a design background)...simply printed on normal A4 and stuck on with glue stick!


----------



## thrillho (25/10/12)

My current batch


----------



## Brew Matt (25/10/12)

thrillho said:


> My current batch



Nice looking label. Obviously your wife supports your hobby, being happy to appear in your artwork.....


----------



## fletcher (25/10/12)

luke_j said:


> Right now, it's just a couple of guys with big ideas and too much spare time. Within 10 years, it'll be Australia's only powerlifting microbrewery. Maybe.




that is awesome.


----------



## Yob (5/11/12)

One of my mates drew this up for me  




Quite chuffed with it, need to get it onto a label.

:beerbang:


----------



## petesbrew (5/11/12)

Yob said:


> One of my mates drew this up for me
> 
> View attachment 58271
> 
> ...


Nice one!


----------



## bignath (5/11/12)

thrillho said:


> My current batch



"brewed in a laundry so you know it's clean"..... :lol: laughed my ass off..


----------



## 6tri6ple6 (30/11/12)

My first label. It's going on a batch that i have made for some Xmas presents. First time using photoshop too, it was a little frustrating in the beginning, but i'm very happy with the results. :beerbang:


----------



## petesbrew (24/12/12)

The beer is still in the fermenter at the mo, but here's my label ready for my summer saison.
Having a few issues making the text legible at the bottom, but for now this will do.


----------



## lukec (30/12/12)

After 4 yrs of tinkering this is what i came up with


----------



## Barron (30/12/12)

Cocko said:


> Nothing better than a label you can furiously beat off to.
> 
> :icon_cheers:




This is great, BUT!
Thought it would belong better on a ginger beer?........Jus sayin :huh:


----------



## glennheinzel (22/1/13)

I need to spend some more time understanding the "text to path" feature on Inkscape (I can't seem to specify where the text ends up), but I'm reasonably happy with the effort below.


----------



## raven19 (3/2/13)

Superbowl tomorrow!

Labels for the 3 beers I am providing for the game at my mates place.

I reckon the amber might be the most popular...


----------



## The Balding Bunyip (6/3/13)

This is what i have manged to cobble together after a self taught crash course in inkscape..........


----------



## The Balding Bunyip (6/3/13)

Slapped these together shortly after the above for tap labels on the kegerator...................


----------



## Yob (6/3/13)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## mckenry (26/4/13)

My latest two


----------



## DarkFaerytale (26/4/13)

boredom struck over lunch time

a friend had asked me for a few labels for a web series he is shooting, like it so much i think i'll end up using it as a tap label

used the online beerlabelizer for the bulk of it which i then stole and tweeked a little


----------



## Anthony.R.M (8/7/13)

This is where i'm currently at with a logo... and hints on how to get them actually made into labels (without trawling through 80+ pages of this thread) ?


----------



## BadSeed (9/7/13)

Here is one I knocked up in photoshop this morning.





I copied the design idea from this tutorial - http://www.photoshoplady.com/how-to-create-product-labels-in-photoshop/

The dog image is a royalty free stock image, I created everything else. I like it.


----------



## petesbrew (13/7/13)

For my 100th beer. Centurion Stout.
Yeah I know it's not perfect.


----------



## zeggie (19/8/13)

How's this for my first go?


----------



## lukiferj (21/9/13)

New logo design completed. Pretty happy with this.


----------



## djar007 (21/9/13)

My basic logo. Wanted it to be simple.


----------



## punkin (21/9/13)

djar007 said:


> boxcut brewery.jpg
> 
> My basic logo. Wanted it to be simple.



Still extremely different to read, although it does look good.


----------



## tricache (23/9/13)

Just a quick label for my English Brown I did using US hops for bittering


----------



## djar007 (23/9/13)

punkin said:


> Still extremely different to read, although it does look good.


Might need to add a white stroke around the lettering. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## sp0rk (23/9/13)

I knocked this together in about 5 minutes for the Sticker Swap






And also a label I put together on beerlabelizer.com


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (5/2/14)

After battling with the GIMP, this is my first attempt.


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (19/2/14)

Howdy all. After looking at heaps of people designs and seeing some really good ones I thought I would have a crack. I used the beer labelizer website. It's a pretty handy resource. When I have the patients I think ill try and knock one up in photoshop.


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (19/2/14)

Forgot to add picture.


----------



## brewbienewbie (20/3/14)

I haven't actually made this into a label yet but


----------



## lacara (30/4/14)

My Logo






And a few label concepts


----------



## StalkingWilbur (30/4/14)

I'm not normally a fan of skulls, but that hop skull is awesome!


----------



## Rieewoldt (30/4/14)

Mate knocked this up for me


----------



## GuyQLD (9/7/14)

Hmm, I was feeling far more inspired when I started this. Not sure where to take it now.




Passed on an old family name's motto that loosely translates as "The cornered Stag becomes a Lion"


----------



## Salt (14/8/14)

Haven't done any labels for a while, with most of my recent brews going un-labelled...

Knocked up the first of these last night in PS and then updated details for another two brews I have on the go right now. Pretty happy with the simple style and similar approach to all three as if they were in a range.

Let me know what ya think...?
They are white labels, hence why they dont stand out against the background unfortunately...


----------



## Grainer (7/11/14)

Whiskey Oak Russian Imperial - 1st attempt at a label


----------



## Trevandjo (7/11/14)

Grainer said:


> Whiskey Oak Russian Imperial - 1st attempt at a label


Very cool. 
Why did you spell Pale "PalE"?


----------



## Grainer (7/11/14)

something different..LOL


----------



## bullsneck (7/11/14)

Here's a couple I've knocked up of late...


----------



## wambesi (19/11/14)

Can't honestly remember the last time I posted any of my labels here but it's been a while as the brewery was out of commission for a while.

Here's a few I've done up in the last year or so. The Birty's Bitter label has been posted before but not sure if I put this final "approved" version up - as it went commercial now for Anzac Day the Rising Sun was removed.

Some are quick last minute things and others I took the time to draw/redraw graphics (Hot Blonde and White Christmas for example)


----------



## He-brew (18/12/14)

My first brew needed a label. Inspired by a dear dear friend who passed away recently. We've been mates since we were 5, and I have video footage of us dressed as Ninja Turtles. He was Raphael, and I was Michaelangelo.
That's where the red and orange bars came from.
He was always the outspoken, dreamer, and I just rode his coat tales, hence The Hero & Sidekick.
The kit was a Mangrove Jack's Classic Golden Lager...
The printing was a little off so it's not perfect but, I'm happy with how it turned out.


----------



## panzerd18 (18/12/14)

Amazing labels!


----------



## Trevandjo (18/12/14)

Good looking labels and a great tribute to your mate. 

What did you print the labels on? It looks too good for plain paper. 

Trev


----------



## He-brew (18/12/14)

Thank you for the kind words.
I used 'Kraft' 60x60 Avery labels. They're brown coloured and have a recycled paper look. I picked them up from Officeworks for roughly $16 for 180 labels.
Design done in Photoshop. Used a laser printer at work for the print, so they look really nice and sharp in real life.
Might work on a print size version of the label to put in my garage, I mean brewery.


----------



## djar007 (18/12/14)

Love those labels wambesi.they look fantastic.


----------



## wambesi (19/12/14)

djar007 said:


> Love those labels wambesi.they look fantastic.


Thanks mate, I enjoy making them.


----------



## He-brew (27/1/15)

Label design for my bud's brew Fourth Tenant.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (19/2/15)

Brewing some beers for my sons 30th - here a a few fun labels I have worked out for them.













Nothing too fancy in the artwork department - just playing around n PowerPoint at work


----------



## jkeysers (4/6/15)

Got the Mrs to do this for me years ago. Just started brewing again so thought I better finish it. I have Dutch and German heritage, the brewery name is based on my surname. What I wanna do is change the sky (and maybe the KH text colour) depending on the beer style. So maybe make it all dark golden brown for a golden ale, dark green for a pilsner, dark reddish for a porter etc. I'll either have the brew names embossed in the outside of the top of the circle, or use some sort of round wrap around text style that overlaps the "metal" bit and goes inside and outside the circle.

Still experimenting, open to suggestions.


----------



## nosco (5/6/15)

I got a mate who can draw to whip up a label for my amber/red ale. Its named after my son Max who's a bit of a ranga. Ill have to see if he can do one for my Earwig Stout when i get around to fermenting it.


----------



## wambesi (12/7/15)

It's about time to post up my last lot of labels - been about six months between posts.
As usual, some are quick and others I actually spent more time on.


----------



## Screwtop (12/7/15)

The latest brewery label, need some beer labels next. Design thanks to local Aaron Lodder Design.


----------



## wambesi (12/7/15)

Nice logo Screwy, look forward to the future labels as well.


----------



## mckenry (6/12/15)

I have a beerfest every year. 9 taps plus the handpump. Gar (member on here - general signs is the business www.generalsigns.com.au )
So, 10 beers, 3 brewers, spit etc.
He printed these up for me and they look superb. 4 new beers this year, 6 favourites.
Here are the new labels.


----------



## wambesi (28/5/16)

For those interested in another avenue of labels/logos, BYO had a great little article in their latest edition about transferring and sealing your designs from A4 laser printed paper onto beer caps.

Got my gear from the craft/hobby shop the other day so maybe tomorrow I'll take a crack at some.

http://ow.ly/jm5s300FFrR (link to BYO - shortened from my social media software)


----------



## BKBrews (23/8/16)

I'm looking to label some of my bottles, but no idea where to start.

My idea is to have a very generic label for ALL of my beers and then indicate what they are using the bottle caps (e.g. having IPA printed on the cap). This is mainly because I'm new to brewing and my beers aren't consistent yet (I can't guarantee that my 7% IPA recipe will come out at 7%!!).

How do you all print them? Is there a place to get them printed quite easily? What about bottle caps?

I like the idea of the vinyl type that are waterproof, so they stay fairly in tact with re-use. My first designs are really basic like this:

View attachment BK Label.pdf


----------



## barls (23/8/16)

mentioned him a few time
 #1767


----------



## Yob (11/10/16)

Putting some effort into this currently... man it's consumed some hours..

and here is a image of a review.. clearly not going forward with PET though... photo credit to Phil G


----------



## damoninja (11/10/16)

Old now but these are 2 of the only 3 brews I bothered to design labels for because they were wedding gifts 

Were a hit amongst guests


----------



## damoninja (11/10/16)

This random bs one


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (11/10/16)

Black Pudding's black today moother


----------



## ein stein (21/10/16)

A few "generic" labels for random 6 packs I keep and gifts etc


----------



## n87 (7/11/16)

My first go.... doesnt have the fancyness of all yours...
Going to be chrissie presents


----------



## P!N20 (7/11/16)

[Redirected - thanks n87 for the directions]

I don't typically bother with labeling my bottles, I mean, I drink most of it so what's the point? But I did a batch of Christmas Ale for pressies for family and friends this year so thought I better get creative and do some labels. Fairly happy with the result:











Meant to be like a knitting pattern for a Christmas themed woolen jumper. (It was going to say 'Christmas Ale', but Christmas is such a goddam long word.)

I actually quite enjoyed the process and might do a few more in future.


----------



## wambesi (12/11/16)

Here's my update post of labels done up since last time, well - some of the better ones anyway.
I've started a different design for bottles (as you will notice) and kept the same for the taps (mostly circular designs).

Some original artwork from scratch, others grabbed from elsewhere and added to make what I want.


----------



## Beil (17/2/17)

Perks of being a signwriter, can design labels and print them easily.

First draft which I'm sure I'll change once I run out anyways.

I wanted something a bit more vibrant than my first quick easy label system so that when I give a few away they will know something about it, as opposed to "Brew #". "Abv%"!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (17/2/17)

That's not signwriting...

When I did my trade we used paint and brushes.

But that was a very long time ago in another lifetime.


----------



## Beil (17/2/17)

Yeah, not going to get into that one 
There's a whole multitude of reasons for and against both the traditional and new.

I was hoping to do more brushwork than I have done on the job, but I delve into reverse glass painting and gilding at home.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (17/2/17)

As a naive kid getting into I said " at least a computer can't paint so it won't take my job".

In the for years it took to finish my apprenticeship computer cut vinyl lettering was ever where.

I've been out of the trade for about 25 plus years. It was an art what some of the old timers could do.


----------



## hellbent (19/2/17)

a lot of todays signage is laid out/cut out by untrained people who have aquired a vinyl cutter from somewhere, people who have no idea of laying out a sign and who wouldn't know their arse from their elbow about signage. The days of the brushies were the days of professional sign *writers*


----------



## good4whatAlesU (29/4/17)

Can sympathise with this, I worked for a while 'back in the day' as a cartographer - and we relied on hand drawing our line work from air photos on plastic overlays (chinograph or ink rapidographs) or straight onto topographic maps.

Nowadays it's all done on the computer with a click of the button.... hardly anyone carries topo maps anymore it's all GPS.


----------



## Franko (27/6/17)

Nice to see this thread still rolling along.


----------



## TidalPete (27/6/17)

G'day Franco!
Long time no see.


----------



## barls (27/6/17)

Franko said:


> Nice to see this thread still rolling along.


he's alive.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (24/7/17)

I registered this as a trademark a few months back in Kiwi land .. label is still a work in progress.. 

Printed it out in black and white on plain paper and stuck on some bottles (used Monteith) with 5 minute Araldite. 

.


----------



## Schikitar (24/7/17)

Sorry, I'm very late to this thread but I'm just wondering how/where you guys getting your labels printed? I'd like to get some done (I can do basic design work) but don't know where to get them printed (or what on to)...


----------



## TidalPete (24/7/17)

Old member Warb will sort you out.
Does a fantastic job! 

http://www.esigns.com.au/


----------



## ein stein (24/7/17)

another bootleg label


----------

